# Dooney Sightings - Dooneys in the wild!



## gatorgirl07

Be interested in a dooney sighting thread?  I saw a lady at Verizon carrying the medium flo in natural.  Looked to see if there was already a thread.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

Verizon


----------



## gatorgirl07

Verizon 2


----------



## immigratty

I think there is a celebrity sighting thread. but you should start a new thread with this name.


----------



## CatePNW

I love spy pics!


----------



## TaterTots

Awesome catch at Verizon!  I love the idea for the thread.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi GG!

I think it would be a fun thread! I took this spy pic at Starbucks around the holidays.  I was going to post it in the "Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?" thread, but since I wasn't carrying it....

It's a leather tote.  This was as close as I could zoom in from where I was sitting.


----------



## vanhornink

I love the idea, thanks for sharing the pics so far


----------



## Twoboyz

I think there is a spy thread somewhere but I can't remember what it's called. This is a fun thread. I spied an Ivy regular Flo at Costco last weekend. It was riding proudly in the cart front and center. I couldn't snap a picture because those ladies were shopping and they were on a mission! I wish I had gotten a picture. I have been seeing more Dooneys in my area lately which is great!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Verizon




Great sighting GG and thanks for starting this fun thread!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a fun thread! I took this spy pic at Starbucks around the holidays.  I was going to post it in the "Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?" thread, but since I wasn't carrying it....
> 
> 
> 
> It's a leather tote.  This was as close as I could zoom in from where I was sitting.




Love how her bag I'd proudly perched on the tabletop. A fellow Dooneynista no doubt!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Love how her bag I'd proudly perched on the tabletop. *A fellow Dooneynista no doubt*!



I bet she is! I usually compliment women carrying Dooney bags if we're near each other, but I didn't notice her until I sat down.


----------



## hopi

By time I got my cell phone out, aimed, shoot and see if I did the darn thing right it would be so obvious that the person would think I was a stalker. I will be with SIU mom with the NSA as a "person of interest"


----------



## gatorgirl07

LOL.  You ladies are a trip.  I scrolled down to see if there was already a thread, but didn't find one.  I can delete this one if it's a copy.  i just thought it would be fun.

I have been seeing more Dooneys lately, even in my neck of the woods.  Somewhat surprised to see them in the country, but we get a lot of retirees also.  It is still a little cold for the Floridians to be coming....


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> By time I got my cell phone out, aimed, shoot and see if I did the darn thing right it would be so obvious that the person would think I was a stalker. I will be with SIU mom with the NSA as a "person of interest"



if you only knew how many "butt shots" I took of the man with the coffee because I was trying to be covert and take the pic without looking at my phone. (Imagine how embarrassing that would have been if someone saw the pics before I deleted them!)


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> if you only knew how many "butt shots" I took of the man with the coffee because I was trying to be covert and take the pic without looking at my phone. (Imagine how embarrassing that would have been if someone saw the pics before I deleted them!)



Been there.  I had to re-take both of the pics I posted at least twice because my husband kept walking in front of me right as I snapped.  I was trying to be as unobtrusive as possible, while still being able to actually see the bag.  I saw a gorgeous red Alto the other day while getting a frosty, but she turned right as I snapped.  I had to do some fast talking on that one.  I seem to remember saying something about how I wanted her haircut.......


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> LOL.  You ladies are a trip.  I scrolled down to see if there was already a thread, but didn't find one.  I can delete this one if it's a copy.  i just thought it would be fun.
> 
> I have been seeing more Dooneys lately, even in my neck of the woods.  Somewhat surprised to see them in the country, but we get a lot of retirees also.  It is still a little cold for the Floridians to be coming....



Is there a way to change the title of this thread and we can just continue from here?  It would be fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Been there.  I had to re-take both of the pics I posted at least twice because my husband kept walking in front of me right as I snapped.  I was trying to be as unobtrusive as possible, while still being able to actually see the bag.  I saw a gorgeous red Alto the other day while getting a frosty, but she turned right as I snapped.  I had to do some fast talking on that one. * I seem to remember saying something about how I wanted her haircut*.......



 That was a great save! I don't know if I would have been able to think on my feet like that.  Maybe I should have my response ready before I take the pic in case I get busted.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> That was a great save! I don't know if I would have been able to think on my feet like that.  Maybe I should have my response ready before I take the pic in case I get busted.



I'm not sure if it wasn't just luck.  I had been talking to a friend a few moments before about her haircut, and it just came out.....


----------



## DooneyDucky

Oooh! I have to start taking pics of my Dooney sightings! I've seen them at: McDonald's, Walmart, Target, Marshall's, and Petco. I still see Coach and Michael Kors everywhere but Dooney's are picking up speed lately.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Is there a way to change the title of this thread and we can just continue from here?  It would be fun!



I wonder if the mods would have to do it.  I don't really know.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

I've PM'ed one of the admin to see if we can change the name.  Everyone feel free to post here when you see a beautiful (or not so beautiful--if there is such a thing) Dooney "out in the wild"


----------



## gatorgirl07

DooneyDucky said:


> Oooh! I have to start taking pics of my Dooney sightings! I've seen them at: McDonald's, Walmart, Target, Marshall's, and Petco. I still see Coach and Michael Kors everywhere but Dooney's are picking up speed lately.



McDonalds and Walmart seem to be the most common place here, although I have seen them at Ingles and Whole Foods also


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Been there.  I had to re-take both of the pics I posted at least twice because my husband kept walking in front of me right as I snapped.  I was trying to be as unobtrusive as possible, while still being able to actually see the bag.  I saw a gorgeous red Alto the other day while getting a frosty, but she turned right as I snapped.  I had to do some fast talking on that one.  I seem to remember saying something about how I wanted her haircut.......




Lmbo... Too funny


----------



## gatorgirl07

The admins changed the name for me, so feel free to post when you see a Dooney "out in the wild."  If this thread seems to keep busy, Swanky said she would sticky it.......

Keep it going ladies


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> The admins changed the name for me, so feel free to post when you see a Dooney "out in the wild."  If this thread seems to keep busy, Swanky said she would sticky it.......
> 
> Keep it going ladies




 Thanks GG!

I'll keep my camera (and bail money) in my bag at all times!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks GG!
> 
> I'll keep my camera (and bail money) in my bag at all times!



LOL.  You're too much!


----------



## seton

GG07 - good job with the thread


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks GG!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep my camera (and bail money) in my bag at all times!




Rotflmao!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> The admins changed the name for me, so feel free to post when you see a Dooney "out in the wild."  If this thread seems to keep busy, Swanky said she would sticky it.......
> 
> Keep it going ladies




I love the name of this thread. Really cute. I hope we can sticky it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I love the name of this thread. Really cute. I hope we can sticky it.



If we keep it busy, she said she would


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks GG!
> 
> I'll keep my camera *(and bail money)* in my bag at all times!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a fun thread! I took this spy pic at Starbucks around the holidays.  I was going to post it in the "Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?" thread, but since I wasn't carrying it....
> 
> 
> 
> It's a leather tote.  This was as close as I could zoom in from where I was sitting.




Nice spy RN!


----------



## TaterTots

I've got to go shopping tomorrow evening and Dooney's are usually a Dime a Dozen here. So I'll make sure to keep my cell in hand for super quick snapshots!  LOL!


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> I've got to go shopping tomorrow evening and Dooney's are usually a Dime a Dozen here. So I'll make sure to keep my cell in hand for super quick snapshots!  LOL!



Yay!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Nice spy RN!




Thanks TT!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


>


----------



## RuedeNesle

I spied a Dooney on a TV show.  (I hope this counts, it's kind of in the wild.)  I was watching repeats of Food Paradise on the Travel Channel. (Why do I torture myself? Those shows make me so hungry! ) When they did a segment on The Nook in Minnesota they showed another legend from that area.  He's a former baseball player. They showed a clip of him when he was playing. No, I don't remember his name because I was too busy looking at the Dooney bag so obviously in the background.  The woman carrying it was walking to her seat or wherever.  I don't know what year this was but he no longer played baseball when the episode aired, and the original air date was 2012.  I just thought it was cool how the Dooney bag was so prominent in the footage. (Feel free to kick me off this thread!)


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I spied a Dooney on a TV show.  (I hope this counts, it's kind of in the wild.)  I was watching repeats of Food Paradise on the Travel Channel. (Why do I torture myself? Those shows make me so hungry! ) When they did a segment on The Nook in Minnesota they showed another legend from that area.  He's a former baseball player. They showed a clip of him when he was playing. No, I don't remember his name because I was too busy looking at the Dooney bag so obviously in the background.  The woman carrying it was walking to her seat or wherever.  I don't know what year this was but he no longer played baseball when the episode aired, and the original air date was 2012.  I just thought it was cool how the Dooney bag was so prominent in the footage. (Feel free to kick me off this thread!)



Good eye
Great bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Good eye
> Great bag



Thanks Hopi!

I'm leaving for SF in about an hour.  Hopefully I'll have real sightings to post this weekend!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> I spied a Dooney on a TV show.  (I hope this counts, it's kind of in the wild.)  I was watching repeats of Food Paradise on the Travel Channel. (Why do I torture myself? Those shows make me so hungry! ) When they did a segment on The Nook in Minnesota they showed another legend from that area.  He's a former baseball player. They showed a clip of him when he was playing. No, I don't remember his name because I was too busy looking at the Dooney bag so obviously in the background.  The woman carrying it was walking to her seat or wherever.  I don't know what year this was but he no longer played baseball when the episode aired, and the original air date was 2012.  I just thought it was cool how the Dooney bag was so prominent in the footage. (Feel free to kick me off this thread!)



Heck no!  You did great!  Its awesome to see a Dooney in the crowd


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!




Well I went shopping and not one Dooney. I seen a Coach and that was it. I've got to do a return at Wal Mart Monday so I know I'll be waiting in line for sometime so I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> I spied a Dooney on a TV show.  (I hope this counts, it's kind of in the wild.)  I was watching repeats of Food Paradise on the Travel Channel. (Why do I torture myself? Those shows make me so hungry! ) When they did a segment on The Nook in Minnesota they showed another legend from that area.  He's a former baseball player. They showed a clip of him when he was playing. No, I don't remember his name because I was too busy looking at the Dooney bag so obviously in the background.  The woman carrying it was walking to her seat or wherever.  I don't know what year this was but he no longer played baseball when the episode aired, and the original air date was 2012.  I just thought it was cool how the Dooney bag was so prominent in the footage. (Feel free to kick me off this thread!)




Awesome catch!  And yes she counts!! LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Hopi!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving for SF in about an hour.  Hopefully I'll have real sightings to post this weekend!




Keep an eye out and have an awesome time RN.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Last summer I saw a Palamino zip zip in the supermarket.  I told the woman carrying it what a great bag it was.  Then we had a discussion about D&B and I told her about a sale going on that week.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I spied a Dooney on a TV show.  (I hope this counts, it's kind of in the wild.)  I was watching repeats of Food Paradise on the Travel Channel. (Why do I torture myself? Those shows make me so hungry! ) When they did a segment on The Nook in Minnesota they showed another legend from that area.  He's a former baseball player. They showed a clip of him when he was playing. No, I don't remember his name because I was too busy looking at the Dooney bag so obviously in the background.  The woman carrying it was walking to her seat or wherever.  I don't know what year this was but he no longer played baseball when the episode aired, and the original air date was 2012.  I just thought it was cool how the Dooney bag was so prominent in the footage. (Feel free to kick me off this thread!)




Great eye! I'd be looking at that instead of the game myself. Have fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi!

I'm so excited!  My very first outing in SF and I spied a Dooney in the wild! We were waiting to go inside the Alliance Francaise for a lecture and photo exhibit.  As soon as I sat down I looked over and saw the side of the bag and knew I had my first spy pic!  As she walked passed to go inside I got the best pic I could to show the Dooney logo.  I couldn't wait to share, but my sister and friend are waiting for me so we can head back out to get something to eat. (I'm typing slow because I'm trying to watch as much of the Dooney show as I can before we go. )

Have a great night!  Enjoy the Dooney show!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Heck no!  You did great!  Its awesome to see a Dooney in the crowd





TaterTots said:


> Awesome catch!  And yes she counts!! LOL!





TaterTots said:


> Keep an eye out and have an awesome time RN.





Twoboyz said:


> Great eye! I'd be looking at that instead of the game myself. Have fun!



Thanks GG, TT, and TB! 

Ok, I better go now or I'll be eating alone!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm so excited!  My very first outing in SF and I spied a Dooney in the wild! We were waiting to go inside the Alliance Francaise for a lecture and photo exhibit.  As soon as I sat down I looked over and saw the side of the bag and knew I had my first spy pic!  As she walked passed to go inside I got the best pic I could to show the Dooney logo.  I couldn't wait to share, but my sister and friend are waiting for me so we can head back out to get something to eat. (I'm typing slow because I'm trying to watch as much of the Dooney show as I can before we go. )
> 
> Have a great night!  Enjoy the Dooney show!



Good job , glad you got there safe and still full of energy.
Enjoy dinner


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Looks like a zip zip satchel!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like a zip zip satchel!



Mornin' LJ! 

Yes it is! In my haste to post the pics I forgot to mention that. Good eye!

I love the size of the zip zip. I think I "need" one.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

OMG! I'm sooo excited! I spotted a Dooney in the wild! I was shopping at the local Walmart and I saw mostly Fossil, Coach, MKors and just unrecognized bags and no Dooneys. 

I had to wait for DH so I parked my shopping cart and spoted this Dooney in a blue Chevron pattern. 




My DH truly thinks I've lost my marbles.


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm sooo excited! I spotted a Dooney in the wild! I was shopping at the local Walmart and I saw mostly Fossil, Coach, MKors and just unrecognized bags and no Dooneys.
> 
> I had to wait for DH so I parked my shopping cart and spoted this Dooney in a blue Chevron pattern.
> 
> View attachment 2889212
> 
> 
> *My DH truly thinks I've lost my marbles*.


----------



## CatePNW

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm sooo excited! I spotted a Dooney in the wild! I was shopping at the local Walmart and I saw mostly Fossil, Coach, MKors and just unrecognized bags and no Dooneys.
> 
> I had to wait for DH so I parked my shopping cart and spoted this Dooney in a blue Chevron pattern.
> 
> View attachment 2889212
> 
> 
> My DH truly thinks I've lost my marbles.


I was shopping at Fred Meyer today and spotted a lighter blue chevron barrel bag in a cart!  I didn't have my phone ready though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'll get better at this (I hope!).  Spied a Dooney CBB at the café this morning. I tried to zoom in to get more of the bag and less of her backside, but now the pic is a little blurry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LJ!
> 
> 
> Yes it is! In my haste to post the pics I forgot to mention that. Good eye!
> 
> I love the size of the zip zip. I think I "need" one.


 
*RN:*  the zip zip are 40% off at the outlets and you can get an extra $25 off until Feb 12.
It applies to phone orders too and many of the outlets have zip zip.  Rehoboth has the pebbled leather and many colors are shippable.  The one I ordered ended up being under $100.  Anastasia, at Rehoboth, is wonderful to work with on phone orders.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!  My very first outing in SF and I spied a Dooney in the wild! We were waiting to go inside the Alliance Francaise for a lecture and photo exhibit.  As soon as I sat down I looked over and saw the side of the bag and knew I had my first spy pic!  As she walked passed to go inside I got the best pic I could to show the Dooney logo.  I couldn't wait to share, but my sister and friend are waiting for me so we can head back out to get something to eat. (I'm typing slow because I'm trying to watch as much of the Dooney show as I can before we go. )
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night!  Enjoy the Dooney show!




Wow! Good eye! It's so pretty  I hope you had fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm sooo excited! I spotted a Dooney in the wild! I was shopping at the local Walmart and I saw mostly Fossil, Coach, MKors and just unrecognized bags and no Dooneys.
> 
> I had to wait for DH so I parked my shopping cart and spoted this Dooney in a blue Chevron pattern.
> 
> View attachment 2889212
> 
> 
> My DH truly thinks I've lost my marbles.




So cute! Good sighting


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I was shopping at Fred Meyer today and spotted a lighter blue chevron barrel bag in a cart!  I didn't have my phone ready though.




Looks like the chevrons are the bag of the day! Good sighting


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll get better at this (I hope!).  Spied a Dooney CBB at the café this morning. I tried to zoom in to get more of the bag and less of her backside, but now the pic is a little blurry.




What do you mean get better...you must have your safari hat on because you're spotting them left and right!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> if you only knew how many "butt shots" I took of the man with the coffee because I was trying to be covert and take the pic without looking at my phone. (Imagine how embarrassing that would have been if someone saw the pics before I deleted them!)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm so excited!  My very first outing in SF and I spied a Dooney in the wild! We were waiting to go inside the Alliance Francaise for a lecture and photo exhibit.  As soon as I sat down I looked over and saw the side of the bag and knew I had my first spy pic!  As she walked passed to go inside I got the best pic I could to show the Dooney logo.  I couldn't wait to share, but my sister and friend are waiting for me so we can head back out to get something to eat. (I'm typing slow because I'm trying to watch as much of the Dooney show as I can before we go. )
> 
> Have a great night!  Enjoy the Dooney show!



Oh these are good photos...so sneaky...he he.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> What do you mean get better...you must have your safari hat on because you're spotting them left and right!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll get better at this (I hope!).  Spied a Dooney CBB at the café this morning. I tried to zoom in to get more of the bag and less of her backside, but now the pic is a little blurry.




I love it!! Lol... This thread is too cute.


----------



## Caledonia

Word of warning: ladies please don't put your bags in the cart.  One second of turning to pick an item off a shelf can be the moment your bag is stolen.  It happened to me a couple years ago at a Walmart.  (Never mind all the leaky diapers that have sat in the cart before you.)


----------



## DooneyDucky

Caledonia said:


> Word of warning: ladies please don't put your bags in the cart.  One second of turning to pick an item off a shelf can be the moment your bag is stolen.  It happened to me a couple years ago at a Walmart.  (Never mind all the leaky diapers that have sat in the cart before you.)



I use sanitized wipes to clean the cart then I buckle my bag in like a child.  And, I still don't take my eyes off my bag even for a second.


----------



## Caledonia

DooneyDucky said:


> I use sanitized wipes to clean the cart then I buckle my bag in like a child.  And, I still don't take my eyes off my bag even for a second.


 Good for you. You don't know how many women I have passed in stores reaching in the freezer section & either the door blocks the cart from them or they're at the end of the cart. A really vulnerable position.


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> Word of warning: ladies please don't put your bags in the cart.  One second of turning to pick an item off a shelf can be the moment your bag is stolen.  It happened to me a couple years ago at a Walmart.  (Never mind all the leaky diapers that have sat in the cart before you.)




Ewwww, I never thought of leaky diapers. Not sanitary at all. I don't typically put my bag in the cart because I have a habit of leaving my cart and walking to what I need to avoid all the traffic in the isles.  Sorry that happened to you. That's awful. 
Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> I use sanitized wipes to clean the cart then I buckle my bag in like a child.  And, I still don't take my eyes off my bag even for a second.




I love this idea DD!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  the zip zip are 40% off at the outlets and you can get an extra $25 off until Feb 12.
> It applies to phone orders too and many of the outlets have zip zip.  Rehoboth has the pebbled leather and many colors are shippable.  The one I ordered ended up being under $100.  Anastasia, at Rehoboth, is wonderful to work with on phone orders.



Hi LJ!

Thanks for the info!  I'm going to the outlet over Presidents' Day weekend.  I hope I catch a good sale then.  I'm meeting a fellow DF friend and it'll be fun buying something there (on sale!).  I know the additional $25 off ends on the 12th, I just hope they replace it with another good discount. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Caledonia said:


> Word of warning: ladies please don't put your bags in the cart.  One second of turning to pick an item off a shelf can be the moment your bag is stolen.  It happened to me a couple years ago at a Walmart.  (Never mind all the leaky diapers that have sat in the cart before you.)




That's just awful! I think it's too common a sight with a bag left unattended. I remember pointing this out to another customer who had walked away from her bag and cart. She gave me a dirty look. <sigh>.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DooneyDucky said:


> I use sanitized wipes to clean the cart then I buckle my bag in like a child.  And, I still don't take my eyes off my bag even for a second.




That's a great idea! Heck, I even watch my Trader Joe reusable shopping bags. Some of those are so cool and people will steal them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Good eye! It's so pretty  I hope you had fun.



Thanks TB!  It was fun!  



Twoboyz said:


> What do you mean get better...*you must have your safari hat on because you're spotting them left and right*!


 
  I spend a lot of time sitting in cafes when I'm in SF.  I look at bags more than people.  If someone commits a crime I won't be able to identify them, but I can surely tell you what bag/backpack they were carrying.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I love it!! Lol... This thread is too cute.




Thanks PTB!  It's a fun thread!  And brings out our creative/sneaky side!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm sooo excited! I spotted a Dooney in the wild! I was shopping at the local Walmart and I saw mostly Fossil, Coach, MKors and just unrecognized bags and no Dooneys.
> 
> I had to wait for DH so I parked my shopping cart and spoted this Dooney in a blue Chevron pattern.
> 
> View attachment 2889212
> 
> 
> *My DH truly thinks I've lost my marbles*.




  That ship sailed when I told my DH "Mandi" (my name for my mandarin MK tote) and I were going grocery shopping! 

Great spy pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh these are good photos...so sneaky...he he.



Thanks GP!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Caledonia said:


> Word of warning: ladies please don't put your bags in the cart.  One second of turning to pick an item off a shelf can be the moment your bag is stolen.  It happened to me a couple years ago at a Walmart.  (Never mind all the leaky diapers that have sat in the cart before you.)



This also happened to a friend of my mothers.  I tend to out the baby seat belt through my handles if I do that.  I usually like a bag that zips closed or has some kind of closure for this reason also


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm so excited!  My very first outing in SF and I spied a Dooney in the wild! We were waiting to go inside the Alliance Francaise for a lecture and photo exhibit.  As soon as I sat down I looked over and saw the side of the bag and knew I had my first spy pic!  As she walked passed to go inside I got the best pic I could to show the Dooney logo.  I couldn't wait to share, but my sister and friend are waiting for me so we can head back out to get something to eat. (I'm typing slow because I'm trying to watch as much of the Dooney show as I can before we go. )
> 
> Have a great night!  Enjoy the Dooney show!


 
Awesome catch RN!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm sooo excited! I spotted a Dooney in the wild! I was shopping at the local Walmart and I saw mostly Fossil, Coach, MKors and just unrecognized bags and no Dooneys.
> 
> I had to wait for DH so I parked my shopping cart and spoted this Dooney in a blue Chevron pattern.
> 
> View attachment 2889212
> 
> 
> My DH truly thinks I've lost my marbles.


 
Great job!  My poor Hubby for years has said I've lost my mind because I'm such a handbag and jewelry watcher!  LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> That ship sailed when I told my DH "Mandi" (my name for my mandarin MK tote) and I were going grocery shopping!
> 
> Great spy pic!



:giggles::lolots::giggles:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> 
> Thanks for the info!  I'm going to the outlet over Presidents' Day weekend.  I hope I catch a good sale then.  I'm meeting a fellow DF friend and it'll be fun buying something there (on sale!).  I know the additional $25 off ends on the 12th, I just hope they replace it with another good discount. Fingers crossed!



*RN:*  I'll bet they have even better sales President's Day weekend.  There is usually something good then.  Happy hunting.  Hope you find some treasures.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I'll bet they have even better sales President's Day weekend.  There is usually something good then.  *Happy hunting.*  Hope you find some treasures.



Thanks LJ!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Awesome catch RN!




Thanks TT!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so excited that I finally have something to contribute! I was at DS's hockey game and there it was....




I couldn't even concentrate on the game. All I could do was think about how I was going to get a picture! DH thought I was crazy. Then while walking through the lobby look what else I saw....



At this point DH is embarrassed to be seen with me and is trying to walk away. Lol.  DS's lost but It was a good night out in the wild.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited that I finally have something to contribute! I was at DS's hockey game and there it was....
> 
> View attachment 2895504
> 
> 
> I couldn't even concentrate on the game. All I could do was think about how I was going to get a picture! DH thought I was crazy. Then while walking through the lobby look what else I saw....
> View attachment 2895505
> 
> 
> At this point DH is embarrassed to be seen with me and is trying to walk away. Lol.  DS's lost but It was a good night out in the wild.



Yay!  Good job TB!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!  Good job TB!!




Thanks GH! I was so excited to show you guys!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited that I finally have something to contribute! I was at DS's hockey game and there it was....
> 
> View attachment 2895504
> 
> 
> *I couldn't even concentrate on the game. All I could do was think about how I was going to get a picture! DH thought I was crazy.* Then while walking through the lobby look what else I saw....
> View attachment 2895505
> 
> 
> At this point DH is embarrassed to be seen with me and is trying to walk away. Lol.  DS's lost but It was a good night out in the wild.



YIPPEE!  Great job TB! 

 That's funny because that's how it makes you!  You can't concentrate until you get the pic.  I had a sighting yesterday at Costco (older brown Siggy tassel canvas bag) and I think the lady thought I was trying to steal her bag.  Every time I got near her she'd move it to the other arm or shield it in the seat of the buggy.  In her defense I must have looked crazy because my daughter even asked what I was up to. So, as they say, "You should have seen the one that got away!"


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited that I finally have something to contribute! I was at DS's hockey game and there it was....
> 
> View attachment 2895504
> 
> 
> I couldn't even concentrate on the game. All I could do was think about how I was going to get a picture! DH thought I was crazy. Then while walking through the lobby look what else I saw....
> View attachment 2895505
> 
> 
> At this point DH is embarrassed to be seen with me and is trying to walk away. Lol.  DS's lost but It was a good night out in the wild.


 
AACCKK!  Awesome catches TB!    Hubby walks slowly away from me all the time when we are out.  But I love to embarrass him.


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> YIPPEE!  Great job TB!
> 
> That's funny because that's how it makes you!  You can't concentrate until you get the pic.  I had a sighting yesterday at Costco (older brown Siggy tassel canvas bag) and I think the lady thought I was trying to steal her bag.  Every time I got near her she'd move it to the other arm or shield it in the seat of the buggy.  In her defense I must have looked crazy because my daughter even asked what I was up to. So, as they say, "You should have seen the one that got away!"


 
 :lolots:


----------



## gatorgirl07

Surprisingly, I saw an AWL crossbody on a younger woman today at the mall while taking my mom to the eye doctor


----------



## gatorgirl07

Then, while walking through Belk, I saw another woman with an older hobo


----------



## gatorgirl07

But she got away before I could get a good pic


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Surprisingly, I saw an AWL crossbody on a younger woman today at the mall while taking my mom to the eye doctor



Great shot GG!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> But she got away before I could get a good pic



  Don't be surprised if TMZ contacts us about working for them.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Don't be surprised if TMZ contacts us about working for them.



Our pics are much better than the blurry ones they plaster all over of the Kardashians


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Surprisingly, I saw an AWL crossbody on a younger woman today at the mall while taking my mom to the eye doctor


 
WOW!!  It looks amazing on her.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Our pics are much better than the blurry ones they plaster all over of the Kardashians


 
Your so right!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Our pics are much better than the blurry ones they plaster all over of the Kardashians



And who wants to see them anyway?  I'm much rather see handbag sightings!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> And who wants to see them anyway?  I'm much rather see handbag sightings!



Me too!  I am so sick of them


----------



## gatorgirl07

Not sure if this one is real.......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited that I finally have something to contribute! I was at DS's hockey game and there it was....
> 
> View attachment 2895504
> 
> 
> I couldn't even concentrate on the game. All I could do was think about how I was going to get a picture! DH thought I was crazy. Then while walking through the lobby look what else I saw....
> View attachment 2895505
> 
> 
> At this point DH is embarrassed to be seen with me and is trying to walk away. Lol.  DS's lost but It was a good night out in the wild.




Lol... I love it TB!!! Great shots... 

My daughter gets embarrassed too! Lol. They just don't get it!!! &#128521;


----------



## gatorgirl07

At the gap


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gap 2


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gap 3


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GG:*  I had that cognac croco embossed Dooney hobo.  I gave it to a friend last year.  You pic doesn't look like her,  but it was fun to see someone carrying that handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> YIPPEE!  Great job TB!
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny because that's how it makes you!  You can't concentrate until you get the pic.  I had a sighting yesterday at Costco (older brown Siggy tassel canvas bag) and I think the lady thought I was trying to steal her bag.  Every time I got near her she'd move it to the other arm or shield it in the seat of the buggy.  In her defense I must have looked crazy because my daughter even asked what I was up to. So, as they say, "You should have seen the one that got away!"




Thanks RN! Hahaha! I'll take your word for it.  
That's too funny.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> AACCKK!  Awesome catches TB!    Hubby walks slowly away from me all the time when we are out.  But I love to embarrass him.




Haha! That's great! Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Surprisingly, I saw an AWL crossbody on a younger woman today at the mall while taking my mom to the eye doctor




Nice catch GG, both of them!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Don't be surprised if TMZ contacts us about working for them.




Lol!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not sure if this one is real.......




Wow! You're having an amazing day of sightings!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I love it TB!!! Great shots...
> 
> My daughter gets embarrassed too! Lol. They just don't get it!!! &#128521;




Thanks Pcan!  Lol! We have to embarrass our kids once in awhile.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Wow, *GG*! The Dooneys must have been migrating and took a break hanging out at the Gap! Good shots.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the gap




More?! Wow! Good hunting today.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! You're having an amazing day of sightings!



Yeah, it was apparently dooney day at the mall


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Gap 2




Wow!!! 3 in one day??? For some reason, Dooney seems to be so understated but this thread proves that Dooney is very well loved.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I usually don't see that many.  Especially in one day.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think some parts of the country are more favorable for Dooney sightings.  Maybe it's the location of Dooney boutiques or outlets,  or maybe it's just a cultural thing.  Other areas of the country are clearly Coach territory.


----------



## gatorgirl07

On a usual day, I see a million coach and no Dooney.  For some reason, they were out in force yesterday.  Perhaps because I went to a bigger city


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted a Grey Zip Zip. She was positioned perfectly for a nice shot.


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the gap





gatorgirl07 said:


> Gap 2





gatorgirl07 said:


> Gap 3



Great job GG!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a Grey Zip Zip. She was positioned perfectly for a nice shot.
> 
> View attachment 2897169



This is a great shot PTB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Went to Livermore this morning. (I'll post the two small Dooney items I purchased later.)  Saw this leopard (cheetah?) Chiara at Starbucks.  I tried to get a pic with the Dooney plate in front but she was covering it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted a red Logo Lock at the mall... My daughter. &#128515;&#128513;&#128513; she actually loved her. I may just give it her for an overnight bag or something. 

Brushing up on my spy skills.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Lookin' good ladies.  Great shots!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a red Logo Lock at the mall... My daughter. &#128515;&#128513;&#128513; she actually loved her. I may just give it her for an overnight bag or something.
> 
> Brushing up on my spy skills.
> 
> View attachment 2897271



Problem solved! (Per your post in the Off Topic thread.)  Gift it to your daughter!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I can't seem to sneak in a pic before they disappear but last week I saw a young girl carrying the AWL Norfolk satchel in white. I was so jelly and wanted to stop her so I could get a closer look but people already look uncomfortable when I stare at their purses. Then yesterday I was at Walmart and saw a woman with the vintage version of the Classic satchel in green. Not sure if it was authentic, though. Did Dooney ever make this bag with a two-tone shoulder strap?
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/642-R29-ziptop-classic-firbt.htm


----------



## Rstar

I dont know if this qualifies in the wild, but I saw this in HGTV closet make-over on FB. Look at the green smith bag, and calf white hobo


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rstar said:


> I dont know if this qualifies in the wild, but I saw this in HGTV closet make-over on FB. Look at the green smith bag, and calf white hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899116



Hi Rstar!

Yes this counts!  Good catch!


----------



## RuedeNesle

At Starbucks this morning.  She was sitting at the same long table with me but there was someone between us so I couldn't get a pic.  When I moved to take a call from my sister I took the best pic I could.  Her eyes looked closed but she's listening to the man sitting in front of her.  

Dooney black patent shopper.  When I was leaving I apologized for interrupting their conversation but I told her I'd been admiring her Dooney.  She was nice and thanked me, but the man she was with looked like he couldn't wait for me to leave, so I didn't  push it and mention the Dooney Forum.   She still had the "Dooney & Bourke" heart fob on her bag.  I took mine off and replaced it with my initial fob. (I had this shopper in White/Black and Red/Tan before I gifted them.) (If I could do this move over I'd ship a lot more bags, and gift a lot less!)


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> I dont know if this qualifies in the wild, but I saw this in HGTV closet make-over on FB. Look at the green smith bag, and calf white hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899116




I would say it counts! Nice catch and nice closet!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> At Starbucks this morning.  She was sitting at the same long table with me but there was someone between us so I couldn't get a pic.  When I moved to take a call from my sister I took the best pic I could.  Her eyes looked closed but she's listening to the man sitting in front of her.
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney black patent shopper.  When I was leaving I apologized for interrupting their conversation but I told her I'd been admiring her Dooney.  She was nice and thanked me, but the man she was with looked like he couldn't wait for me to leave, so I didn't  push it and mention the Dooney Forum.   She still had the "Dooney & Bourke" heart fob on her bag.  I took mine off and replaced it with my initial fob. (I had this shopper in White/Black and Red/Tan before I gifted them.) (If I could do this move over I'd ship a lot more bags, and gift a lot less!)




Nice sighting! It's so fun when you can find someone enthusiastic about their bags too. That's why I love going to the outlet. I talked to a nice woman who was just as excited about buying her bag yesterday as I was mine. We were buying the same cross body.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Nice sighting! It's so fun when you can find someone enthusiastic about their bags too. That's why I love going to the outlet. I talked to a nice woman who was just as excited about buying her bag yesterday as I was mine. We were buying the same cross body.



Thanks!  It is much more fun when you run into someone who is happy to talk about her bag!


A funny story:  I ran into a woman a few years ago carrying the TSV from QVC (double pocket satchel).  I happen to be carrying mine too.  We were in an elevator with a few other people so she didn't see my bag.  When I complimented her on her Dooney, I asked her if she got it when it was the TSV on QVC.  She looked at me like I had B.O. and said she never shops on QVC, and they wouldn't have nice Dooneys like hers.  I said, "Really?  Because that's where I bought mine." And I held up the identical bag! The elevator got very quiet.


----------



## MaryBel

Rstar said:


> I dont know if this qualifies in the wild, but I saw this in HGTV closet make-over on FB. Look at the green smith bag, and calf white hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899116


 
Also the top one (brown siggy Chiara), the white zipper sac at the bottom and you can see a bit of a brown or black bag from the Fairfield collection. Maybe a champsac. You can see the little tortoise duck!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a red Logo Lock at the mall... My daughter. &#128515;&#128513;&#128513; she actually loved her. I may just give it her for an overnight bag or something.
> 
> Brushing up on my spy skills.
> 
> View attachment 2897271




Ahhhh! Sandals! Ahhh where is the beach?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  It is much more fun when you run into someone who is happy to talk about her bag!
> 
> 
> A funny story:  I ran into a woman a few years ago carrying the TSV from QVC (double pocket satchel).  I happen to be carrying mine too.  We were in an elevator with a few other people so she didn't see my bag.  When I complimented her on her Dooney, I asked her if she got it when it was the TSV on QVC.  She looked at me like I had B.O. and said she never shops on QVC, and they wouldn't have nice Dooneys like hers.  I said, "Really?  Because that's where I bought mine." And I held up the identical bag! The elevator got very quiet.



That is tooo funny! You should have squeaked out a little toot afterwards.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> That is tooo funny! *You should have squeaked out a little toot afterwards*.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Also the top one (brown siggy Chiara), the white zipper sac at the bottom and you can see a bit of a brown or black bag from the Fairfield collection. Maybe a champsac. You can see the little tortoise duck!




Eagle eye MaryBel!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  It is much more fun when you run into someone who is happy to talk about her bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A funny story:  I ran into a woman a few years ago carrying the TSV from QVC (double pocket satchel).  I happen to be carrying mine too.  We were in an elevator with a few other people so she didn't see my bag.  When I complimented her on her Dooney, I asked her if she got it when it was the TSV on QVC.  She looked at me like I had B.O. and said she never shops on QVC, and they wouldn't have nice Dooneys like hers.  I said, "Really?  Because that's where I bought mine." And I held up the identical bag! The elevator got very quiet.




Ha!! Don't mess with the red bag lady! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> That is tooo funny! You should have squeaked out a little toot afterwards.




Rotflmao!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a Grey Zip Zip. She was positioned perfectly for a nice shot.
> 
> View attachment 2897169




Nice shot Pcan!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Went to Livermore this morning. (I'll post the two small Dooney items I purchased later.)  Saw this leopard (cheetah?) Chiara at Starbucks.  I tried to get a pic with the Dooney plate in front but she was covering it.




You really have a keen eye for the well hidden ones. Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a red Logo Lock at the mall... My daughter. &#128515;&#128513;&#128513; she actually loved her. I may just give it her for an overnight bag or something.
> 
> Brushing up on my spy skills.
> 
> View attachment 2897271




The bag looks great in her.    now you've solved your return dilemma.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> Ha!! Don't mess with the red bag lady! Lol!


Really funny


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  It is much more fun when you run into someone who is happy to talk about her bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A funny story:  I ran into a woman a few years ago carrying the TSV from QVC (double pocket satchel).  I happen to be carrying mine too.  We were in an elevator with a few other people so she didn't see my bag.  When I complimented her on her Dooney, I asked her if she got it when it was the TSV on QVC.  She looked at me like I had B.O. and said she never shops on QVC, and they wouldn't have nice Dooneys like hers.  I said, "Really?  Because that's where I bought mine." And I held up the identical bag! The elevator got very quiet.




LOL! You showed her RN!  Some people...  She had no reason to be nasty to you.


----------



## TaterTots

I've still been looking but have came up empty handed. But everyone is doing an amazing job on their spy pictures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Maybe she bought it on ebay or at a consignment shop.  

  So much for her attitude.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Ha!! *Don't mess with the red bag lady!* Lol!





TaterTots said:


> LOL! You showed her RN!  Some people...  She had no reason to be nasty to you.





Hi TB and TT!

I was shocked because I was expecting her to show her excitement for getting the TSV and then I was going to show her mine and it was going to be fun!  Before that day I saw a woman in the long feeder line with me at the Coach outlet with the green TSV pocket satchel. I wasn't carrying mine and when I complimented her on her bag she couldn't wait to tell me how she got it on QVC and how much she loves it. When I told her I had it in navy we had a great conversation about that bag in particular and Dooney bags in general.  I even asked her if she was in the QVC DF and she said no.  I suggested she check it out.

After the elevator incident I was thinking about a thread I read in the QVC forum where someone asked something like, "When people compliment you, do you tell them you bought the item on QVC?"  There were a few posters who said they don't volunteer the info, and if they're asked directly where they got "it", some will say they don't remember, others will say it was a gift, and some will say from a little boutique or shop when they were on vacation or visiting relatives.  I just wonder where Elevator Woman told the ladies she with where she got the bag?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Maybe she bought it on ebay or at a consignment shop.
> 
> So much for her attitude.



That's possible, but like you said, she didn't need to have that attitude.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB and TT!
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked because I was expecting her to show her excitement for getting the TSV and then I was going to show her mine and it was going to be fun!  Before that day I saw a woman in the long feeder line with me at the Coach outlet with the green TSV pocket satchel. I wasn't carrying mine and when I complimented her on her bag she couldn't wait to tell me how she got it on QVC and how much she loves it. When I told her I had it in navy we had a great conversation about that bag in particular and Dooney bags in general.  I even asked her if she was in the QVC DF and she said no.  I suggested she check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> After the elevator incident I was thinking about a thread I read in the QVC forum where someone asked something like, "When people compliment you, do you tell them you bought the item on QVC?"  There were a few posters who said they don't volunteer the info, and if they're asked directly where they got "it", some will say they don't remember, others will say it was a gift, and some will say from a little boutique or shop when they were on vacation or visiting relatives.  I just wonder where Elevator Woman told the ladies she with where she got the bag?




Haha! Yeah it's funny that QVC still holds a stigma of being low class shopping. It's so different now and people just don't know so they continue to judge without taking the time to check it out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! *Yeah it's funny that QVC still holds a stigma of being low class shopping.* It's so different now and people just don't know so they continue to judge without taking the time to check it out.



It is funny!


----------



## Nebo

Lady at airport gate, pebbled Chelsea in denim, I think. Boo boo for holding her on the floor. I ve seen a floral canvas shopper, but couldnt get a discrete picture.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Lady at airport gate, pebbled Chelsea in denim, I think. Boo boo for holding her on the floor. I ve seen a floral canvas shopper, but couldnt get a discrete picture.


Have a nice trip!  It seems like you just had this same trip, time flies.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Lady at airport gate, pebbled Chelsea in denim, I think. Boo boo for holding her on the floor. I ve seen a floral canvas shopper, but couldnt get a discrete picture.




Nice! I cringe when I see them on the floor.  Have a wonderful trip Nebo


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I saw a black and white chevron satchel today. I think I made a little gasp when the woman walked by.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I saw a black and white chevron satchel today. I think I made a little gasp when the woman walked by.




That's always my response too!


----------



## Rubyslipperss

Personally, I don't care where you got the bag, only that you got it honestly.  Being on a limited "senior citizen" budget, I need to spend my money wisely.  Never have been much of a name dropper, even when I was still working and had a lot more "extra" spending money.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I was walking around by office building getting some exercise and I passed by a woman carrying a cranberry pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. I was so stunned to see it as I passed her that I didn't say anything .  I couldn't snap a picture because I was watching YouTube. I was so stunned to finally see a coworker with a Dooney!


----------



## TaterTots

Awesome catches ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I was walking around by office building getting some exercise and I passed by a woman carrying a cranberry pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. I was so stunned to see it as I passed her that I didn't say anything .  I couldn't snap a picture because I was watching YouTube. I was so stunned to finally see a coworker with a Dooney!




Isn't that exciting TB??? She probably doesn't share the same love you share though.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Isn't that exciting TB??? She probably doesn't share the same love you share though.




It was so exciting.  I almost gasped. Lol


----------



## TaterTots

I just missed a Dooney. She was to close to get a picture of because I'm setting in a doctors office. But it was the Navy Chelsea, gorgeous bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *It was so exciting*.  I almost gasped. Lol




Isn't it?  I'm sitting in Starbucks now.  I happen to be at a table near the door and I'm eyballin' every bag that walks in hoping to catch a Dooney.  I didn't see one during my last weekend in SF so I know I'm due this trip.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Isn't it?  I'm sitting in Starbucks now.  I happen to be at a table near the door and I'm eyballin' every bag that walks in hoping to catch a Dooney.  I didn't see one during my last weekend in SF so I know I'm due this trip.




Haha! It's all I ever do now everywhere I go! I have to look at everyone's purses. So bad....but
So fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I just missed a Dooney. She was to close to get a picture of because I'm setting in a doctors office. But it was the Navy Chelsea, gorgeous bag.




Ooohhh exciting! I love that navy chelsea. I hope everything is okay T.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! It's all I ever do now everywhere I go! I have to look at everyone's purses. So bad....but
> So fun!



Me too!  And it is fun! I was doing that last night at my sister's party but most of these ladies were out of my league.  The bags I saw were by Prada, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacobs, Tory Burch, and a RED Gucci chain tote I stared at so long my sister thought I was in a coma!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Me too!  And it is fun! I was doing that last night at my sister's party but most of these ladies were out of my league.  The bags I saw were by Prada, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacobs, Tory Burch, and a RED Gucci chain tote I stared at so long my sister thought I was in a coma!




Oh how fun! It sounds like heaven..a
Fashion show.  a few glasses of wine and you would have had an excuse. Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh how fun! It sounds like heaven..a
> Fashion show.  *a few glasses of wine and you would have had an excuse. Lol[/*QUOTE]
> 
> It was a good thing I wasn't drinking because there's no telling what I would have said/done just to carry that Gucci bag on my shoulder for a few (months) minutes!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how fun! It sounds like heaven..a
> 
> Fashion show.  *a few glasses of wine and you would have had an excuse. Lol[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good thing I wasn't drinking because there's no telling what I would have said/done just to carry that Gucci bag on my shoulder for a few (months) minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotflmao!
Click to expand...


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh exciting! I love that navy chelsea. I hope everything is okay T.




Yes and Thanks!    I have been having to see a Neurologist for some nerve damage I have. It was fun watching the office for Dooney's


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! It's all I ever do now everywhere I go! I have to look at everyone's purses. So bad....but
> So fun!



Lol.  Sorry about that TB


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how fun! It sounds like heaven..a
> Fashion show.  *a few glasses of wine and you would have had an excuse. Lol[/*QUOTE]
> 
> It was a good thing I wasn't drinking because there's no telling what I would have said/done just to carry that Gucci bag on my shoulder for a few (months) minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! My favorite spring time fling is to have brunch, with a mimosa and sit at a window seat in Bloomingdales and watch all the bag porn on the street!
Click to expand...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> RuedeNesle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! My favorite spring time fling is to have brunch, with a mimosa and sit at a window seat in Bloomingdales and watch all the bag porn on the street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to do that!
Click to expand...


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> RuedeNesle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! My favorite spring time fling is to have brunch, with a mimosa and sit at a window seat in Bloomingdales and watch all the bag porn on the street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGH*. There is nothing like some good bag porn!
Click to expand...


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I saw a ton of Dooneys today. TJ Maxx also had the maxi quilt satchel that 49ldavis has on YouTube. It was lovely.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I saw a ton of Dooneys today. TJ Maxx also had the maxi quilt satchel that 49ldavis has on YouTube. It was lovely.



I'm jealous of you.  I live in NC also, but our TJ Maxx and Marshall's both stink big time


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm jealous of you.  I live in NC also, but our TJ Maxx and Marshall's both stink big time




I was surprised to see the satchel. They usually just have some denim (which autocorrected to demon) Dooneys. They had a couple of patent wallets and I so badly wanted one!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I was surprised to see the satchel. They usually just have some denim (which autocorrected to demon) Dooneys. They had a couple of patent wallets and I so badly wanted one!



I guess I am going to have to head to the coast.......DOONEY ROAD TRIP!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> I guess I am going to have to head to the coast.......DOONEY ROAD TRIP!




My idea of a Dooney road trip is going to Raleigh. They have a much better selection at Belk and they have Macy's. And Nordstrom in Durham.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> My idea of a Dooney road trip is going to Raleigh. They have a much better selection at Belk and they have Macy's. And Nordstrom in Durham.



LOL.  We are headed to comi-con in Raleigh next weekend......


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I was surprised to see the satchel. They usually just have some *denim (which autocorrected to demon) Dooneys.* They had a couple of patent wallets and I so badly wanted one!



rotflmao! :lolots:


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> LOL.  We are headed to comi-con in Raleigh next weekend......




Really?! I'm debating going. I'm not sure if for the one day price I'll be able to even get near anyone.


----------



## seton

Disney I think


----------



## seton

Zip


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> Disney I think





seton said:


> Zip




Good eye Seton!

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Disney I think





seton said:


> Zip



Great catches seton


----------



## RuedeNesle

I finally spotted one! 15 minutes ago on my way into the San Francisco Center! Nylon shopper/tote. I'm at the SFC now waiting to walk down to Union Square for the Chinese New Year's parade. Hopefully I can get a good view. Not always easy when you're short. LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I finally spotted one! 15 minutes ago on my way into the San Francisco Center! Nylon shopper/tote. I'm at the SFC now waiting to walk down to Union Square for the Chinese New Year's parade. Hopefully I can get a good view. Not always easy when you're short. LOL!




Oooh good spot! How cool! Have fun . 

I spotted one today at Sams club but I couldn't get a picture. I got all wrapped up at the register. It was a Samba satchel in Brick.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Really?! I'm debating going. I'm not sure if for the one day price I'll be able to even get near anyone.



We are paying the ridiculous price to see the red ranger.  My ds wants to be him when he grows up


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> We are paying the ridiculous price to see the red ranger.  My ds wants to be him when he grows up




There's no one I absolutely want to see. But my mom would love to see William Shatner and Kevin Sorbo.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> There's no one I absolutely want to see. But my mom would love to see William Shatner and Kevin Sorbo.



I don't want to see anyone really, I am doing this mostly for DH and DS.....I am not a comic book or movie kind of girl...


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't want to see anyone really, I am doing this mostly for DH and DS.....I am not a comic book or movie kind of girl...


I am very much that kind of girl. Haha. But no one I truly adore is going to be there. And because I've looked at the website recently, there's an ad for it right about this comment box.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I am very much that kind of girl. Haha. But no one I truly adore is going to be there. And because I've looked at the website recently, there's an ad for it right about this comment box.



How funny is that?


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> How funny is that?


Very funny.  If I weren't waiting on my small Flo, I might go to Raleigh to browse the Dooneys.


----------



## joce01

tried to get a good photo it was tough and the bag was off to the side but definitely s Dooney because I was able to see it full view.


----------



## TaterTots

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2920847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to get a good photo it was tough and the bag was off to the side but definitely s Dooney because I was able to see it full view.




Yep!  Look at that Red Interior!   awesome catch J!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Good job on the sightings ladies!  Way to make  a thread come Alive!  This is soo much fun to look for handbags.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

Looks like it might be a Charleston.  Good eye!


----------



## joce01

I saw another one and it was the florentine medium toggle cross body it was gorgeous but I couldn't get a picture because it was packed at church in the pews haha


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2920847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to get a good photo it was tough and the bag was off to the side but definitely s Dooney because I was able to see it full view.



Hi Joce!

Good catch!  We'll take whatever part of the bag you're able to snap a pic of. It's just fun looking at the pics and knowing the Dooney ladies are out and about!

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oooh good spot! How cool! Have fun .
> 
> I spotted one today at Sams club but I couldn't get a picture. I got all wrapped up at the register. It was a Samba satchel in Brick.



Mornin' TB!

Thanks!  The parade was fun (but long!).  I found a place to stand at the corner of Powell and Post.  The parade marched down Post and turned on Powell to go to Sutter.  So I had a decent view.  But I didn't realize how long it was!  I got tired of standing after a couple of hours (counting the 30 minutes I waited for the parade to start), and walked back to my sister's apartment to watch the rest of it on TV.


----------



## gatorgirl07

At the mall


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2920847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to get a good photo it was tough and the bag was off to the side but definitely s Dooney because I was able to see it full view.




Yup, I can see the logo! Great sighting.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The parade was fun (but long!).  I found a place to stand at the corner of Powell and Post.  The parade marched down Post and turned on Powell to go to Sutter.  So I had a decent view.  But I didn't realize how long it was!  I got tired of standing after a couple of hours (counting the 30 minutes I waited for the parade to start), and walked back to my sister's apartment to watch the rest of it on TV.




That picture looks like it was a lot of fun. It's great you had the option of live or TV. I bet the energy was great out there.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall




You got so close! Great shot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That picture looks like it was a lot of fun. It's great you had the option of live or TV. I bet the energy was great out there.



It was fun! And the energy and noise levels were high. When I was watching it on TV, I almost wished I was still there!


----------



## RuedeNesle

A friend of my sister's had a "Coffee Klatch" at her apartment this morning. Another friend came in carrying a black leather Dooney hobo. It looks t'moro or dark brown in the pic to me, but it's black.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2920847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to get a good photo it was tough and the bag was off to the side but definitely s Dooney because I was able to see it full view.




Nice catch!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> You got so close! Great shot!



Not really.  I have a great zoom on my note 4


----------



## gatorgirl07

At Ingles.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> It was fun! And the energy and noise levels were high. When I was watching it on TV, I almost wished I was still there!




Nice!!! This thread is jumping today. Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

I sort of 'chased' her around the super market&#128540;   She probably tbinks I am crazy......


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> A friend of my sister's had a "Coffee Klatch" at her apartment this morning. Another friend came in carrying a black leather Dooney hobo. It looks t'moro or dark brown in the pic to me, but it's black.




Nice! Looks like the saffiano.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At Ingles.....







gatorgirl07 said:


> I sort of 'chased' her around the super market&#128540;   She probably tbinks I am crazy......




Looks great in her! Lol! You stalker you! Haha!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Looks great in her! Lol! You stalker you! Haha!



Yep, that's me....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! Looks like the saffiano.




I didn't touch it, but it didn't look like saffiano.  I don't know her well so I snapped a quick pic when she went to the bathroom.


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I sort of 'chased' her around the super marketð   *She probably tbinks I am crazy...*...



  Get the shot at all costs! (Short of getting arrested, of course! )


----------



## Suzwhat

ruedenesle said:


> Get the shot at all costs! (short of getting arrested, of course! )



lol


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I didn't touch it, but it didn't look like saffiano.  I don't know her well so I snapped a quick pic when she went to the bathroom.




Good work!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Good work!



Thanks!


----------



## seton

ivy flo


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> ivy flo




Nice catch!


----------



## Allieandalf

In Walmart


----------



## TaterTots

You guys are doing amazing on spotting Dooney's in the Wild!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ditto! Great photo Allie!


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> ivy flo



That ivy Flo looks good on her!

Good catch!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 2922575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Walmart



Great shot A!

Thanks!


----------



## joce01

Another Dooney sighting.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2923872
> 
> Another Dooney sighting.




So cool! Good catch!


----------



## gatorgirl07

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2923872
> 
> Another Dooney sighting.



Looks like an original portofino.......Man, I miss mine


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 2922575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Walmart




Nice!!!!! Good sighting.


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2923872
> 
> Another Dooney sighting.



Good shot!


----------



## gatorgirl07

From comi-con


----------



## gatorgirl07

Also comi-con


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> From comi-con




Nice sightings girlfriend!!! I really love this thread. I away enjoy this thread more than some of the others. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## gatorgirl07

I really do too pcan!


----------



## seton

gatorgirl07 said:


> From comi-con




Oh you are at comicon 
You are my hero



If this is everyone's favorite thread I can contribute more but pick just one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> Oh you are at comicon
> 
> You are my hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is everyone's favorite thread I can contribute more but pick just one




Yes, I love this thread S... It's so fun to see others carrying Dooney's.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> From comi-con







gatorgirl07 said:


> Also comi-con




Good spottings GG!


----------



## CatePNW

Was at Costco today and saw tons of Coach, but nothing really nice.  Then I finally spotted a Dooney and hubby got a pic for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Was at Costco today and saw tons of Coach, but nothing really nice.  Then I finally spotted a Dooney and hubby got a pic for me.
> 
> View attachment 2928407




Nice spy pic by your hubby!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Was at Costco today and saw tons of Coach, but nothing really nice.  Then I finally spotted a Dooney and hubby got a pic for me.
> 
> View attachment 2928407




Wow, great picture by your DH! I wouldn't have recognized that one. Good spot!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, great picture by your DH! I wouldn't have recognized that one. Good spot!



I'm not sure what bag it is, but I saw it from a distance.  As I stalked closer (haha!) I saw that it was a DB signature on there.  So I assigned hubby to snap a pic.  He's a good sport, but he's not quick with getting a pic.  More practice needed.....LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> From comi-con





gatorgirl07 said:


> Also comi-con




Great pics!  Even with everything going on around you, you got the Dooney shots! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Was at Costco today and saw tons of Coach, but nothing really nice.  Then I finally spotted a Dooney and hubby got a pic for me.
> 
> View attachment 2928407



Good teamwork Cate!   Great pic!


----------



## Vicmarie

So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sophie hobo , right ?!


----------



## Scooch

Vicmarie said:


> So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929320
> 
> 
> Sophie hobo , right ?!




Saw this same bag at my nail salon in all black but didn't get a chance to take a pic


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929320
> 
> 
> Sophie hobo , right ?!




Way cool!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929320
> 
> 
> Sophie hobo , right ?!




Cool! Yup Sophie in natural.  That's my next choice.


----------



## seton

as requested


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> as requested




Pebbled Leather Charleston... Nice sighting S!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> as requested




Nice photo!


----------



## Suzwhat

Vicmarie said:


> So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929320
> 
> 
> Sophie hobo , right ?!





seton said:


> as requested



Great job, both of you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Good job guys!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929320
> 
> 
> Sophie hobo , right ?!





seton said:


> as requested



Great pics!  Thanks for continuing this thread!

I failed my assignment this morning.  I was in Costco and a woman with a vintage black black with brown (or tan) trim satchel was checking out, about 3 people in front of me. As I was taking my phone out to take a pic they opened another line and I forgot all about getting the pic!  (I only had two rotisserie chickens and the carts ahead of me were packed!)


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Great pics!  Thanks for continuing this thread!
> 
> I failed my assignment this morning.  I was in Costco and a woman with a vintage black black with brown (or tan) trim satchel was checking out, about 3 people in front of me. As I was taking my phone out to take a pic they opened another line and I forgot all about getting the pic!  (I only had two rotisserie chickens and the carts ahead of me were packed!)



You slacker!  Lol.  Just kidding RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> You slacker!  Lol.  Just kidding RN



  I know!  I'm going to lose my Spy badge if I can't focus on the mission!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> I know!  I'm going to lose my Spy badge if I can't focus on the mission!



You chose to accept......


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> You chose to accept......



:salute:


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> :salute:



Lol.  You're a trip......


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol.  You're a trip......


----------



## carterazo

saw a white and tan pebble grain small satchel at the gym today.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> saw a white and tan pebble grain small satchel at the gym today.




Nice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'm back on the job!  

Spotted at the AT&T store.   Gretta satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm back on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted at the AT&T store.   Gretta satchel.




Good work RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Good work RN!



Thanks TB!


----------



## carterazo

Vicmarie said:


> So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929320
> 
> 
> Sophie hobo , right ?!



Just loving the Daddy/daughter interaction here.  So sweet!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> So excited to contribute to this thread !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929320
> 
> 
> Sophie hobo , right ?!




Yay on your first captured sighting. Lol. Yes, Sophie. Such a classy little hobo.


----------



## seton

nylon double pocket satch


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> nylon double pocket satch



Great shot!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sited in Walgreens...


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sited in Walgreens...
> 
> View attachment 2936933


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> You girls are killing me.  Love it!  I just imagine you all sidling up for the shot.  I'd probably get arrested trying to get a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> But trust and believe I am on the look out!




Lol... It's definitely a sight to see when following people around trying to get the perfect shot. Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... It's definitely a sight to see when following people around trying to get the perfect shot. Lol



My hubby cracks up everytime I do it


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sited in Walgreens...
> 
> View attachment 2936933


----------



## Vicmarie

P
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pulled some slick moves for this one lol ! Large natural flo with a great patina !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled some slick moves for this one lol ! Large natural flo with a great patina !




Good one... It almost looks chestnut. [emoji2].


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled some slick moves for this one lol ! Large natural flo with a great patina !




OMG...sitting there in the cart wide open! I hope it's strapped in! Good job!


----------



## Suzwhat

Vicmarie said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled some slick moves for this one lol ! Large natural flo with a great patina !



Nice move!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I love this thread!

Once all this foolishness of moving back home is over for me and I can finally breathe, I'm going to park my butt on one of the benches at the KoP mall and take photos of Dooneys in the Wild. I swear!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Once all this foolishness of moving back home is over for me and I can finally breathe, I'm going to park my butt on one of the benches at the KoP mall and take photos of Dooneys in the Wild. I swear!




Spoken like a true hunter! Good luck and best wishes on your move. [emoji4]


----------



## CatePNW

While parking at the grocery store today I spotted a lady walking in the store with a zip zip satchel.  I was determined to find her, and sure enough, there she was trying on shoes!  I think this is Geranium color.  She had jean crops and a turquoise blue tshirt on and wore the bag by the shoulder strap.  It looked cute!


----------



## CatePNW

CatePNW said:


> While parking at the grocery store today I spotted a lady walking in the store with a zip zip satchel.  I was determined to find her, and sure enough, there she was trying on shoes!  I think this is Geranium color.  She had jean crops and a turquoise blue tshirt on and wore the bag by the shoulder strap.  It looked cute!
> 
> View attachment 2942129



Oh, and I know you see clothes and I said grocery store.  I was at Fred Meyer, which is a Kroger chain.  This store is a grocery store, lawn & garden, housewares and clothes and shoes.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> While parking at the grocery store today I spotted a lady walking in the store with a zip zip satchel.  I was determined to find her, and sure enough, there she was trying on shoes!  I think this is Geranium color.  She had jean crops and a turquoise blue tshirt on and wore the bag by the shoulder strap.  It looked cute!
> 
> View attachment 2942129




Nice! I love that geranium color.  now that is some determination finding her in that store! I have to imagine that store is not small


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Oh, and I know you see clothes and I said grocery store.  I was at Fred Meyer, which is a Kroger chain.  This store is a grocery store, lawn & garden, housewares and clothes and shoes.




I loooove Fred Meyer!! I wish they had one in my area now. I miss it!


----------



## Suzwhat

CatePNW said:


> While parking at the grocery store today I spotted a lady walking in the store with a zip zip satchel.  I was determined to find her, and sure enough, there she was trying on shoes!  I think this is Geranium color.  She had jean crops and a turquoise blue tshirt on and wore the bag by the shoulder strap.  It looked cute!
> 
> View attachment 2942129



Thanks for tracking this one down, Cate.


----------



## joce01

Small florentine satchel maybe? And maybe TMoro Brown? Tried to get a better with logo on the front but she was walking fast.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2946922
> 
> Small florentine satchel maybe? And maybe TMoro Brown? Tried to get a better with logo on the front but she was walking fast.




Nice picture!


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2946922
> 
> Small florentine satchel maybe? And maybe TMoro Brown? Tried to get a better with logo on the front but she was walking fast.




I wanna say that's the mini ?? Maybe not ! Sooo cute !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I wanna say that's the mini ?? Maybe not ! Sooo cute !




I guessed mini too! [emoji2]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2946922
> 
> Small florentine satchel maybe? And maybe TMoro Brown? Tried to get a better with logo on the front but she was walking fast.




Looks like a mini. She's carrying it by hand so I can imagine she was all business and walked fast! Or maybe she was thinking "why is this crazy person taking photos of me? Help me!"

: )

Good catch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

A different twist to this sighting... I was in line with Miss Natural Clayton at the grocer today and the lady behind me says "very nice Dooney, I can spot them a mile away, I'm a collector too". So I assumed she was carrying a Dooney too and she WAS.... I told her about the forum/sightings thread and asked if I could snap a photo... And she said yes!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. So, here's my staged sighting. I also invited her to join. I hope she does because I'm sure she has quite a collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> A different twist to this sighting... I was in line with Miss Natural Clayton at the grocer today and the lady behind me says "very nice Dooney, I can spot them a mile away, I'm a collector too". So I assumed she was carrying a Dooney too and she WAS.... I told her about the forum/sightings thread and asked if I could snap a photo... And she said yes!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. So, here's my staged sighting. I also invited her to join. I hope she does because I'm sure she has quite a collection.
> 
> View attachment 2948063




That's great! It's fun when we can actually talk Dooney's with someone instead of stalk Dooney's with them.  [emoji23]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> A different twist to this sighting... I was in line with Miss Natural Clayton at the grocer today and the lady behind me says "very nice Dooney, I can spot them a mile away, I'm a collector too". So I assumed she was carrying a Dooney too and she WAS.... I told her about the forum/sightings thread and asked if I could snap a photo... And she said yes!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. So, here's my staged sighting. I also invited her to join. I hope she does because I'm sure she has quite a collection.
> 
> View attachment 2948063



It would be funny if two people from PF were stalking each other, each trying to get the shot.  

I like this bag a lot.


----------



## gatorgirl07

That could happened in one of the big towns,  but being from.a small town in the south, I don't really have to worry.....lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

While wandering the wilderness at the local Tractor Supply Company, eyeing supplements for my old yellow lab, Jake, this Dooney crossed onto the path. I was surprised, not really looking for wild Dooneys. I took a photo quietly so as not to startled the Dooney and cause it to take flight!

A Greta tote...?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> A different twist to this sighting... I was in line with Miss Natural Clayton at the grocer today and the lady behind me says "very nice Dooney, I can spot them a mile away, I'm a collector too". So I assumed she was carrying a Dooney too and she WAS.... I told her about the forum/sightings thread and asked if I could snap a photo... And she said yes!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. So, here's my staged sighting. I also invited her to join. I hope she does because I'm sure she has quite a collection.
> 
> View attachment 2948063



Very nice story and to find another collector is a bonus!


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> While wandering the wilderness at the local Tractor Supply Company, eyeing supplements for my old yellow lab, Jake, this Dooney crossed onto the path. I was surprised, not really looking for wild Dooneys. I took a photo quietly so as not to startled the Dooney and cause it to take flight!
> 
> A Greta tote...?
> 
> View attachment 2951386



Good work Glitter_pixie!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> While wandering the wilderness at the local Tractor Supply Company, eyeing supplements for my old yellow lab, Jake, this Dooney crossed onto the path. I was surprised, not really looking for wild Dooneys. I took a photo quietly so as not to startled the Dooney and cause it to take flight!
> 
> A Greta tote...?
> 
> View attachment 2951386




Nice shot... Yes, Gretta tote.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> While wandering the wilderness at the local Tractor Supply Company, eyeing supplements for my old yellow lab, Jake, this Dooney crossed onto the path. I was surprised, not really looking for wild Dooneys. I took a photo quietly so as not to startled the Dooney and cause it to take flight!
> 
> A Greta tote...?
> 
> View attachment 2951386




Haha! Glad you didn't ruffle any feathers! Stunning bag and great picture. Looks like the Gretta Leisure shopper I think.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> A different twist to this sighting... I was in line with Miss Natural Clayton at the grocer today and the lady behind me says "very nice Dooney, I can spot them a mile away, I'm a collector too". So I assumed she was carrying a Dooney too and she WAS.... I told her about the forum/sightings thread and asked if I could snap a photo... And she said yes!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. So, here's my staged sighting. I also invited her to join. I hope she does because I'm sure she has quite a collection.
> 
> View attachment 2948063



Nice bag. Hopefully she joins the forum!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Good work Glitter_pixie!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice shot... Yes, Gretta tote.







Twoboyz said:


> Haha! Glad you didn't ruffle any feathers! Stunning bag and great picture. Looks like the Gretta Leisure shopper I think.





Thanks! I couldn't believe my luck and I was so careful to make sure my iPhone was on vibrate. I would had been embarrassed if she had heard the "photo click."


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thanks to Glitter Pixie's post above I learned muting the phone will mute the photo click. (Just replaced my old ASUS phone with a Samsung phone a week ago and I'm still learning how it works.)  Because of her info I was able to get close enough to take this Dooney in the Wild shot.  At Peet's coffee this morning.  Green Dillen pocket satchel.

I hope everyone had a great Easter Weekend!:kiss:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to Glitter Pixie's post above I learned muting the phone will mute the photo click. (Just replaced my old ASUS phone with a Samsung phone a week ago and I'm still learning how it works.)  Because of her info I was able to get close enough to take this Dooney in the Wild shot.  At Peet's coffee this morning.  Green Dillen pocket satchel.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Easter Weekend!:kiss:



Very nice! Caught one at the Watering Hole.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice! *Caught one at the Watering Hole*.



 

Thanks GP!  And thanks for the "muting" tip!


----------



## lovethatduck

Sighted this Shelby at the Costco food court, a while back.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Sighted this Shelby at the Costco food court, a while back.



I saw the red bench and white table and I knew it was Costco before I read what you wrote!   Great picture!


----------



## Nebo

Binge watching a tv show called Orphan Black. Character Kasima wearing phyton zip satchel.


----------



## Nebo

Re watched The proposal ( dont you just love some Ryan Reynolds humor, and his abs, who doesnt love his abs), noticed this little gem ( besides his abs). Oh, and before I leave.... To the window..to the window.. to the wall..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Sighted this Shelby at the Costco food court, a while back.




Oh wow... I didn't realize how elegant these bags looked in the wild. Is this Black or Navy? I want another one now. Sighing!!! 

Nice catch...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Re watched The proposal ( dont you just love some Ryan Reynolds humor, and his abs, who doesnt love his abs), noticed this little gem ( besides his abs). Oh, and before I leave.... To the window..to the window.. to the wall..




Niiiice catch!! 

And lol. Lol.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Niiiice catch!!
> 
> And lol. Lol.


 This was probably fifth time I was watching the movie and just noticed it. Made my husband jump, shouting from my side of the couch " Pause it, pause it! Its a Dooney". 


Haha, somebody gets me


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> This was probably fifth time I was watching the movie and just noticed it. Made my husband jump, shouting from my side of the couch " Pause it, pause it! Its a Dooney".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, somebody gets me




Lol. Too funny!!! We can spot these bags from Mount Everest. [emoji2]

And yes... I got you. Lol.


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice! Caught one at the Watering Hole.



Watering hole-haha!


----------



## Suzwhat

lovethatduck said:


> Sighted this Shelby at the Costco food court, a while back.





Nebo said:


> Binge watching a tv show called Orphan Black. Character Kasima wearing phyton zip satchel.





Nebo said:


> Re watched The proposal ( dont you just love some Ryan Reynolds humor, and his abs, who doesnt love his abs), noticed this little gem ( besides his abs). Oh, and before I leave.... To the window..to the window.. to the wall..



Great catches / sightings!  I am not as quick to sight and identify...yet!


----------



## seton

dillen satch


----------



## Suzwhat

seton said:


> dillen satch


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lovethatduck said:


> Sighted this Shelby at the Costco food court, a while back.




Good shot!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> dillen satch




He he! It's so fun to spot 'em!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> dillen satch




Nice S, good spotting!!! That's such a clean simple bag


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> dillen satch




Great shot. I love that bag.


----------



## Suzwhat

My first Dooney sighting since I joined the forum.  I told her I liked her bag and we chatted a bit in line.  She was really nice so I told her I wanted a picture of her bag.  Samba leather satchel?


----------



## seton

Suzwhat said:


> My first Dooney sighting since I joined the forum.  I told her I liked her bag and we chatted a bit in line.  She was really nice so I told her I wanted a picture of her bag.  Samba leather satchel?




yay! well done!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> My first Dooney sighting since I joined the forum.  I told her I liked her bag and we chatted a bit in line.  She was really nice so I told her I wanted a picture of her bag.  Samba leather satchel?




Nice sighting .. It's always good to find another Dooneynista and get these photos.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> My first Dooney sighting since I joined the forum.  I told her I liked her bag and we chatted a bit in line.  She was really nice so I told her I wanted a picture of her bag.  Samba leather satchel?




Nice! I love when we can share our Dooney love. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Look at this beauty! At Whole Foods today.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Look at this beauty! At Whole Foods today.
> View attachment 2959213



That is gorgeous.  Is that teal or ocean?


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> That is gorgeous.  Is that teal or ocean?




It was ocean. So pretty....


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> It was ocean. So pretty....



I just ordered an ocean clayton from I&#9825;Dooney. Hoping for a vibrant color!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> I just ordered an ocean clayton from I&#9825;Dooney. Hoping for a vibrant color!




Oh congrats! Crossing my fingers for you. I'm pretty sure I saw an ocean Clayton at the Aurora outlet a couple weeks ago for 50% off. It was pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Look at this beauty! At Whole Foods today.
> View attachment 2959213




Niiiice shot TB!!! Beautiful bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Niiiice shot TB!!! Beautiful bag.




Thanks! I was ordering meat at the butcher and was like hold on I gotta get a picture of this!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Look at this beauty! At Whole Foods today.
> View attachment 2959213



Great catch!&#128521;


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Great catch![emoji6]




Thanks Suz! I'm always so surprised when I see one.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Suz! I'm always so surprised when I see one.



I feel like we are in a secret club. Specially when the look at you and your bag and they smile.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I feel like we are in a secret club. Specially when the look at you and your bag and they smile.




I feel like that too [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

Dooney small Lexington in the airport [emoji1]


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Dooney small Lexington in the airport [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961929




This looks so classy.  awesome catch!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Look at this beauty! At Whole Foods today.
> View attachment 2959213




Great catch TB!!


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> Dooney small Lexington in the airport [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961929



Very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Dooney small Lexington in the airport [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961929




Great shot! That's a gorgeous bag. My sister has the big one. Love that bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Great catch TB!!




Thanks T!


----------



## Suzwhat

A shopper of some kind at Five Guys Burgers.    Very pretty white bag with braided handles.  I'm getting better at spotting them!


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> A shopper of some kind at Five Guys Burgers.    Very pretty white bag with braided handles.  I'm getting better at spotting them!




Nice job!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T!




Nice catch....


----------



## gatorgirl07

Suzwhat said:


> A shopper of some kind at Five Guys Burgers.    Very pretty white bag with braided handles.  I'm getting better at spotting them!



Looks like the bailey


----------



## CatePNW

Suzwhat said:


> A shopper of some kind at Five Guys Burgers.    Very pretty white bag with braided handles.  I'm getting better at spotting them!



Looks like the Bailey Tote, which is only $80.10 right now. 

http://www.ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-cabriolet-bailey?variant=1254370271


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> A shopper of some kind at Five Guys Burgers.    Very pretty white bag with braided handles.  I'm getting better at spotting them!




Yup looks like the Bailey. Such a cute bag!! Good catch.


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Dooney small Lexington in the airport [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961929





Suzwhat said:


> A shopper of some kind at Five Guys Burgers.    Very pretty white bag with braided handles.  I'm getting better at spotting them!



I love the small  Lexi! It is an awesome bag for errands and such. I see one in my future))

Bailey bag! It looks gorgeous  in this color. This is a great choice of material if you want to do a light color.


----------



## Stazerd

At Costco today in Florida


----------



## Stazerd

And another at Costco


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> At Costco today in Florida







Stazerd said:


> And another at Costco




Wow! Two in one stop!  That's the way to look for Dooney's in the wild.


----------



## Suzwhat

Stazerd said:


> At Costco today in Florida





Stazerd said:


> And another at Costco



Cool!


----------



## Nebo

Want out to make a quick run to tjmxx before all the rain. Saw this beauty, asked for a photo. Told her about the forum and gave her the DE outlet number. She was thrilled to find out she can shop like that and save some money! Her DH ( I guess) was so sweet and when she posed the bag, he stopped us to remove the keys from the side of the bag, so its nice and pretty. I told her that she has a pretty rare bag and bid them good night. On my way back, it started raining, but it was still warm. Saw two diamond backs crossing the road and a little unknow snake. I hope I dont dream about them tonight. I would rather dream about this "birdie" as our member named it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Want out to make a quick run to tjmxx before all the rain. Saw this beauty, asked for a photo. Told her about the forum and gave her the DE outlet number. She was thrilled to find out she can shop like that and save some money! Her DH ( I guess) was so sweet and when she posed the bag, he stopped us to remove the keys from the side of the bag, so its nice and pretty. I told her that she has a pretty rare bag and bid them good night. On my way back, it started raining, but it was still warm. Saw two diamond backs crossing the road and a little unknow snake. I hope I dont dream about them tonight. I would rather dream about this "birdie" as our member named it.


Ooooo. Such a pretty and rare "birdie". Must call the Audooneybon Society. 

Yeah, I know. Don't quit my day job.


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh my god that's a beautiful bag !!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

Snakes are horrible  what state do you live in ? 
I was pretty close to getting bit by a rattlesnake recently .. I'm traumatized !!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my god that's a beautiful bag !!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Snakes are horrible  what state do you live in ?
> I was pretty close to getting bit by a rattlesnake recently .. I'm traumatized !!


Louisiana. Did my research before I moved here. City girl moving to the country..took me a year just to start looking down for possible snakes. Out of ten venomous snakes that reside in US, SEVEN can be found in LA. Just my luck.

What happened? I dont even want to have flower beds or a garden out of fear that they might get me.


----------



## Vicmarie

Awe , I would be the same ! 

I live in Texas . But in the west of Texas where it's all desert . Anyway, the city I live in keeps growing out and they keep building houses on the desert as it grows out . I went to visit a friend of mine who lives about 10 minutes away from me in one of those newer areas. When I was coming back I saw what I thought was a dirt road that would take me back to my house faster . It would have , but I don't have 4 wheel drive lol . Anyway I got stuck in the sand and I called my husband and told him what happened and he tells me to get out of the car and see how deep I am in the sand . And as soon as I got out a rattlesnake started rattling and it was a good 12 inches away from my foot and it was all coiled up and it's neck was in the air  
I started screaming and ran away lol .. But my kid was in the car so i crawled back in from the passenger side . My fault for thinking I was safe in the  desert lol... Very scary


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Awe , I would be the same !
> 
> I live in Texas . But in the west of Texas where it's all desert . Anyway, the city I live in keeps growing out and they keep building houses on the desert as it grows out . I went to visit a friend of mine who lives about 10 minutes away from me in one of those newer areas. When I was coming back I saw what I thought was a dirt road that would take me back to my house faster . It would have , but I don't have 4 wheel drive lol . Anyway I got stuck in the sand and I called my husband and told him what happened and he tells me to get out of the car and see how deep I am in the sand . And as soon as I got out a rattlesnake started rattling and it was a good 12 inches away from my foot and it was all coiled up and it's neck was in the air
> I started screaming and ran away lol .. But my kid was in the car so i crawled back in from the passenger side . My fault for thinking I was safe in the  desert lol... Very scary



Horrible! Good thing you managed to get back in. That is just horrific. I know we need to co exist, I just wish it isnt so close.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Want out to make a quick run to tjmxx before all the rain. Saw this beauty, asked for a photo. Told her about the forum and gave her the DE outlet number. She was thrilled to find out she can shop like that and save some money! Her DH ( I guess) was so sweet and when she posed the bag, he stopped us to remove the keys from the side of the bag, so its nice and pretty. I told her that she has a pretty rare bag and bid them good night. On my way back, it started raining, but it was still warm. Saw two diamond backs crossing the road and a little unknow snake. I hope I dont dream about them tonight. I would rather dream about this "birdie" as our member named it.




Great story and beautiful bag! I love the birdie bag! I agree, dreaming about bags is better than dreaming of snakes...and I like snakes. [emoji4]. I love bags though!


----------



## seton

Stazerd said:


> At Costco today in Florida




hawt!





Nebo said:


> Want out to make a quick run to tjmxx before all the rain. Saw this beauty, asked for a photo. Told her about the forum and gave her the DE outlet number. She was thrilled to find out she can shop like that and save some money! Her DH ( I guess) was so sweet and when she posed the bag, he stopped us to remove the keys from the side of the bag, so its nice and pretty. I told her that she has a pretty rare bag and bid them good night. On my way back, it started raining, but it was still warm. Saw two diamond backs crossing the road and a little unknow snake. I hope I dont dream about them tonight. I would rather dream about this "birdie" as our member named it.



what a sweet story, thx for sharing.


today ..  . . .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  very scary story.  Glad you are safe.


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> hawt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a sweet story, thx for sharing.
> 
> 
> today ..  . . .



How cute is that! I love combat boots with such a girly bag!


----------



## Vicmarie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic:*  very scary story.  Glad you are safe.




Thanks ! I can laugh about it now lol . But I will never like snakes !


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Want out to make a quick run to tjmxx before all the rain. Saw this beauty, asked for a photo. Told her about the forum and gave her the DE outlet number. She was thrilled to find out she can shop like that and save some money! Her DH ( I guess) was so sweet and when she posed the bag, he stopped us to remove the keys from the side of the bag, so its nice and pretty. I told her that she has a pretty rare bag and bid them good night. On my way back, it started raining, but it was still warm. Saw two diamond backs crossing the road and a little unknow snake. I hope I dont dream about them tonight. I would rather dream about this "birdie" as our member named it.


 
I love everything about this bag....  so gorgeous..   


....... and I hate the part about the snakes...  we are thick with them here as well.


----------



## Suzwhat

seton said:


> hawt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a sweet story, thx for sharing.
> 
> 
> today ..  . . .


What bag is that?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> hawt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a sweet story, thx for sharing.
> 
> 
> today ..  . . .




What a nice sighting! Beautiful bag...

I quoted the wrong person. Lol. I was quoting on the Lavender Satchel sighting. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> hawt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a sweet story, thx for sharing.
> 
> 
> today ..  . . .




Great "bag in action" photo! Love that color [emoji7]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> My first Dooney sighting since I joined the forum.  I told her I liked her bag and we chatted a bit in line.  She was really nice so I told her I wanted a picture of her bag.  Samba leather satchel?







Twoboyz said:


> Look at this beauty! At Whole Foods today.
> View attachment 2959213







elbgrl said:


> Dooney small Lexington in the airport [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961929




Special "way to go!" to Suzwhat. It's exciting isn't it, to finally "see" another Dooney in the Wild? : )

Great captures everyone!


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> Special "way to go!" to Suzwhat. It's exciting isn't it, to finally "see" another Dooney in the Wild? : )
> 
> Great captures everyone!



Thank you.


----------



## inkycrab

Costco seems to be the place to catch Dooneys in the wild.  I see them there a lot but never can get my phone out quick enough.  I'm on a mission now to catch one.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Want out to make a quick run to tjmxx before all the rain. Saw this beauty, asked for a photo. Told her about the forum and gave her the DE outlet number. She was thrilled to find out she can shop like that and save some money! Her DH ( I guess) was so sweet and when she posed the bag, he stopped us to remove the keys from the side of the bag, so its nice and pretty. I told her that she has a pretty rare bag and bid them good night. On my way back, it started raining, but it was still warm. Saw two diamond backs crossing the road and a little unknow snake. I hope I dont dream about them tonight. I would rather dream about this "birdie" as our member named it.


 
What a nice story! Love this flo!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Awe , I would be the same !
> 
> I live in Texas . But in the west of Texas where it's all desert . Anyway, the city I live in keeps growing out and they keep building houses on the desert as it grows out . I went to visit a friend of mine who lives about 10 minutes away from me in one of those newer areas. When I was coming back I saw what I thought was a dirt road that would take me back to my house faster . It would have , but I don't have 4 wheel drive lol . Anyway I got stuck in the sand and I called my husband and told him what happened and he tells me to get out of the car and see how deep I am in the sand . And as soon as I got out a rattlesnake started rattling and it was a good 12 inches away from my foot and it was all coiled up and it's neck was in the air
> I started screaming and ran away lol .. But my kid was in the car so i crawled back in from the passenger side . My fault for thinking I was safe in the  desert lol... Very scary


 
OMG, that's so scary! I've be beyond traumatized!
Good to hear you are ok!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I was able to catch a Dooney in the wild. I don't see them very often but it seems that when I do is when I can't take a pic, either because I'm in a hurry or they are walking so fast that by the time I get my phone out of my purse is too late.


Yesterday I went to ikea and saw 2 Dooneys, the first one was a zip zip in Aegean and the second one was a vintage dooney. I was not able to take pics of them, but luckily when I was at the checkout line, a lady in the next line was carrying a Dooney, so this time I was able to snap some pics. This is the best one I could take of her Claremont hobo in red.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Awe , I would be the same !
> 
> I live in Texas . But in the west of Texas where it's all desert . Anyway, the city I live in keeps growing out and they keep building houses on the desert as it grows out . I went to visit a friend of mine who lives about 10 minutes away from me in one of those newer areas. When I was coming back I saw what I thought was a dirt road that would take me back to my house faster . It would have , but I don't have 4 wheel drive lol . Anyway I got stuck in the sand and I called my husband and told him what happened and he tells me to get out of the car and see how deep I am in the sand . And as soon as I got out a rattlesnake started rattling and it was a good 12 inches away from my foot and it was all coiled up and it's neck was in the air
> I started screaming and ran away lol .. But my kid was in the car so i crawled back in from the passenger side . My fault for thinking I was safe in the  desert lol... Very scary


 
OMG!!!  How did I miss this!!  This would have scared me to death!  I hate snakes and could only imagine how close you were to that one. EEEKKK!!!  I would have passed out!  Your so lucky,  Thank God you weren't bitten.  Glad your ok.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Finally I was able to catch a Dooney in the wild. I don't see them very often but it seems that when I do is when I can't take a pic, either because I'm in a hurry or they are walking so fast that by the time I get my phone out of my purse is too late.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to ikea and saw 2 Dooneys, the first one was a zip zip in Aegean and the second one was a vintage dooney. I was not able to take pics of them, but luckily when I was at the checkout line, a lady in the next line was carrying a Dooney, so this time I was able to snap some pics. This is the best one I could take of her Claremont hobo in red.


 
AWESOME!  Great pic MG!  Yeah,  I always end up missed them because they are moving to fast or I'm so close to them it would be totally weird for me to sneak a pic unless I asked them if I could take a pic.  LOL!  Which has worked great for some of the wonderful Ladies here.


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol thanks guys ! I am glad I am ok too  i pictured the snake slithering into the truck and getting at my kid so I acted fast hahaha . My husband is always reminding me about " the snake " !


----------



## CatePNW

Saw this white siggie shopper at TJ Maxx today.  Hubby got the picture for me!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Saw this white siggie shopper at TJ Maxx today.  Hubby got the picture for me!
> 
> View attachment 2974742




Nice job hubby!!! [emoji2]. You're hired!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Saw this white siggie shopper at TJ Maxx today.  Hubby got the picture for me!
> 
> View attachment 2974742




Yeah great job and nice teamwork!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Saw this white siggie shopper at TJ Maxx today.  Hubby got the picture for me!
> 
> View attachment 2974742




GO HUBBY!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted this Signature Fabric Crossbody hanging out at the outlet...


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this Signature Fabric Crossbody hanging out at the outlet...
> 
> View attachment 2975517




Nice catch!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Lady at belk With an AWL while taking advantage of the charity sale.  30% of Dooney.  Woot Woot!


----------



## CatePNW

Saw a Dooney as I was entering Costco, couldn't get a pic though.  It was a signature bag with that Crest pattern in black.

Also saw a boatload of Coach bags there, some nice ones and many factory siggie bags.


----------



## Stazerd

At Ulta this afternoon....


----------



## TaterTots

Great catch Ladies!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> ...Very scary




What a story and what are the chances such a thing could happen?! You were lucky! So glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lady at belk With an AWL while taking advantage of the charity sale.  30% of Dooney.  Woot Woot!




What a great catch to see an AWL!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Great captures of those Wild Dooneys!

A fire alarm went off at work and us employees had to evacuate the building. While waiting for the "all clear," I spied this Dooney out in the parking lot.


----------



## TaterTots

Nothing like seeing a Dooney grazing in the parking lot during a fire alarm.  And you got so close without giving it a scare!  :giggles: 


....  all jokes aside nice catch!


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lady at belk With an AWL while taking advantage of the charity sale.  30% of Dooney.  Woot Woot!





Stazerd said:


> At Ulta this afternoon....





Glitter_pixie said:


> Great captures of those Wild Dooneys!
> 
> A fire alarm went off at work and us employees had to evacuate the building. While waiting for the "all clear," I spied this Dooney out in the parking lot.
> 
> View attachment 2979215



Great seeing these bags in their natural habitat.


----------



## ShariG8R

This morning, as he left for school, my son said, "Mommy, I see a Dooney in the wild!" Of course, it was mine, but it completely cracked me up!! His wife will thank me some day!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

ShariG8R said:


> This morning, as he left for school, my son said, "Mommy, I see a Dooney in the wild!" Of course, it was mine, but it completely cracked me up!! His wife will thank me some day!!!



Lol.  You know what I get from my son?  "Oh, no!  Not another Dooney!"  Teenage men......


----------



## Twoboyz

ShariG8R said:


> This morning, as he left for school, my son said, "Mommy, I see a Dooney in the wild!" Of course, it was mine, but it completely cracked me up!! His wife will thank me some day!!!







gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol.  You know what I get from my son?  "Oh, no!  Not another Dooney!"  Teenage men......




Lmao! [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Great captures of those Wild Dooneys!
> 
> A fire alarm went off at work and us employees had to evacuate the building. While waiting for the "all clear," I spied this Dooney out in the parking lot.
> 
> View attachment 2979215




Nice catch! I've seen two coworkers with Dooneys. It's so great when I see that. [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

Yesterday at Dillards, spied two Dooneys. This zebra canvas was sooo dirty on a second glance. Like " please let me take it home and clean the poor Dooney" dirty.


----------



## Nebo

This was an Eva t moro satchel. I kept running around, behind the girl, trying to catch the picture. I was sure I did. But, I caught this,lol.


----------



## chelsso

I wish I could contribute my sightings! I see plenty of Dooney's at work, but I don't think snapping pictures of customers while they do their banking would go over well! Lol. I saw an adorable bitsy bag this morning and chatted with the owner about her collection -- I did get to share ilovedooney with her, she was very excited!


----------



## TaterTots

I kind of got a Dooney in the semi wild today!  LOL!  And does it count if she is one of your own Dooney's that you haven't had in sometime because she has been held hostage by your Mother?? LOL!  Pink and White Rope Signature Tote 



If I remember correctly this bag is maybe 10 yrs old.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> This was an Eva t moro satchel. I kept running around, behind the girl, trying to catch the picture. I was sure I did. But, I caught this,lol.



Hah, that's funny!  What we need for these spy shots is a pair of Google glasses so we can instantly take the picture somehow by just looking at the item and not using our hands, or however that works....LOL!  It is funny when I am following someone and trying to be stealth about it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I kind of got a Dooney in the semi wild today!  LOL!  And does it count if she is one of your own Dooney's that you haven't had in sometime because she has been held hostage by your Mother?? LOL!  Pink and White Rope Signature Tote
> View attachment 2980733
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly this bag is maybe 10 yrs old.


Another pretty in pink....even after being held hostage.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Yesterday at Dillards, spied two Dooneys. This zebra canvas was sooo dirty on a second glance. Like " please let me take it home and clean the poor Dooney" dirty.


 
UUGGG!!!  It KILLS my soul when I see a dirty handbag,  and even more so if it was a Dooney.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Another pretty in pink....even after being held hostage.


 
LOL!  She has been took very good care of over the years.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I kind of got a Dooney in the semi wild today!  LOL!  And does it count if she is one of your own Dooney's that you haven't had in sometime because she has been held hostage by your Mother?? LOL!  Pink and White Rope Signature Tote
> View attachment 2980733
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly this bag is maybe 10 yrs old.


I have never seen that one! Love pink bags, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Caught this Ostrich Satchel in Kohl's.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Caught this Ostrich Satchel in Kohl's.
> View attachment 2981917




Pretty!


----------



## gatorgirl07

At bath and body works


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> At bath and body works




Nice one!! It has a beautiful patina on the Vachetta. Looks like she saw you snapping.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Lots of wild Dooney's today... Wal Mart... Samba Hobo. I was too scared to get a front forward view. Lol.


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> At bath and body works





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lots of wild Dooney's today... Wal Mart... Samba Hobo. I was too scared to get a front forward view. Lol.
> View attachment 2982158



Good sightings, you guys!  It pays to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice one!! It has a beautiful patina on the Vachetta. Looks like she saw you snapping.



She may have.  Never said anything though


----------



## MaryBel

One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack


Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.



I also have this bag in the canvas with red trim and mine doesn't look like this either.......


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.



Poor Wilson.  I have always wanted an orange one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out for supper and a Caramel Zip Zip Satchel was right in front of me. I got a terrible spy pic, and you can't really tell, but here it is...
View attachment 2982336

View attachment 2982337


----------



## CatePNW

Good catch, NAC!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.




Yes, I remember that style. Yeah, hers is a little sad. I didn't realize it had stand up handles. Nice catch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for supper and a Caramel Zip Zip Satchel was right in front of me. I got a terrible spy pic, and you can't really tell, but here it is...
> View attachment 2982336
> 
> View attachment 2982337




Nice... I can definitely tell it's a ZZ


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At bath and body works







PcanTannedBty said:


> Lots of wild Dooney's today... Wal Mart... Samba Hobo. I was too scared to get a front forward view. Lol.
> View attachment 2982158







MaryBel said:


> One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for supper and a Caramel Zip Zip Satchel was right in front of me. I got a terrible spy pic, and you can't really tell, but here it is...
> View attachment 2982336
> 
> View attachment 2982337




Nice sightings everyone! The Dooney's were out yesterday!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

At the outlets and spotted this Sydney Sutton...


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlets and spotted this Sydney Sutton...
> 
> View attachment 2983332


Great shot!!


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlets and spotted this Sydney Sutton...
> 
> View attachment 2983332



Lady has great taste in satchels ... and snacks.&#128522;


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.


 
Wilson looks like he has partied pretty hard!  :giggles:


----------



## TaterTots

WOW!!  You Ladies have been busy this weekend!  Great catches!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> WOW!!  You Ladies have been busy this weekend!  Great catches!




Yeah, this is the most Dooney's I've seen in a weekend. Lots of Dooneynistas out this weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlets and spotted this Sydney Sutton...
> 
> View attachment 2983332




Nice!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, this is the most Dooney's I've seen in a weekend. Lots of Dooneynistas out this weekend.


 
It's great getting to see so many!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I don't see many around my area. My Bristol was the "sightee" over the weekend. The hostess at the restaurant we went to Saturday night complimented my bag. I was so surprised - and happy! People rarely comment on anyone's around here. I wanted to talk bags, but also didn't want to scare her...haha.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Caught this Ostrich Satchel in Kohl's.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lots of wild Dooney's today... Wal Mart... Samba Hobo. I was too scared to get a front forward view. Lol.





PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlets and spotted this Sydney Sutton...



Good eye on this shots PTBty! Lol, I get scared taking a front shot, too!



gatorgirl07 said:


> At bath and body works



OMG GG! This Dooney is looking right at you!  

Did it take off after the flash?



MaryBel said:


> One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.



WILSON!!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for supper and a Caramel Zip Zip Satchel was right in front of me. I got a terrible spy pic, and you can't really tell, but here it is...



No, this is a good shot! Way to go!


----------



## Twoboyz

iNeedCoffee said:


> I don't see many around my area. My Bristol was the "sightee" over the weekend. The hostess at the restaurant we went to Saturday night complimented my bag. I was so surprised - and happy! People rarely comment on anyone's around here. I wanted to talk bags, but also didn't want to scare her...haha.




That's so fun! People rarely compliment or talk bags in this area either. It's kind of like when you see a Dooney though you know they have to be handbag fans. I think it's because you just don't see many.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlets and spotted this Sydney Sutton...
> 
> View attachment 2983332



Wasn't to impressed with the Sydney Sutton at first, but when I saw her in blue, I fell in love. 
The Vachetta against the blue is stunning. Just don't see Dooney's where I live, place is to small. :&#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> Wasn't to impressed with the Sydney Sutton at first, but when I saw her in blue, I fell in love.
> 
> The Vachetta against the blue is stunning. Just don't see Dooney's where I live, place is to small. :[emoji4]




Yes!!!! Isn't the blue beautiful???? I don't see many where I live either... Everyone must have gotten the memo in this day. [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pebble grain letter carrier at taco bell for a meeting


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Pebble grain letter carrier at taco bell for a meeting




GG you win the prize for the sneaky shots! Under the table and everything. [emoji50][emoji4]


----------



## Pixie RN

gatorgirl07 said:


> Pebble grain letter carrier at taco bell for a meeting


Absolutely love this! So cute and funny! Dooneynistas will "go low" (and I mean that in a good way) to get a great shot of a Dooney! Love creativity GG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Lol TB and Pixie


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> That's so fun! People rarely compliment or talk bags in this area either. It's kind of like when you see a Dooney though you know they have to be handbag fans. I think it's because you just don't see many.


We see quite a few around here, naturally because Dooney HQ is in this state. If I see any gals with them, I will try to get their attention and say "Dooney!" while pointing at their bag. It typically starts a friendly chat about how much we love them. It's fun to talk purse. I have yet to have my camera ready to snap any pix, but kudos to the brave shutterbugs.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> We see quite a few around here, naturally because Dooney HQ is in this state. If I see any gals with them, I will try to get their attention and say "Dooney!" while pointing at their bag. It typically starts a friendly chat about how much we love them. It's fun to talk purse. I have yet to have my camera ready to snap any pix, but kudos to the brave shutterbugs.




Pointing and yelling Dooney is a sure conversation starter. That's very cute. I wish people around here were more willing to chat. That's why I love going to the outlet. I'm always sure to find a Dooney fan there. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out for supper and just saw a lady with a small Lexi Tote in a dark chocolate brown. I don't usually see many of those out and about.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for supper and just saw a lady with a small Lexi Tote in a dark chocolate brown. I don't usually see many of those out and about.




Nice spotting! I feel like I see the small Lexi all over the place now that I have one. I mean everywhere online, and not IRL. Hope you had a nice time.


----------



## CatePNW

Saw 3 Dooneys at the casino last night, but couldn't get pics of any.

1.  Dillen Medium Satchel in off white with tan trim/tassels
2.  Black Pebbled Hobo
3.  Black DB siggie print letter carrier crossbody

I had a Coach bag with me and also saw a lof of those.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Good catch, NAC!


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice... I can definitely tell it's a ZZ


 
I was so excited to spot a Dooney I couldn't get my phone out fast enough, lol.  I'm sure the girl facing me in the picture thought I was a total loon - if she realized what I was doing, that is.  LOL....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Nice spotting! I feel like I see the small Lexi all over the place now that I have one. I mean everywhere online, and not IRL. Hope you had a nice time.


 
Thanks!  Yes, we did.  We ended up at a seafood restaurant called The Blowfly Inn.  Yum!  It was actually featured on Diners, Drive Inns and Dives.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ShariG8R said:


> This morning, as he left for school, my son said, "Mommy, I see a Dooney in the wild!" Of course, it was mine, but it completely cracked me up!! His wife will thank me some day!!!


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol.  You know what I get from my son?  "Oh, no!  Not another Dooney!"  Teenage men......


 
Both of those totally cracked me up!  Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I kind of got a Dooney in the semi wild today!  LOL!  And does it count if she is one of your own Dooney's that you haven't had in sometime because she has been held hostage by your Mother?? LOL!  Pink and White Rope Signature Tote
> View attachment 2980733
> 
> If I remember correctly this bag is maybe 10 yrs old.


Totally counts!  I love this bag!  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Caught this Ostrich Satchel in Kohl's.
> View attachment 2981917


Good catch!




gatorgirl07 said:


> At bath and body works


Love the look on her face - good catch!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lots of wild Dooney's today... Wal Mart... Samba Hobo. I was too scared to get a front forward view. Lol.
> View attachment 2982158


Another good one!



MaryBel said:


> One Dooney today at Nordstrom Rack
> Anybody remember Wilson? Poor Wilson is not in very good shape. I have this exact bag and mine does not look like this one.


Poor Wilson.....



PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlets and spotted this Sydney Sutton...
> 
> View attachment 2983332


 Love!  Twins!


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Totally counts!  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look on her face - good catch!
> 
> 
> Another good one!
> 
> 
> Poor Wilson.....
> 
> 
> Love!  Twins!



You guys see a lot of Dooney's. Here if I saw one other than my own I'd probably just stand there with my mouth open in shock, and not be able to get a picture. You use to see a Brighton every once in awhile here but not anymore, it's mostly Wal-Mart. No real stores here, now.


----------



## CatePNW

Spotted this Dooney from a distance.  I don't know what bag it is, but I could tell by the trim and leather that it was a Dooney and sure enough, it was!  It is a BIG bag, thick pebbly leather and a lot of tan trim.  

I had to pretend to take pictures of plant tags but couldn't see my phone screen with sunglasses on.  So my aim was not great, but here she is:


----------



## Pixie RN

CatePNW said:


> Spotted this Dooney from a distance.  I don't know what bag it is, but I could tell by the trim and leather that it was a Dooney and sure enough, it was!  It is a BIG bag, thick pebbly leather and a lot of tan trim.
> 
> I had to pretend to take pictures of plant tags but couldn't see my phone screen with sunglasses on.  So my aim was not great, but here she is:
> 
> View attachment 2992400
> View attachment 2992401



Is it one of the Editors Totes?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Spotted this Dooney from a distance.  I don't know what bag it is, but I could tell by the trim and leather that it was a Dooney and sure enough, it was!  It is a BIG bag, thick pebbly leather and a lot of tan trim.
> 
> I had to pretend to take pictures of plant tags but couldn't see my phone screen with sunglasses on.  So my aim was not great, but here she is:
> 
> View attachment 2992400
> View attachment 2992401




Lol... Cute shot! It's the Convertible Calf Leather Shopper. I think that's the proper name of it.


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Cute shot! It's the Convertible Calf Leather Shopper. I think that's the proper name of it.



Yes, that's it, just looked it up on eBay.  I had never seen that one before, but it looked great, though not my style.


----------



## Vicmarie

Couldn't get a better picture - but here is a Shelby shopper in taupe !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2992845
> 
> 
> Couldn't get a better picture - but here is a Shelby shopper in taupe !




Love it V!!! Great shot. I love the Shelby Shopper


----------



## CatePNW

I saw a Bailey Chevron Tote in Black & White at the grocery store today.  No way could I get a photo, but sure wish I could have.  It was beautiful and I am still sporting my black zip zip.  I walked by her and made sure my satchel arm swang by in her view, but she did not take notice of the beauty.....LOL!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Charleston shopper at walmart.  Not a great pic though


----------



## MaryBel

Caught a few dooneys out this week.
First last Saturday a gorgeous Dillen satchel in red


----------



## MaryBel

Then on Tuesday a chevron tote at my son's gymnastics class


----------



## MaryBel

Then yesterday saw this black dillen satchel at dinner


----------



## MaryBel

Saw a multi colored hobo (the white with tan trim) at lunch today but I was not quick enough with the phone so I missed it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  you live in Dooney country.  Nice pics.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't get any pics without looking like a complete stalker, but I did see a pebbled leather hobo in black yesterday while we were in Belk.

I saw a second Dooney while we were there, but I'm drawing a blank on it right now...... Sometimes the memory doesn't work that great, lol...


----------



## elbgrl

Couple of sightings this weekend.  First a Lexington shopper at the car wash Friday afternoon (on the floor ewww )




Then we went to New Orleans to visit our daughter this weekend, and spotted a Charleston at lunch at the cafe.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

We went out for supper yesterday, and the lady at the next table had one the Duck Dynasty inspire bags.  I think it's called the Field Bag?  It's smaller and has a front flap. 




First time I've seen any of those bags out and about.  My local Dillards cannot give them away.  They are NOT selling, my favorite SA told me. 


I couldn't get any pictures without looking like a crazy stalker, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Couple of sightings this weekend.  First a Lexington shopper at the car wash Friday afternoon (on the floor ewww )
> 
> View attachment 3000131
> 
> 
> Then we went to New Orleans to visit our daughter this weekend, and spotted a Charleston at lunch at the cafe.
> 
> View attachment 3000132




Nice!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We went out for supper yesterday, and the lady at the next table had one the Duck Dynasty inspire bags.  I think it's called the Field Bag?  It's smaller and has a front flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen any of those bags out and about.  My local Dillards cannot give them away.  They are NOT selling, my favorite SA told me.
> 
> 
> I couldn't get any pictures without looking like a crazy stalker, lol.




That's too bad. I don't want to see Dooney do poorly on any sales. It must just be a  niche market.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted this Chevron Satchel in Wally World


----------



## CatePNW

I think this was a Dooney giraffe hobo at the nail salon, but I couldn't see it up close.  There was a logo plate in the right place, but not sure if it was D&B or a knock off.  Best pic I could get from the distance.


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG!  I hate it when ladies put their purses on the floor


----------



## Nebo

AWL, vintage, I believe.


----------



## Twoboyz

Great Dooney spotting everyone!


----------



## Nebo

Domed satchel in natural. Very patinaed.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nice Nebo ! I love when I see dooneys well used ..means people love em!


----------



## Vicmarie

Not sure what kind of alto this is but it was so nice !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Looks like a zip zip satchel.


----------



## joce01

Sanibel Zip Zip in black!! Tried to zoom in but I was too busy trying to actually snap it before she walked too far.


----------



## RuedeNesle

After three days searching the jungle for a Dooney in the wild I found two!  I "grazed" the first women with my shot because she was walking so fast. About 15 minutes later she was walking back and I got a better shot.  Camel (desert) Dillen Satchel.

Just when I was about to put my phone back in my Dooney, I looked up and saw this woman carrying a red nylon satchel and got a good shot.

Pics taken in front of Peet's Coffee, on the corner of Fillmore and Sacramento.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> After three days searching the jungle for a Dooney in the wild I found two!  I "grazed" the first women with my shot because she was walking so fast. About 15 minutes later she was walking back and I got a better shot.  Camel (desert) Dillen Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I was about to put my phone back in my Dooney, I looked up and saw this woman carrying a red nylon satchel and got a good shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics taken in front of Peet's Coffee, on the corner of Fillmore and Sacramento.




Oh wow! Nice shots. Love them all!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow! Nice shots. Love them all!



Hi PTB!

Thanks! I was sitting outside on a bench in front of Peet's, so I had a pretty clear shot when they walked by.


----------



## seton

Edge


----------



## seton

Tjm


----------



## seton

Flo


----------



## seton

Nina


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I remember the Nina bag.  Loved it.  I think it's in the back of my closet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I remember the Nina bag.  Loved it.  I think it's in the back of my closet.




Lol... Pull her out girlfriend!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I stalked this lady like a crazy woman in Sephora. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I got it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3046590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked this lady like a crazy woman in Sephora. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I got it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



wow, what is a cardinals fan doing in FLA? 

one more
these are all from the last 2 days
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> wow, what is a cardinals fan doing in FLA?
> 
> one more
> these are all from the last 2 days
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Lol... I know right??? 

Nice sighting... I so wanted this pattern bag years ago.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> I remember the Nina bag.  Loved it.  I think it's in the back of my closet.


Love her too. I have one in yellow and I bought one for my mom in a light tan which she uses all the time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3046590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked this lady like a crazy woman in Sephora. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I got it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



 The end justifies the means!  Mission accomplished! Great pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> Nina





seton said:


> wow, what is a cardinals fan doing in FLA?
> 
> one more
> these are all from the last 2 days
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Great shots S!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3046590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked this lady like a crazy woman in Sephora. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I got it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


These pics are hysterical. Every time I see one in the wild, I think of this thread. But I am too chicken to get out my camera,


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> These pics are hysterical. Every time I see one in the wild, I think of this thread. But I am too chicken to get out my camera,




Lol... Lol... It's so funny. It's like a high when I see on end them I stalk them. LMBO!!! Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3046590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked this lady like a crazy woman in Sephora. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I got it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Rotflmao! You're cracking me up. I've been there myself. Nice shot! 



seton said:


> wow, what is a cardinals fan doing in FLA?
> 
> one more
> these are all from the last 2 days
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Great signing Seton! Cute little bag! [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! You're cracking me up. I've been there myself. Nice shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great signing Seton! Cute little bag! [emoji4]




LMBO... It's so funny! I had totally forgot this until after reading your comment...

The other day my daughter and I saw one in Chipotle and she said "mom, look... The lady that just walked in Has a Dooney"... Unbeknownst to her, I had already spotted it and spy snapped a pic. I caught her through the window before she even hit the door. LMBO!!! Told you guys I was Looney. Lol. Lol


----------



## westvillage

Here's one riding the NYC subway...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

westvillage said:


> Here's one riding the NYC subway...




Toby Tote... Nice!


----------



## RozEnix

Had to laugh. Went to Macy's with daughter this afternoon and I saw a Gretta Satchel. The woman and I made slight eye contact, then at each others bags. I think we both thought, hmmmm nice Dooney. I was waiting for her to whip out her camera.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> Had to laugh. Went to Macy's with daughter this afternoon and I saw a Gretta Satchel. The woman and I made slight eye contact, then at each others bags. I think we both thought, hmmmm nice Dooney. I was waiting for her to whip out her camera.




Lol. Lol... It would have been funny if you both were TPF members, stalked each other for pictures and posted. I always think if that when I'm stalking Dooney's. Lol


----------



## TaterTots

Great catches Ladies!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... It's so funny! I had totally forgot this until after reading your comment...
> 
> The other day my daughter and I saw one in Chipotle and she said "mom, look... The lady that just walked in Has a Dooney"... Unbeknownst to her, I had already spotted it and spy snapped a pic. I caught her through the window before she even hit the door. LMBO!!! *Told you guys I was Looney*. Lol. Lol
> View attachment 3048937







westvillage said:


> Here's one riding the NYC subway...




Great pics PTB and WV!


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> Great catches Ladies!!




TT....  Everytime I see your pic I want a macaroon


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted this cute Smoke cross body. She was talking so much till she didn't even catch me sneaking a shot. It was the perfect setup.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this cute Smoke cross body. She was talking so much till she didn't even catch me sneaking a shot. It was the perfect setup.
> 
> View attachment 3055212




That is cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

At the coach outlet


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this cute Smoke cross body. She was talking so much till she didn't even catch me sneaking a shot. It was the perfect setup.
> 
> View attachment 3055212




Great shot!


----------



## westvillage

Saw this lovely little duck walking downtown in NYC....


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> At the coach outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057278







westvillage said:


> Saw this lovely little duck walking downtown in NYC....




Good sightings!


----------



## Twoboyz

westvillage said:


> Saw this lovely little duck walking downtown in NYC....




Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Good sightings!




Thanks Suz! I almost couldn't believe my eyes. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Walking around Home Depot....
View attachment 3061623


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Walking around Home Depot....
> View attachment 3061623



I have that one and love it!


----------



## Alto Junkie

MrsKC said:


> I have that one and love it!


What is that one? It's a beauty!


----------



## MrsKC

Alto Junkie said:


> What is that one? It's a beauty!



It's the Davis Tassel Tote. ILD has them but I have a marine one on the way from The Redding outlet for $107 

This one was made in Pave leather and pebble. Mine are pebble. I can't tell from the pic which type hers is.


----------



## Alto Junkie

MrsKC said:


> It's the Davis Tassel Tote. ILD has them but I have a marine one on the way from The Redding outlet for $107


Ooh thanks for the ID!!


----------



## MrsKC

Alto Junkie said:


> Ooh thanks for the ID!!



You are welcome


----------



## RuedeNesle

At Walmart this afternoon.  Took the picture, then as I was walking by her she complimented me on my shirt.  So I complimented her on her Dooney.  She said she bought it in May at Dillard's for $98.  She said couldn't believe her luck! (Which I can understand because there were no Dooney bags on sale at Dillard's this morning!)  She grabbed the bag as fast as she could! This is her first Dooney and she is as happy as she can be with it!


----------



## CatePNW

Today we had lunch at a pizza place and a little girl was carrying an adorable mini Dooney bag.  I wasn't sure what it was, so I came home and researched it.  It was a Dillen II Pebbled Crossbody in Cranberry.  I recognized the color, as I have a Dillen satchel, but this was small and I'd never seen that line before.  I didn't snap a picture of her, but she was back and forth to the game room so I got a lot of looks at that bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this cute Smoke cross body. She was talking so much till she didn't even catch me sneaking a shot. It was the perfect setup.
> 
> View attachment 3055212





Twoboyz said:


> At the coach outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057278





westvillage said:


> Saw this lovely little duck walking downtown in NYC....





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Walking around Home Depot....
> View attachment 3061623



Great job PTB, TB, WV, and NAC!

If you're like me, when you see a Dooney you get so excited and all you can think about is how you're going to get a pic!  I wonder what my face looks like to other people walking by when I'm staring so hard at someone's bag?  They probably think they should warn that person to be careful!


----------



## RozEnix

westvillage said:


> Saw this lovely little duck walking downtown in NYC....


In NYC? Wow, I figured it would be all super high end designer bags in the Big Apple. She is so cute.


----------



## westvillage

OMG We have absolutely everything here depending on the part of New York you're in at any moment. Since I recently bought a Dooney, I'm on the lookout for them and I've seen  this duck and another one on the subway in the past week or so. I've seen others but couldn't get a shot of them. I'll be your NYC roving camerawoman!


----------



## RozEnix

westvillage said:


> OMG We have absolutely everything here depending on the part of New York you're in at any moment. Since I recently bought a Dooney, I'm on the lookout for them and I've seen  this duck and another one on the subway in the past week or so. I've seen others but couldn't get a shot of them. I'll be your NYC roving camerawoman!


Shows you what I know. 
You are now hired.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Great job PTB, TB, WV, and NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're like me, when you see a Dooney you get so excited and all you can think about is how you're going to get a pic!  I wonder what my face looks like to other people walking by when I'm staring so hard at someone's bag?  They probably think they should warn that person to be careful!




LMBO... My thoughts exactly!


----------



## RozEnix

I couldn't resist this one, I got a two-fer. Almost a 3 but she was out of camera range.  Grabbed the phone and pretended to txt and just took the picture. I had no idea how it was going to come out since I literally shot from the hip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> I couldn't resist this one, I got a two-fer. Almost a 3 but she was out of camera range.  Grabbed the phone and pretended to txt and just took the picture. I had no idea how it was going to come out since I literally shot from the hip.



 A successful covert operation! This is a great picture!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> At Walmart this afternoon.  Took the picture, then as I was walking by her she complimented me on my shirt.  So I complimented her on her Dooney.  She said she bought it in May at Dillard's for $98.  She said couldn't believe her luck! (Which I can understand because there were no Dooney bags on sale at Dillard's this morning!)  She grabbed the bag as fast as she could! This is her first Dooney and she is as happy as she can be with it!





RozEnix said:


> I couldn't resist this one, I got a two-fer. Almost a 3 but she was out of camera range.  Grabbed the phone and pretended to txt and just took the picture. I had no idea how it was going to come out since I literally shot from the hip.



These are great girls


----------



## seton

RozEnix said:


> I couldn't resist this one, I got a two-fer. Almost a 3 but she was out of camera range.  Grabbed the phone and pretended to txt and just took the picture. I had no idea how it was going to come out since I literally shot from the hip.



cool moves, covert spy 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> I couldn't resist this one, I got a two-fer. Almost a 3 but she was out of camera range.  Grabbed the phone and pretended to txt and just took the picture. I had no idea how it was going to come out since I literally shot from the hip.


Funny, I always think the zip zip is a smaller bag until I see it in person or see someone holding one.
It is actually a fairly sizable bag.


----------



## joce01

Sorry for it being blurry but she walked out right in front of me on the elevator when we were exiting.


----------



## Suzwhat

I don't know the type of bag, but it is gorg.  Sitting behind a Jeep dealer service department desk.  She said she's had it for several years.  Love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> I couldn't resist this one, I got a two-fer. Almost a 3 but she was out of camera range.  Grabbed the phone and pretended to txt and just took the picture. I had no idea how it was going to come out since I literally shot from the hip.



This has to be the picture of the year! Great work Roz! Look at those colors too...gorg!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3063682
> 
> 
> Sorry for it being blurry but she walked out right in front of me on the elevator when we were exiting.



Quick draw Joce! Quick camera trigger. 



Suzwhat said:


> I don't know the type of bag, but it is gorg.  Sitting behind a Jeep dealer service department desk.  She said she's had it for several years.  Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065015



I love that bag. I love these multicolor bags with the black trim.  It looks so sharp.  Very nice find.


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3063682
> 
> 
> Sorry for it being blurry but she walked out right in front of me on the elevator when we were exiting.



Great catch! That couldn't have been easy to do!



Suzwhat said:


> I don't know the type of bag, but it is gorg.  Sitting behind a Jeep dealer service department desk.  She said she's had it for several years.  Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065015



This tote was on my wish list a while back.  It's the Colette Shiny IT shopper/tote.  Great pic!


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> Great catch! That couldn't have been easy to do!
> 
> 
> 
> This tote was on my wish list a while back.  It's the Colette Shiny IT shopper/tote.  Great pic!


Yep, the shiny IT. I have one, but not the tote. I think. Can't remember. Need coffee.


----------



## westvillage

It's a Flo or Dillon satchel waiting to cross a NYC street. Hard to see but she walked right past the window where I was having coffee so I really saw its Dooney-ness and it looked like taupe.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Probably Flo because the Dillen has contrast trim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> It's a Flo or Dillon satchel waiting to cross a NYC street. Hard to see but she walked right past the window where I was having coffee so I really saw its Dooney-ness and it looked like taupe.



Great shot WV!


----------



## CatePNW

Black pebbled zip zip at Costco last night.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Why do I feel like I have to gussy up when I go out with my Dooneys in case I am photographed?  You guys are everywhere. :ninja:  Will anyone do Dooneys By Drone?


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Black pebbled zip zip at Costco last night.
> 
> View attachment 3068605



Hi Cate!

Great shot! (And thanks for the reminder - I have to get to Costco soon!  )



LifeIsDucky said:


> *Why do I feel like I have to gussy up when I go out with my Dooneys in case I am photographed?  *You guys are everywhere. :ninja:  Will anyone do Dooneys By Drone?



Hi LID!

 I know how you feel! But I'm more afraid of opening this thread and seeing my "Butt Shot"!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Cate!
> 
> Great shot! (And thanks for the reminder - I have to get to Costco soon!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LID!
> 
> I know how you feel! But I'm more afraid of opening this thread and seeing my "Butt Shot"!




Lol. Lol... Never thought of it like that. [emoji15]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Lol... Never thought of it like that. [emoji15]


----------



## Vicmarie

At the church cafe !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069868
> 
> 
> At the church cafe !




Nice catch V... I'm looking at those shoes too! [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3069868
> 
> 
> At the church cafe !



Hi VM!

Great shot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I was with my oldest granddaughter this morning at Fashion Show Mall. We were in the handbag section at Nordstrom when I looked up and saw this woman.  Before I could get a good pic she took off so I took the best pic I could get. A few minutes later my granddaughter and I were sitting in front of Nordstrom and she came walking out.  My granddaughter saw my face and said, "Grammy, please don't chase her!"  I told her I wasn't because we were sitting and I didn't think we could keep up with her.  But then she stopped because her husband was sitting there waiting for her.  So I grabbed our stuff and followed her!  They were walking fast but fortunately her husband stopped at a Sunglass Hut kiosk.  I promised my granddaughter one pic and I'd be done for the day. We went to Nordstrom to kill time because the woman at Aunt Annie's said it was going to be 10 minutes before pretzel bites were ready. After we took the pic we went back and the pretzel bites were ready.  My granddaughter said, "I guess it did take ten minutes to look at handbags and stalk a lady!"


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol I got a Claremont bag too yesterday ! Check it out ! While we were eating dinner  

My husband now knows the drill ! He'll be like " ohh .. Look at that ... The lady has a Dooney , did you take a picture ?" [emoji28] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hard to see but that navy is there !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> Lol I got a Claremont bag too yesterday ! Check it out ! While we were eating dinner
> 
> My husband now knows the drill ! He'll be like " ohh .. Look at that ... The lady has a Dooney , did you take a picture ?" [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073074
> 
> 
> Hard to see but that navy is there !



  It's funny how our husbands tease us but they don't realize how good they're getting at pointing out Dooney bags!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I was with my oldest granddaughter this morning at Fashion Show Mall. We were in the handbag section at Nordstrom when I looked up and saw this woman.  Before I could get a good pic she took off so I took the best pic I could get. A few minutes later my granddaughter and I were sitting in front of Nordstrom and she came walking out.  My granddaughter saw my face and said, "Grammy, please don't chase her!"  I told her I wasn't because we were sitting and I didn't think we could keep up with her.  But then she stopped because her husband was sitting there waiting for her.  So I grabbed our stuff and followed her!  They were walking fast but fortunately her husband stopped at a Sunglass Hut kiosk.  I promised my granddaughter one pic and I'd be done for the day. We went to Nordstrom to kill time because the woman at Aunt Annie's said it was going to be 10 minutes before pretzel bites were ready. After we took the pic we went back and the pretzel bites were ready.  My granddaughter said, "I guess it did take ten minutes to look at handbags and stalk a lady!"





Vicmarie said:


> Lol I got a Claremont bag too yesterday ! Check it out ! While we were eating dinner
> 
> My husband now knows the drill ! He'll be like " ohh .. Look at that ... The lady has a Dooney , did you take a picture ?" [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073074
> 
> 
> Hard to see but that navy is there !



Great job ladies!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I just fan girl squee'd at a random stranger while at work because she was carrying a chesnut ostrich shopper of some sort.  I also made a giant *** of myself in doing so.  Sigh.


----------



## Vicmarie

I.cant.stop.taking.pictures!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077351
> 
> 
> I.cant.stop.taking.pictures!




Lol... Nice one V!!! Don't stop, it's bad for your health. Lol.


----------



## joce01

I was waiting in the checkout line at Target and I saw her. Such a pretty color too. Her daughter had the same one in like a green color as well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3077664
> 
> 
> I was waiting in the checkout line at Target and I saw her. Such a pretty color too. Her daughter had the same one in like a green color as well.




Nice shot!!! It's looks great on her.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Cate!
> 
> Great shot! (And thanks for the reminder - I have to get to Costco soon!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LID!
> 
> I know how you feel! But I'm more afraid of opening this thread and seeing my "Butt Shot"!




Rotflmao!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I was with my oldest granddaughter this morning at Fashion Show Mall. We were in the handbag section at Nordstrom when I looked up and saw this woman.  Before I could get a good pic she took off so I took the best pic I could get. A few minutes later my granddaughter and I were sitting in front of Nordstrom and she came walking out.  My granddaughter saw my face and said, "Grammy, please don't chase her!"  I told her I wasn't because we were sitting and I didn't think we could keep up with her.  But then she stopped because her husband was sitting there waiting for her.  So I grabbed our stuff and followed her!  They were walking fast but fortunately her husband stopped at a Sunglass Hut kiosk.  I promised my granddaughter one pic and I'd be done for the day. We went to Nordstrom to kill time because the woman at Aunt Annie's said it was going to be 10 minutes before pretzel bites were ready. After we took the pic we went back and the pretzel bites were ready.  My granddaughter said, "I guess it did take ten minutes to look at handbags and stalk a lady!"




Your granddaughter is a hoot! Lol! That bag looks great on her. Wow! Good job stalking!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3077664
> 
> 
> I was waiting in the checkout line at Target and I saw her. Such a pretty color too. Her daughter had the same one in like a green color as well.




Beautiful shot and beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077351
> 
> 
> I.cant.stop.taking.pictures!







Vicmarie said:


> Lol I got a Claremont bag too yesterday ! Check it out ! While we were eating dinner
> 
> My husband now knows the drill ! He'll be like " ohh .. Look at that ... The lady has a Dooney , did you take a picture ?" [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073074
> 
> 
> Hard to see but that navy is there !




You are on a roll Vickie! That's awesome.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I just fan girl squee'd at a random stranger while at work because she was carrying a chesnut ostrich shopper of some sort.  I also made a giant *** of myself in doing so.  Sigh.




Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

Here's one I snapped at a local music fest.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here's one I snapped at a local music fest.
> 
> View attachment 3077812




Nice zoom work TB!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice zoom work TB!!! [emoji2]




I sure did zoom in on that! Thanks Pcan!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3077351
> 
> 
> I.cant.stop.taking.pictures!



 I'm the same way!  Great shot!



joce01 said:


> View attachment 3077664
> 
> 
> I was waiting in the checkout line at Target and I saw her. Such a pretty color too. Her daughter had the same one in like a green color as well.



Great shot! I love when I see mother/daughter Dooney bags, or just friends carrying Dooney bags. After I hooked my BFF on the Dooney outlet we carried Dooney bags a lot of times we were together.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Your granddaughter is a hoot! Lol! That bag looks great on her. Wow! Good job stalking!



 Thanks TB! 



Twoboyz said:


> Here's one I snapped at a local music fest.
> 
> View attachment 3077812



Great shot! I hope you enjoyed the music as well!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

This was on the news for my area. They were interviewing her. Not about the bag, of course. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> This was on the news for my area. They were interviewing her. Not about the bag, of course. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3078627



Just looking at the picture you would think the story was about the bag.  It looks like they were focusing on it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Just looking at the picture you would think the story was about the bag.  It looks like they were focusing on it!




Lol. I know right?


----------



## Nebo

I love spotting Dooneys on TV! New  TV series take on a cult movie, Scream. Claremont woven Dover. It looks like the color is t moro with dark brown trim.. Or black on black. But, Im pulling more for t moro. Thing is.. I havent seen a t moro one anywhere or black on black. Just an east west one, but not Dover.


----------



## Nebo

One of Panera workers. A young girl. Sporting letter carrier.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> One of Panera workers. A young girl. Sporting letter carrier.




Love it, love it!!!


----------



## MaryBel

I found a Dooney on a TV add last night. I just found it in you tube. Check the Dooney at the end.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxILq2MxLZQ


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I found a Dooney on a TV add last night. I just found it in you tube. Check the Dooney at the end.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxILq2MxLZQ




This is the best sighting ever MB!!! I love it!!!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is the best sighting ever MB!!! I love it!!!


 
It is, right!
My DH was probably thinking I've completely lost my mind when the thing I was focusing on was the Dooney. I was like 'Look, she has a Dooney' He just looked at me and didn't say a word.


----------



## Nebo

Great catch! Grandma rocks, lol!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Great catch! Grandma rocks, lol!


 
Yeah, stylish grandma!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I found a Dooney on a TV add last night. I just found it in you tube. Check the Dooney at the end.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxILq2MxLZQ



This is the best.....especially since I  carrying that very bag this minute!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I found a Dooney on a TV add last night. I just found it in you tube. Check the Dooney at the end.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxILq2MxLZQ





MaryBel said:


> It is, right!
> My DH was probably thinking I've completely lost my mind when the thing I was focusing on was the Dooney. I was like 'Look, she has a Dooney' He just looked at me and didn't say a word.



 I couldn't remember what the commercial was about even though I watched it twice. All I was waiting for was the end!

The zip zip satchel has been my new favorite ever since I received the croco zip zip!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> I love spotting Dooneys on TV! New  TV series take on a cult movie, Scream. Claremont woven Dover. It looks like the color is t moro with dark brown trim.. Or black on black. But, Im pulling more for t moro. Thing is.. I havent seen a t moro one anywhere or black on black. Just an east west one, but not Dover.



Great catch!
The best part of having a DVR feature is to be able to pause and rewind shows when I spot a handbag!  I wish I saw more Dooney bags!



Nebo said:


> One of Panera workers. A young girl. Sporting letter carrier.



Another great shot!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> I found a Dooney on a TV add last night. I just found it in you tube. Check the Dooney at the end.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxILq2MxLZQ


A+ for that one!!


----------



## JennyErin

MaryBel said:


> I found a Dooney on a TV add last night. I just found it in you tube. Check the Dooney at the end.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxILq2MxLZQ


 


Awesome sighting!!


----------



## JennyErin

RuedeNesle said:


> I couldn't remember what the commercial was about even though I watched it twice. All I was waiting for was the end!
> 
> *The zip zip satchel has been my new favorite ever since I received the croco zip zip*!


 
Totally with you on that one! I got mine in sky two weeks ago, when I have to change out of her for a day I get sad haha, she is such an awesome bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JennyErin said:


> Totally with you on that one! I got mine in sky two weeks ago, when I have to change out of her for a day I get sad haha, she is such an awesome bag!!



 I know that feeling of separation anxiety! And your sky zip zip is beautiful!


----------



## JennyErin

RuedeNesle said:


> I know that feeling of separation anxiety! And your sky zip zip is beautiful!



Haha totally!!! Thank you


----------



## Vicmarie

ready for a night out on the town with her Dooney


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3085216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for a night out on the town with her Dooney




Love it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3085216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for a night out on the town with her Dooney



Great shot!


----------



## Nebo

I was visiting Houston this weekend, caught some bags, and some once back home. Here they are.


----------



## Nebo

Im guessing a vintage AWL.


----------



## Nebo

Small Lexi in gray I think.


----------



## Nebo

This is my DH cousin bag. A canvas Dooney. Looks almost like an editors tote. Color was more salmon then orange.


----------



## Nebo

Cousins mom, my DH old auntie wanted in on the picture game and contributed this LV beauty! Black leather and gold hardware. She said it was around 2500$ , a gift from her late husband.  I didnt have the heart to explain to the old lady I just needed a pic of Dooney


----------



## Nebo

Large lexi. Her daughter had this beautiful pecan Brahmin I ve never seen before. She didnt know the model name, and I forgot to ask for a pic.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Large lexi. Her daughter had this beautiful pecan Brahmin I ve never seen before. She didnt know the model name, and I forgot to ask for a pic.



Hi Nebo!

All your pics are making me feel like a slacker! I really do look for Dooney sighting everywhere I go, even at the risk of making my family walk away from me! 

I love all your pictures!


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Nebo!
> 
> All your pics are making me feel like a slacker! I really do look for Dooney sighting everywhere I go, even at the risk of making my family walk away from me!
> 
> I love all your pictures!


Hehe, thank you.

I saw a couple of Dooneys today at Dillard's, but I couldnt take spy pictures and I didnt feel like talking to people and asking them to pose their bag. Ill do that for a rare Dooney lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Hehe, thank you.
> 
> I saw a couple of Dooneys today at Dillard's, but I couldnt take spy pictures and I didnt feel like talking to people and asking them to pose their bag. Ill do that for a rare Dooney lol.



When I was drinking my cappuccino at the Grand Canal Shops today I saw a woman going up the escalator with a small white theme satchel (It could have been Disney but it was hard to see from a distance).  As I watched her go up the escalator I debated if I was going to chase behind her. I decided she'd be "the one that got away".   I was hoping to see another one but I didn't.


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> When I was drinking my cappuccino at the Grand Canal Shops today I saw a woman going up the escalator with a small white theme satchel (It could have been Disney but it was hard to see from a distance).  As I watched her go up the escalator I debated if I was going to chase behind her. I decided she'd be "the one that got away".   I was hoping to see another one but I didn't.



Hahaha,now every time I miss a Dooney on the wild,I ll think to my self aaand...cue music..the one that got away.


----------



## Vicmarie

Went to happy hour with a couple of friends yesterday and my friend had this bag with her ! Couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a shot !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  that satchel is one of my favorite Dooney styles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3104580
> 
> 
> Went to happy hour with a couple of friends yesterday and my friend had this bag with her ! Couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a shot !




I actually tried on that satchel in Caramel the other day. I really like it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3104580
> 
> 
> Went to happy hour with a couple of friends yesterday and my friend had this bag with her ! Couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a shot !




Your friend has good taste. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted yesterday afternoon on Union St, San Francisco.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted yesterday afternoon on Union St, San Francisco.




Nice catch!! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice catch!! [emoji7]



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted yesterday afternoon on Union St, San Francisco.


    It took me a minute...I was looking for a bag on the guy.  LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> It took me a minute...I was looking for a bag on the guy.  LOL



  I almost got a picture like that in Vegas, but I saw them too late.  A man was carrying his SO's Dooney classic satchel, digging through it for something.  By the time I got my phone out my bag they were lost in the crowd.


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> I almost got a picture like that in Vegas, but I saw them too late.  A man was carrying his SO's Dooney classic satchel, digging through it for something.  By the time I got my phone out my bag they were lost in the crowd.



My husband will hold my bag while I'm in a dressing room or restroom and he kind of enjoys it.  He will even ask anyone nearby if they like his bag and joke around with them....LOL!


----------



## westvillage

I saw this little bag walk past me in the cafe and I spotted the look of Dooney croco right away so I grabbed a pic. Couldn't get close enough to the logo to be really sure though. It's a duck but those words don't look right. There ARE imposters walking the streets of NYC.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> My husband will hold my bag while I'm in a dressing room or restroom and he kind of enjoys it.  He will even ask anyone nearby if they like his bag and joke around with them....LOL!



Hi Cate!

That's too funny!  I would love to catch a Dooney sighting like that! 

My husband carried my crimson Dillen satchel for me once.  We were walking up lots of hills in San Francisco and my bag was slowing me down. (Didn't expect to walk so much or I would have dumped some of the junk out first.)  When he was carrying my bag a man walked up to him as said "Blue is more your color"!   Now I can't pay him to carry my bag!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Cate!
> 
> That's too funny!  I would love to catch a Dooney sighting like that!
> 
> My husband carried my crimson Dillen satchel for me once.  We were walking up lots of hills in San Francisco and my bag was slowing me down. (Didn't expect to walk so much or I would have dumped some of the junk out first.)  When he was carrying my bag a man walked up to him as said "Blue is more your color"!   Now I can't pay him to carry my bag!



That's funny!  Someone will most always notice when our guys are holding our bags!


----------



## RozEnix

CatePNW said:


> That's funny!  Someone will most always notice when our guys are holding our bags!


My hubby would never carry my bag. Then again, I wouldn't trust him.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Not my best work.  Spotted at Peet's Coffee this morning.  A women was using her Dooney to hold her friend's seat.  I would have tried to get a better picture but I forgot to mute the phone the first time and it attracted attention. :shame:  By the time I ordered my cappuccino and muted my phone her friend showed up she moved her bag to the floor.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Not my best work.  Spotted at Peet's Coffee this morning.  A women was using her Dooney to hold her friend's seat.  I would have tried to get a better picture but I forgot to mute the phone the first time and it attracted attention. :shame:  By the time I ordered my cappuccino and muted my phone her friend showed up she moved her bag to the floor.




(Cringing)...it's in the floor! [emoji53] nice catch RN!


----------



## Twoboyz

westvillage said:


> I saw this little bag walk past me in the cafe and I spotted the look of Dooney croco right away so I grabbed a pic. Couldn't get close enough to the logo to be really sure though. It's a duck but those words don't look right. There ARE imposters walking the streets of NYC.




Nice catch! That bag doesn't look very familiar.


----------



## Twoboyz

The husband/bag stories are cracking me up. The few times I asked my husband to hold my bag...and I do mean FEW...he looks so awkward with it, it's hilarious. Everyone knows to be careful with it, especially my sons. They have learned to respect the Dooney. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> (Cringing)...it's in the floor! [emoji53] nice catch RN!



Hi TB! 

I know! I thought she was going to put it in her chair.  Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> The husband/bag stories are cracking me up. The few times I asked my husband to hold my bag...and I do mean FEW...he looks so awkward with it, it's hilarious*. Everyone knows to be careful with it, especially my sons. They have learned to respect the Dooney. *[emoji16]




  That's the way it is with my grandchildren. When I ask one of them to bring me my bag, their first reaction is shock.  Then, they carry it very slowly by both handles, and my youngest granddaughter will tell me before she picks it up that she's going to carry it with both handles.


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Not my best work.  Spotted at Peet's Coffee this morning.  A women was using her Dooney to hold her friend's seat.  I would have tried to get a better picture but I forgot to mute the phone the first time and it attracted attention. :shame:  By the time I ordered my cappuccino and muted my phone her friend showed up she moved her bag to the floor.



Nice catch!  I know what you mean about muting the sound.  I keep my phone setting LOUD so I can hear alerts when it's in my bag.  I'd be so embarrassed if I was aiming at someone and the click sound went off...LOL!  I often forget to unmute my phone after trying for spy pics.  Then I find a bunch of missed alerts and texts, etc.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Nice catch!  I know what you mean about muting the sound.  I keep my phone setting LOUD so I can hear alerts when it's in my bag.  I'd be so embarrassed if I was aiming at someone and the click sound went off...LOL!  I often forget to unmute my phone after trying for spy pics.  Then I find a bunch of missed alerts and texts, etc.



Hi Cate! 

Thanks!

 I have loud settings too and when the camera clicks you know it!  I'm usually good at remembering to mute the phone (and make sure the Auto flash is off!), but not so good at remembering to unmute the phone!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I thought she was going to put it in her chair.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it is with my grandchildren. When I ask one of them to bring me my bag, their first reaction is shock.  Then, they carry it very slowly by both handles, and my youngest granddaughter will tell me before she picks it up that she's going to carry it with both handles.




[emoji23] cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> That's the way it is with my grandchildren. When I ask one of them to bring me my bag, their first reaction is shock.  Then, they carry it very slowly by both handles, and my youngest granddaughter will tell me before she picks it up that she's going to carry it with both handles.



  Just think, your granddaughter may be carrying some of your Dooneys in a few years.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Just think, your granddaughter may be carrying some of your Dooneys in a few years.




  I know she will!  The few times she's with me at Macy's or the Dooney outlet, she purse poses more than I do!  And sometimes she'll ask me to take a picture of her with a bag she really likes!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I know she will!  The few times she's with me at Macy's or the Dooney outlet, she purse poses more than I do!  And sometimes she'll ask me to take a picture of her with a bag she really likes!




Cute! So you'll be hiding your bags from your sister and your granddaughter!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Cute! So you'll be hiding your bags from your sister and your granddaughter!



 My bags are not safe from any of the females in my family!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> My bags are not safe from any of the females in my family!




There are times I'm so happy to be surrounded by males. [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> There are times I'm so happy to be surrounded by males. [emoji3]



I heard that!


----------



## joce01

I didn't get a picture because I was trying to pick up some papers I dropped on the floor, and with my Dooney on my shoulder, someone was leaving and said, "oh my GOSH, I need that bag. That is going to be my next bag." She was referring to my bag, and I said I loved hers, which was a Dillen Domed Buckle Satchel. I can't recall what color but it was super nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I didn't get a picture because I was trying to pick up some papers I dropped on the floor, and with my Dooney on my shoulder, someone was leaving and said, "oh my GOSH, I need that bag. That is going to be my next bag." She was referring to my bag, and I said I loved hers, which was a Dillen Domed Buckle Satchel. I can't recall what color but it was super nice.




It's always fun to run into a fellow Dooneynista! Great story. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> I didn't get a picture because I was trying to pick up some papers I dropped on the floor, and with my Dooney on my shoulder, someone was leaving and said, "oh my GOSH, I need that bag. That is going to be my next bag." She was referring to my bag, and I said I loved hers, which was a Dillen Domed Buckle Satchel. I can't recall what color but it was super nice.



Hi J!

Great story! 

I love when women compliment me on the bag I'm carrying, but I especially love it when the compliment is from a Dooneynista!  They usually say, "I love your Dooney!", instead of just "I love your bag!"  I always say "I love your Dooney" when I have a chance to compliment someone carrying a Dooney bag.  And it usually engages them in conversation because they know I recognize the brand.


----------



## lovethatduck

Went to supermarket very early morning  for  H2O , and caught sight of two Dooneys. One (a small Lexington shopper) was on the way out the door, the other (a black pebble leather vintage backpack) browsing the checkout mag rack.  Sadly, my Dooney sightings are so rare (and fleeting on this occasion),  no chance to snap a picture.

However ... I did spy what suspiciously looked like a rare, limited edition Dooney Disney bag on a shopping jaunt midweek. Mind you, this duck was mostly blocked from plain view, esconced prettily on a chair beside her lady keeper. The image is as close as I could stealthily slink close without alarming both duck and lady keeper. I give you, the elusive Disney Sketch bag by Dooney.


----------



## gatorgirl07

lovethatduck said:


> Went to supermarket very early morning  for  H2O , and caught sight of two Dooneys. One (a small Lexington shopper) was on the way out the door, the other (a black pebble leather vintage backpack) browsing the checkout mag rack.  Sadly, my Dooney sightings are so rare (and fleeting on this occasion),  no chance to snap a picture.
> 
> However ... I did spy what suspiciously looked like a rare, limited edition Dooney Disney bag on a shopping jaunt midweek. Mind you, this duck was mostly blocked from plain view, esconced prettily on a chair beside her lady keeper. The image is as close as I could stealthily slink close without alarming both duck and lady keeper. I give you, the elusive Disney Sketch bag by Dooney.



Love that Disney bag!  I have the matching pouchett


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted a Chevron Olivia at the market today ... Well my daughter spotted this one. [emoji2]


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Went to supermarket very early morning  for  H2O , and caught sight of two Dooneys. One (a small Lexington shopper) was on the way out the door, the other (a black pebble leather vintage backpack) browsing the checkout mag rack.  Sadly, my Dooney sightings are so rare (and fleeting on this occasion),  no chance to snap a picture.
> 
> However ... I did spy what suspiciously looked like a rare, limited edition Dooney Disney bag on a shopping jaunt midweek. Mind you, this duck was mostly blocked from plain view, esconced prettily on a chair beside her lady keeper. The image is as close as I could stealthily slink close without alarming both duck and lady keeper. I give you, the elusive Disney Sketch bag by Dooney.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a Chevron Olivia at the market today ... Well my daughter spotted this one. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114935



Great shots!

My goal is to get at least one sighting this week.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Went to supermarket very early morning  for  H2O , and caught sight of two Dooneys. One (a small Lexington shopper) was on the way out the door, the other (a black pebble leather vintage backpack) browsing the checkout mag rack.  Sadly, my Dooney sightings are so rare (and fleeting on this occasion),  no chance to snap a picture.
> 
> However ... I did spy what suspiciously looked like a rare, limited edition Dooney Disney bag on a shopping jaunt midweek. Mind you, this duck was mostly blocked from plain view, esconced prettily on a chair beside her lady keeper. The image is as close as I could stealthily slink close without alarming both duck and lady keeper. I give you, the elusive Disney Sketch bag by Dooney.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a Chevron Olivia at the market today ... Well my daughter spotted this one. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114935



Great spottings!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

A Co-worker pulled this out of her closet because I've been Dooney weird these days!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> A Co-worker pulled this out of her closet because I've been Dooney weird these days!




Soooo classic Dooney! Love it!


----------



## onyyxgirl

I want an Olivia!  That chevron in blue is really cute too.

That satchel is so classic.  I love the luggage tag it has as well.

I spotted a Dooney on the Metra tonight on the way home from the office.  As soon as I can figure out how to post a pic, I will add it here.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> A Co-worker pulled this out of her closet because I've been Dooney weird these days!




Haha! I love the way you put that. Very cute bag!


----------



## msmiscl

BlazenHsss said:


> A Co-worker pulled this out of her closet because I've been Dooney weird these days!



I love this bag!!!! It's one of the first few bags I got from Dooney. I loved it so much that I have 5 of the exact same style (that's when I realize my love for Dooney is beyond the point of no return)


----------



## lovethatduck

White patent drawstring Costco shopping with hubby (someone else's, just to clarify):giggles:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> White patent drawstring Costco shopping with hubby (someone else's, just to clarify):giggles:




Nice catch! I love Costco


----------



## PcanTannedBty

At the mall... Gretta Satchel


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the mall... Gretta Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3121103



I love this picture!  Great sighting!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> White patent drawstring Costco shopping with hubby (someone else's, just to clarify):giggles:



Great catch LTD!

I was at Costco last Thursday and had my phone out ready to get shot of a Dooney sighting.  As busy as it was, and as long as I was in there (which includes sitting in the food court) I didn't see one Dooney.

Btw, when we were in Vegas I went to the Costco in Henderson.  I got there 15 minutes after it opened and it was busy.  But I'm sure that's because people wanted to get out before it got too hot!


----------



## gatorgirl07

At the craft show In town.  A Cabriolet of some flavor


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the craft show In town.  A Cabriolet of some flavor


Fun day and beautiful scenery!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> Fun day and beautiful scenery!



Yes, it was.  Lots of beautiful things.  And surprisingly, lots of gators stuff I had to take home


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the craft show In town.  A Cabriolet of some flavor



Great sighting!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Yes, it was.  Lots of beautiful things.  And surprisingly, lots of gators stuff I had to take home



It really does look like a fun day! 

Congrats on your gators haul!


----------



## oldbaglover

I sat in church yesterday with my nylon light green small Dooney hobo.  A woman sat down beside me with a  black and white chevron tote.


----------



## Vicmarie

I see quite a few dooneys where I'm from .. But it's rare when I spot a florentine ! This one was in the color marine . I almost wanted to go up to her and give her a huge hug lol . Really risked myself for this one Haha .. I'm crazy .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134464
> 
> 
> I see quite a few dooneys where I'm from .. But it's rare when I spot a florentine ! This one was in the color marine . I almost wanted to go up to her and give her a huge hug lol . Really risked myself for this one Haha .. I'm crazy .



Great shot, looks right at home on her...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the mall... Gretta Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3121103



..the poor husband looks bored...what's that spearmint  looking one in the corner...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134464
> 
> 
> I see quite a few dooneys where I'm from .. But it's rare when I spot a florentine ! This one was in the color marine . I almost wanted to go up to her and give her a huge hug lol . Really risked myself for this one Haha .. I'm crazy .




Love it! Is that the reg or small? Looks great on her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3134464
> 
> 
> I see quite a few dooneys where I'm from .. But it's rare when I spot a florentine ! This one was in the color marine .* I almost wanted to go up to her and give her a huge hug lol . Really risked myself for this one Haha .. I'm crazy .*



 Be careful, this Spy job doesn't come with a Health Plan!   You did a great job with this one!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Be careful, this Spy job doesn't come with a Health Plan!   You did a great job with this one!




Rotflmao!  Nice work girls!


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol ! Can't help myself Sometimes !


----------



## westvillage

Navy logo lock on a NYC street at dusk. Walking and low light make it all a bit blurry. She was a study in blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

westvillage said:


> Navy logo lock on a NYC street at dusk. Walking and low light make it all a bit blurry. She was a study in blue.




Great photo! I was watching a presentation of the logo lock last night and was thinking if I were to get another one it might have to be the navy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I was at a funeral and we were graveside. What do I see in front of me? A woman with the Lilliana TSV in black. I wanted to just tap her on the shoulder and say, "I love your bag. I have it in the TMoro", but I didn't think it was appropriate. It looked like it had softened up a little bit with the front panel slouching In a little bit. It looked great on her. Of course...I left my phone in the car so I couldn't take a picture. Of all times.... (Sigh).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I was at a funeral and we were graveside. What do I see in front of me? A woman with the Lilliana TSV in black. I wanted to just tap her on the shoulder and say, "I love your bag. I have it in the TMoro", but I didn't think it was appropriate. It looked like it had softened up a little bit with the front panel slouching In a little bit. It looked great on her. Of course...I left my phone in the car so I couldn't take a picture. Of all times.... (Sigh).




Oh that's awesome TB! Though thousands were sold, That's one bag I didn't think anyone would ever run into. Isn't that weird? That would have been an awesome photo.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh that's awesome TB! Though thousands were sold, That's one bag I didn't think anyone would ever run into. Isn't that weird? That would have been an awesome photo.




I know... I stood there kicking myself and all I could think was this would have been the perfect photo to show you guys! I parked too far away or else I would have made a mad dash to the car. What was cool is I thought, this has to be a fellow Dooneynista. I always think that when I see someone with a TSV.  [emoji4]


----------



## vanhornink

No picture but in Target earlier today I saw a Florentine tote, looked like a east to west tote. Then while checking out I saw a lady going out the door with a Disney one, the hobo with the beach scene, so cute. I get excited when I see other ladies with Dooney's.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Van*:  I love seeing other ladies carrying Dooney handbags also.  It's a rare thing and that makes it fun.  If they were all over,  it wouldn't be as nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> No picture but in Target earlier today I saw a Florentine tote, looked like a east to west tote. Then while checking out I saw a lady going out the door with a Disney one, the hobo with the beach scene, so cute. I get excited when I see other ladies with Dooney's.




Wow two in the same place! Nice. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

No picture again, brocaise this woman was on the move!  At my sons hockey game someone was carrying a Gretta Satchel in brown TMoro. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Saw a Lexington shopper today while in line waiting to buy some bbq brisket from a food truck ! Couldn't resist !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3139955
> 
> Saw a Lexington shopper today while in line waiting to buy some bbq brisket from a food truck ! Couldn't resist !




You have the best sightings. I'm on the fence about the Lexington's. I try it on every single time I'm at the outlet and like how it feels (the larger size) but  something else always trumps it. Maybe one day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3139955
> 
> Saw a Lexington shopper today while in line waiting to buy some bbq brisket from a food truck ! Couldn't resist !




Great picture Vickie! Quick Draw McGraw! I need to take some lessons. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You have the best sightings. I'm on the fence about the Lexington's. I try it on every single time I'm at the outlet and like how it feels (the larger size) but  something else always trumps it. Maybe one day.




Pcan, I know what you mean. I have a sort of love/not love relationship with this one. Here is my issue. I love how it looks on, even better than the zip zip. It's a dream to carry, lightweight and comfortable. The problem is it's so slender that not a lot fits in it. I struggle with my things. I also don't reach for it a lot. Maybe because the one I have is lavender and it's not the easiest color to wear. Maybe I'd reach for it more if it was a more neutral color.  I'm drooling over the olive. I'll say, if you have a hard time fitting your things in the pebbled leather dome satchel, you might struggle with this one. Saying all this, I still love this bag!  (Sigh)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, I know what you mean. I have a sort of love/not love relationship with this one. Here is my issue. I love how it looks on, even better than the zip zip. It's a dream to carry, lightweight and comfortable. The problem is it's so slender that not a lot fits in it. I struggle with my things. I also don't reach for it a lot. Maybe because the one I have is lavender and it's not the easiest color to wear. Maybe I'd reach for it more if it was a more neutral color.  I'm drooling over the olive. I'll say, if you have a hard time fitting your things in the pebbled leather dome satchel, you might struggle with this one. Saying all this, I still love this bag!  (Sigh)




Yeah, I've struggled with this one too because it's so slender even the larger one. And I feel you in the Lavender color. It's beautiful but I just couldn't scrape up much to match it to. That's why I sent it back. I almost got it in Sage during Labor Day but the Olivia trumped it. The Olive would be gorgeous. I want another Bag in Olive but can't decide what. I'm hoping the Olivia or Chelsea hits the outlets in this color soon. Yeah, I do think the domed satchel is small, so you're right, I'll for sure think the Lexi is small.  

Lol... You gotta love what you hate.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I've struggled with this one too because it's so slender even the larger one. And I feel you in the Lavender color. It's beautiful but I just couldn't scrape up much to match it to. That's why I sent it back. I almost got it in Sage during Labor Day but the Olivia trumped it. The Olive would be gorgeous. I want another Bag in Olive but can't decide what. I'm hoping the Olivia or Chelsea hits the outlets in this color soon. Yeah, I do think the domed satchel is small, so you're right, I'll for sure think the Lexi is small.
> 
> Lol... You gotta love what you hate.




Olivia would be so cute  in sage.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have the small Lexington and of course many zip zips.   The small Lexington holds less than the zip zips.... because the Lexington is so narrow.  I supposed you could stack more items vertically,  but it becomes more difficult to get at the things inside. And because it's a structured bag,  when you load it up it doesn't really expand very much.  Also the top opening on the small Lexington is narrow.... not small.... but it's a narrow bag and the opening is narrow.  I also don't find the pockets on the front and back very useful.... they are so narrow and deep  I can't get things out easily.  


I use my small Lexington on days where I don't have to carry extra things... like a book or notebook.  It's a sturdy little bag.  But I find the zip zips more user friendly.


If you don't carry a lot then the small Lexington works well..... it has long enough straps to sit on the shoulder but small enough straps to be carried in the hand.  I don't have the larger Lexington,  I think the straps on it are longer and that wouldn't work for me.  And of course,  bigger = heavier.


----------



## seton

bus stop
TJM


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> bus stop
> TJM




Yes!! Great sightings S!! Love the look of the patent ZZ! She's styling. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> bus stop
> TJM




Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have the small Lexington and of course many zip zips.   The small Lexington holds less than the zip zips.... because the Lexington is so narrow.  I supposed you could stack more items vertically,  but it becomes more difficult to get at the things inside. And because it's a structured bag,  when you load it up it doesn't really expand very much.  Also the top opening on the small Lexington is narrow.... not small.... but it's a narrow bag and the opening is narrow.  I also don't find the pockets on the front and back very useful.... they are so narrow and deep  I can't get things out easily.
> 
> 
> I use my small Lexington on days where I don't have to carry extra things... like a book or notebook.  It's a sturdy little bag.  But I find the zip zips more user friendly.
> 
> 
> If you don't carry a lot then the small Lexington works well..... it has long enough straps to sit on the shoulder but small enough straps to be carried in the hand.  I don't have the larger Lexington,  I think the straps on it are longer and that wouldn't work for me.  And of course,  bigger = heavier.




Very well said LJ. I find stacking things on top makes it frustrating sometimes to get at things. Plus I find I tend to overstuff it and then it's got that funny pudgy bulge and wrinkle. My cute little structured Lexington is starting to lose her shape and looking a bit more casual.


----------



## vanhornink

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Van*:  I love seeing other ladies carrying Dooney handbags also.  It's a rare thing and that makes it fun.  If they were all over,  it wouldn't be as nice.



I agree, we want to see them but not all over the place and at every turn 



Twoboyz said:


> Wow two in the same place! Nice. [emoji4]



Yes, couldnt believe it


----------



## YankeeDooney

vanhornink said:


> I agree, we want to see them but not all over the place and at every turn



I agree as well. I see MK and signature Coach bags coming and going around my neck of the woods. While Dooney's are present, they are not as common as the others I mentioned.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> No picture again, brocaise this woman was on the move!  At my sons hockey game someone was carrying a Gretta Satchel in brown TMoro. [emoji4]


Same with me. I was at WalMart and the woman in front of me had the same bag you have in your avatar TwoBoyz, only in a solid light tan color. By the time I got my phone out, she was gone.


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree as well. I see MK and signature Coach bags coming and going around my neck of the woods. While Dooney's are present, they are not as common as the others I mentioned.


If I see one more MK logo canvas bag, I'm gonna scream.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I was walking around Goodwill today and found a couple of things and this woman gets in line behind me so without being a full creeper, I did sneak in some shots of her vintage Dooney. I had Coach (Patricia Legacy classic) with me but she made me come home and change into a vintage one myself.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Saw this in Belk today.  Had to "chase" her for 5 mins to get a shot.  I think she knew I was stalking her.......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Saw this in Belk today.  Had to "chase" her for 5 mins to get a shot.  I think she knew I was stalking her.......




Lol... Nice work!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Heh, the Dooney gang are epic creepers.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

We were at the fish market the other day getting clam chowder to eat in the car and hubby comes out and says the women ahead of him in line had a small Lexington shopper in some cranberry color.  He said he kept looking but began to feel funny, like someone would think he was going to grab her bag...no picture though..I just thought that was funny.


----------



## Suzwhat

hydrangeagirl said:


> We were at the fish market the other day getting clam chowder to eat in the car and hubby comes out and says the women ahead of him in line had a small Lexington shopper in some cranberry color.  He said he kept looking but began to feel funny, like someone would think he was going to grab her bag...no picture though..I just thought that was funny.




Your husband is a keeper.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

hydrangeagirl said:


> We were at the fish market the other day getting clam chowder to eat in the car and hubby comes out and says the women ahead of him in line had a small Lexington shopper in some cranberry color.  He said he kept looking but began to feel funny, like someone would think he was going to grab her bag...no picture though..I just thought that was funny.



*HG"  *you have trained your hubby well.... he knows the brand, the style and the color names!  Amazing work.... both of you!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> We were at the fish market the other day getting clam chowder to eat in the car and hubby comes out and says the women ahead of him in line had a small Lexington shopper in some cranberry color.  He said he kept looking but began to feel funny, like someone would think he was going to grab her bag...no picture though..I just thought that was funny.




That's so great! The day my hubby does something like this I will be on Mars! [emoji23] 



Suzwhat said:


> Your husband is a keeper.




I agree!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

:true:


----------



## oldbaglover

hydrangeagirl said:


> We were at the fish market the other day getting clam chowder to eat in the car and hubby comes out and says the women ahead of him in line had a small Lexington shopper in some cranberry color.  He said he kept looking but began to feel funny, like someone would think he was going to grab her bag...no picture though..I just thought that was funny.


my husband isnt interested in womens bags and wouldnt know a Dooney from a Fooney!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

oldbaglover said:


> my husband isnt interested in womens bags and wouldnt know a Dooney from a Fooney!


 

Well, it not exactly that he is interested in them, it's just that there are 2 chairs in the house no one can sit in because they are covered with bags!!  He's kind of learning by default, the two chairs get his attention!! Also he most always picks up the mail at the P.O because we don't have mail delivery at the house  and this constant stream of purse boxes gets his attention too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, it not exactly that he is interested in them, it's just that there are 2 chairs in the house no one can sit in because they are covered with bags!!  He's kind of learning by default, the two chairs get his attention!! Also he most always picks up the mail at the P.O because we don't have mail delivery at the house  and this constant stream of purse boxes gets his attention too!



   My hubby is used to the purse explosion here.  The only time I get the side-eye is when he sees me taking pics of them.


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> my husband isnt interested in womens bags and wouldnt know a Dooney from a Fooney!




[emoji23]



hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, it not exactly that he is interested in them, it's just that there are 2 chairs in the house no one can sit in because they are covered with bags!!  He's kind of learning by default, the two chairs get his attention!! Also he most always picks up the mail at the P.O because we don't have mail delivery at the house  and this constant stream of purse boxes gets his attention too!




[emoji23]



MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby is used to the purse explosion here.  The only time I get the side-eye is when he sees me taking pics of them.




That's actually pretty good. [emoji106] mine thinks I'm crazy too and he laughs at "mod shots"


----------



## oldbaglover

I was walking into the grocery store today pushing a shopping  cart and a woman got into a car with a white MLB Dooney hobo trimmed in tan leather.  I saw bags like it sold last summer and fall.


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> I was walking into the grocery store today pushing a shopping  cart and a woman got into a car with a white MLB Dooney hobo trimmed in tan leather.  I saw bags like it sold last summer and fall.




Nice catch! No pun intended [emoji3]


----------



## westvillage

This one spotted enjoying the fab jewelry at an antiques fair ...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

westvillage said:


> This one spotted enjoying the fab jewelry at an antiques fair ...




Love it... Great catch


----------



## westvillage

Thanks! Noticing all the Dooney's around me is my new favorite thing. It keeps me involved with my best pastime but is so easy on the wallet.  For a brand that only has four retail stores (I was really surprised when I learned this stat on another thread)  Dooney's are everywhere.


----------



## Twoboyz

westvillage said:


> This one spotted enjoying the fab jewelry at an antiques fair ...




Great color! Nice spotting!


----------



## YankeeDooney

westvillage said:


> Thanks! Noticing all the Dooney's around me is my new favorite thing. It keeps me involved with my best pastime but is so easy on the wallet.  For a brand that only has four retail stores (I was really surprised when I learned this stat on another thread)  Dooney's are everywhere.


WV, Dooney has cast a large distribution net. QVC has sold Dooney for years. You can also get them from many major department stores.....Macy's, Nordstroms, Dillard's, Lord & Taylor, Boscov's, Belk and so on. Of course, there's Dooney.com and ilovedooney.com. Plenty of places to get our Dooney fix.


----------



## oldbaglover

I was working out at the gym today and a woman walked through carrying a black ziptop AWL bag in black.


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> I was working out at the gym today and a woman walked through carrying a black ziptop AWL bag in black.




Nice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi! Just got off the bus on my way to the cafe I'm sitting at now. (Last day in San Francisco for the weekend.) Spotted a Navy/White Gretta tote on the Geary bus.

ETA: It could have been black. Looked navy at first.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi! Just got off the bus on my way to the cafe I'm sitting at now. (Last day in San Francisco for the weekend.) Spotted a Navy/White Gretta tote on the Geary bus.
> 
> ETA: It could have been black. Looked navy at first.




Nice sighting! Isn't it good to see out beauties in the wild?


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi! Just got off the bus on my way to the cafe I'm sitting at now. (Last day in San Francisco for the weekend.) Spotted a Navy/White Gretta tote on the Geary bus.
> 
> ETA: It could have been black. Looked navy at first.




Very nice! [emoji106]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice sighting! Isn't it good to see out beauties in the wild?





Twoboyz said:


> Very nice! [emoji106]



Hi PTB and TB! 

Thanks!  It is good to see our beauties! And I almost missed this one because I had to sit right next to her because the bus was crowded so I did the "no eye contact" thing.   Two stops before mine the lady next to me on my other side got off so I moved over.  That's when I looked over and saw her bag.  Then I was trying to take a picture, not get caught doing it, and not miss my stop! 

Have a great week!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB and TB!
> 
> Thanks!  It is good to see our beauties! And I almost missed this one because I had to sit right next to her because the bus was crowded so I did the "no eye contact" thing.   Two stops before mine the lady next to me on my other side got off so I moved over.  That's when I looked over and saw her bag.  Then I was trying to take a picture, not get caught doing it, and not miss my stop!
> 
> Have a great week!




Haha! The no eye contact thing! That cracks me up. [emoji23] sometimes you have to step back to see what's right in front of you...literally! [emoji4]
You have a great week too [emoji4]


----------



## neonbright

I was in Walmart in Louisiana for a family funeral and spotted this tote.


----------



## Twoboyz

neonbright said:


> I was in Walmart in Louisiana for a family funeral and spotted this tote.




Oh I love Lexi. One of my favorites. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## RuedeNesle

neonbright said:


> I was in Walmart in Louisiana for a family funeral and spotted this tote.



Nice shot!

My condolences to you and your family,


----------



## PcanTannedBty

neonbright said:


> I was in Walmart in Louisiana for a family funeral and spotted this tote.




That looks so cute on her! Nice spotting. My thoughts are with you and yours. [emoji7]


----------



## neonbright

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I love Lexi. One of my favorites. I'm sorry for your loss.





RuedeNesle said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> My condolences to you and your family,





PcanTannedBty said:


> That looks so cute on her! Nice spotting. My thoughts are with you and yours. [emoji7]



Thank you ladies.


----------



## joce01

I had to really get my creeper photo skills on because there was someone next to me on my left and I didn't want to get caught haha


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted this Disney Dooney while waiting for our table at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

You guys are great!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Two in Cracker Barrel in one day... Jackpot [emoji2]


----------



## Suzwhat

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3167667
> 
> 
> I had to really get my creeper photo skills on because there was someone next to me on my left and I didn't want to get caught haha







PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this Disney Dooney while waiting for our table at Cracker Barrel.
> View attachment 3168186







PcanTannedBty said:


> Two in Cracker Barrel in one day... Jackpot [emoji2]
> View attachment 3168268




Good creepin'.  LOL.   I [emoji173]&#65039; these shots and know how difficult they can be to get.


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3167667
> 
> 
> I had to really get my creeper photo skills on because there was someone next to me on my left and I didn't want to get caught haha



You get a medal for bravery for this shot, being in an enclosed small space! 

Great shot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this Disney Dooney while waiting for our table at Cracker Barrel.
> View attachment 3168186





PcanTannedBty said:


> Two in Cracker Barrel in one day... Jackpot [emoji2]
> View attachment 3168268




I love your pictures but I'm mostly thinking about Cracker Barrel's Uncle Herschel's breakfast platter! 

Great shots!


----------



## suzannep

Great pics and y'all are some daring women lol
Never been to a Cracker Barrell &#128539;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ruedenesle said:


> i love your pictures but i'm mostly thinking about cracker barrel's uncle herschel's breakfast platter!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots!




lmbo!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I got one at the ice rink yesterday! She looked so pretty all decked out in light gray.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I got one at the ice rink yesterday! She looked so pretty all decked out in light gray.
> 
> View attachment 3169073



Hi TB!

Great catch!  One day I'm going to be pulled together like that and that is when I hope someone snaps a pic of me for the Dooney Sightings thread.  Until then I'm hoping to dodge the "Purse-arazzi"!


----------



## westvillage

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3167667
> 
> 
> I had to really get my creeper photo skills on because there was someone next to me on my left and I didn't want to get caught haha



We all have our days and this bag really, really kicks up those clothes. It's beautiful!  Glad you creeped and stalked for us.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I got one at the ice rink yesterday! She looked so pretty all decked out in light gray.
> 
> View attachment 3169073




Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Great catch!  One day I'm going to be pulled together like that and that is when I hope someone snaps a pic of me for the Dooney Sightings thread.  Until then I'm hoping to dodge the "Purse-arazzi"!




Lol! Me too!  Thanks RN! 



Suzwhat said:


> Nice!




Thanks Suz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Look what I caught at Theresa Caputo Live tonight!  I didn't get a reading, but I got to sit across the aisle from a Dooney sister. I need this bag! The strap is a work of art.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> Look what I caught at Theresa Caputo Live tonight!  I didn't get a reading, but I got to sit across the aisle from a Dooney sister. I need this bag! The strap is a work of art.
> 
> View attachment 3169669




Awesome! The bag and getting to go to the show! She will be in my area next week and my mom and I really wanted to go but all the good tickets were sold out fast. I bet it was amazing!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Awesome! The bag and getting to go to the show! She will be in my area next week and my mom and I really wanted to go but all the good tickets were sold out fast. I bet it was amazing!




Thanks HH! It was amazing. Good seats really don't matter because she walks around to where the spirits take her. She even went up I to the balcony. There is a big screen on the stage where they project everything so you can see it all up close and personal. She is so great. Her personality is even better than it is on the show. She is so funny...and she doesn't spare the language let me tell you. Lol! She wore the most sparkly and high Cristian Louboutin's and she is such a pretty lady.  She even took the time to interact with some kids in the audience and even whipped a Nay nay with one of them! I really enjoyed it. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Look what I caught at Theresa Caputo Live tonight!  I didn't get a reading, but I got to sit across the aisle from a Dooney sister. I need this bag! The strap is a work of art.
> 
> View attachment 3169669



Great shot TB!

I'm glad you enjoyed the show! Its great when you see someone live and they exceed their television persona!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks HH! It was amazing. Good seats really don't matter because she walks around to where the spirits take her. She even went up I to the balcony. There is a big screen on the stage where they project everything so you can see it all up close and personal. She is so great. Her personality is even better than it is on the show. She is so funny...and she doesn't spare the language let me tell you. Lol! She wore the most sparkly and high Cristian Louboutin's and she is such a pretty lady.  She even took the time to interact with some kids in the audience and even whipped a Nay nay with one of them! I really enjoyed it. [emoji4]




It sounds like it was amazing! Some people either love her or hate her and I sure love her! I'm going to check on tickets again. I wasn't sure how that would work, and since I know she walks around and doesn't just stay in one place I think it would be an awesome experience! Thank you so much for telling me about it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Look what I caught at Theresa Caputo Live tonight!  I didn't get a reading, but I got to sit across the aisle from a Dooney sister. I need this bag! The strap is a work of art.
> 
> View attachment 3169669




Nice to! Such a fun bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Great shot TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed the show! Its great when you see someone live and they exceed their television persona!



Thanks RN! It was a great night. 



handbaghuntress said:


> It sounds like it was amazing! Some people either love her or hate her and I sure love her! I'm going to check on tickets again. I wasn't sure how that would work, and since I know she walks around and doesn't just stay in one place I think it would be an awesome experience! Thank you so much for telling me about it!



You're welcome H! Good luck. I hope you can get tickets. [emoji4]




PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice to! Such a fun bag.




Thanks! Her whole outfit was really cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! Her whole uptight was really cute.



Um, OK.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Um, OK.




Haha!!! Da$& autocorrect! Outfit [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

twoboyz said:


> haha!!! Da$& autocorrect! Outfit [emoji4]



lol


----------



## joce01

Hard to tell, but spotted a black Chelsea at my brother's Marine graduation.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Last night, on the TV show Scandal,  it looked like Olivia was carrying 2 Dooney bags,  a white Alto and a Barlow.  Of course,  hers might have been the designer originals.   I only caught a brief glimpse.  Checking out her outfits and handbags is one of the things I love about that show.


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3172410
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, but spotted a black Chelsea at my brother's Marine graduation.



I zoomed in and saw Chelsea!  It looks comfortable on her shoulder. I thought it would be more structured looking.  Good shot!

And Congrats to your brother!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3172410
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, but spotted a black Chelsea at my brother's Marine graduation.




Whoa, if it's the one I think it is, it's so smooshy! It softens nicely. Congrats to your brother and I appreciate his service.  [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night, on the TV show Scandal,  it looked like Olivia was carrying 2 Dooney bags,  a white Alto and a Barlow.  Of course,  hers might have been the designer originals.   I only caught a brief glimpse.  Checking out her outfits and handbags is one of the things I love about that show.




It's always cool to see Dooneys on tv or in the movies. I might need to check that out on Netflix.  Looking at handbags is my favorite thing to do when I'm out. DH and I went to a minor league hockey game last weekend and all I did was check out handbags. [emoji57]


----------



## joce01

Thanks ladies! I saw another one but it was maybe an amber or caramel color but she walked too fast.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> Thanks ladies! I saw another one but it was maybe an amber or caramel color but she walked too fast.




I think they might be on to the paparazzi! Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Y'all are going to have to invest in stealth drones, haha.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Y'all are going to have to invest in stealth drones, haha.




Rotflmao! My son was telling me about a Facebook group he is in where they post pictures of cool cars they see in the street. We are not the only ones who do it....[emoji16]
I told him about our thread and he laughed.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

When we go somewhere and I wait in the car while hubby does his thing, I ask him to park where I can see people and I wait and watch for purses!!  He's got it down pat  now and seeks out a place close to the door so I can see ladies coming and going.  Even he is on Dooney watch when he goes to the supermarket!!  Kind of funny what amuses some folks huh?


----------



## swags

I saw a red or cranberry zip zip satchel when voting today. I couldn't get a picture. : (


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> When we go somewhere and I wait in the car while hubby does his thing, I ask him to park where I can see people and I wait and watch for purses!!  He's got it down pat  now and seeks out a place close to the door so I can see ladies coming and going.  Even he is on Dooney watch when he goes to the supermarket!!  Kind of funny what amuses some folks huh?




[emoji23] I love this. This is so cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I saw a red or cranberry zip zip satchel when voting today. I couldn't get a picture. : (




Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

Mushroom Sophie right next to me at the hockey game.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Mushroom Sophie right next to me at the hockey game.
> 
> View attachment 3180604



Hi TB!  

Great shot!  And she put Sophie on top of her other bag and not on the floor. 

I'm assuming you're at your son's game.  Good luck to him and his team!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Twoboyz

And another one in the same place! Small Lexington in navy or marine!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!  And she put Sophie on top of her other bag and not on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you're at your son's game.  Good luck to him and his team!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!




Thanks RN! She was sitting next to me for so long until I noticed! And yes I almost cringed when I saw it going toward the floor. Thanks! We won!  More games later today. [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> And another one in the same place! Small Lexington in navy or marine!
> View attachment 3180642



I'm jealous!  I wish I could get shots of more than one Dooney in one place! I saw two Dooney bags while walking to Union Square and both times they eluded me before I could get my phone ready!  One was funny because we were standing at the light together so I knew I had her!  While I was taking my phone out my bag we got the Walk light.  But as soon as she crossed the street she walked right into the hotel on the corner!  The Doorman knew her and had the door open for her so I had no time for a shot. (Not without following her into the hotel! And since this job doesn't provide free legal counsel, I decided to keep walking! )

Congrats to your son's team!   Good luck with the other games!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> And since this job doesn't provide free legal counsel, I decided to keep walking!



Girl, you make me "LOL" almost every day.       :kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you make me "LOL" almost every day.       :kiss:



 :kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm jealous!  I wish I could get shots of more than one Dooney in one place! I saw two Dooney bags while walking to Union Square and both times they eluded me before I could get my phone ready!  One was funny because we were standing at the light together so I knew I had her!  While I was taking my phone out my bag we got the Walk light.  But as soon as she crossed the street she walked right into the hotel on the corner!  The Doorman knew her and had the door open for her so I had no time for a shot. (Not without following her into the hotel! And since this job doesn't provide free legal counsel, I decided to keep walking! )
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your son's team!   Good luck with the other games!




Thanks!!  Girl, you crack me up!! Lololol! Nice spotting though! No pictures needed. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Got a good one today guys !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks!!  Girl, you crack me up!! Lololol! *Nice spotting though! *No pictures needed. [emoji4]



  Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3181050
> 
> 
> Got a good one today guys !



Hi V!

This is perfect! It's like an ad for Dooney!

Great job!


----------



## joce01

Zoomed in all the way for this one, but saw her in Publix. I walked by and peered over to double check before I snapped lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3181300
> 
> 
> Zoomed in all the way for this one, but saw her in Publix. I walked by and peered over to double check before I snapped lol



Hi J!
Not only is this a great Dooney Sighting shot, but it's fun to look at the face of the man in the picture and try to figure out what he's thinking! I can't tell if they're together or he's  hoping she'll hurry up! 

Great shot!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3181300
> 
> 
> Zoomed in all the way for this one, but saw her in Publix. I walked by and peered over to double check before I snapped lol



Do I see a handbag strap in his carriage basket?  Maybe he's just getting something while _his _ wife goes elsewhere....


----------



## Vicmarie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi J!
> 
> Not only is this a great Dooney Sighting shot, but it's fun to look at the face of the man in the picture and try to figure out what he's thinking! I can't tell if they're together or he's  hoping she'll hurry up!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!




Hehe so funny


----------



## Vicmarie

I especially love catching me some florentine ! 
I imagine this one was domed buckle satchel In Marine


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3181616
> 
> 
> I especially love catching me some florentine !
> I imagine this one was domed buckle satchel In Marine



YAY!  Another great sighting and pic!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3181050
> 
> 
> Got a good one today guys !




Mmmm, my dream bag that u missed out on.


----------



## joce01

hydrangeagirl said:


> Do I see a handbag strap in his carriage basket?  Maybe he's just getting something while _his _ wife goes elsewhere....



I think that might be the child strap? But either way if it is what you said


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Mmmm, my dream bag that u missed out on.




Dream bag I missed out on


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3181050
> 
> 
> Got a good one today guys !







Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3181616
> 
> 
> I especially love catching me some florentine !
> I imagine this one was domed buckle satchel In Marine




These are awesome shots Vickie! These ladies know how to wear their bags! They look great.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3181300
> 
> 
> Zoomed in all the way for this one, but saw her in Publix. I walked by and peered over to double check before I snapped lol




Great sighting  J!  



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi J!
> 
> Not only is this a great Dooney Sighting shot, but it's fun to look at the face of the man in the picture and try to figure out what he's thinking! I can't tell if they're together or he's  hoping she'll hurry up!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!




[emoji23]


----------



## gatorgirl07

At walmart........


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> At walmart........



Hi GG!

Great catch!  I love the color of her bag.  And now I'm sitting here wishing I had a bag of Ruffles!


----------



## CatePNW

Saw this purple color small Lexington today at TJ Maxx.  By the time I got my phone out to snap a pic she had taken off.  I found her later but couldn't get a great shot.  Here it is:


----------



## Suzwhat

CatePNW said:


> Saw this purple color small Lexington today at TJ Maxx.  By the time I got my phone out to snap a pic she had taken off.  I found her later but couldn't get a great shot.  Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3192832




Good work!  [emoji162][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Saw this purple color small Lexington today at TJ Maxx.  By the time I got my phone out to snap a pic she had taken off.  I found her later but couldn't get a great shot.  Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3192832




TB... Are you sure this isn't you? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. She slightly resemble you a little. Haha... 
That's my biggest fear about snapping, I'm afraid id snap one of the pF ladies. [emoji15]


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Saw this purple color small Lexington today at TJ Maxx.  By the time I got my phone out to snap a pic she had taken off.  I found her later but couldn't get a great shot.  Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3192832



Way to chase down the suspect Cate!

Great job!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Are you sure this isn't you? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. She slightly resemble you a little. Haha...
> That's my biggest fear about snapping, I'm afraid id snap one of the pF ladies. [emoji15]


I would Love it if I someone got a pic of me "In the Wild" with my Dooney!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> I would Love it if I someone got a pic of me "In the Wild" with my Dooney!!


A selfie stick would work.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> A selfie stick would work.


True! But it's not the same as being "caught!"  My hubs does "catch" me in a pic when where out once in awhile, but I don't think he's ever focusing on my purse!
Exhibit #1...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP*:  if I looked like you do in that shot,  then I'd be delighted to have my pic taken.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> True! But it's not the same as being "caught!"  My hubs does "catch" me in a pic when where out once in awhile, but I don't think he's ever focusing on my purse!
> Exhibit #1...





lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP*:  if I looked like you do in that shot,  then I'd be delighted to have my pic taken.



Happy Friday TMP and LJ!

TMP, I have to agree with LJ, If I looked like you in that shot, I'd own a selfie stick for sure!  Tell you hubs thanks for taking pics of what he likes because we also get to see what we like! (Your Dooney bag, just so there's no misunderstanding. )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP*:  if I looked like you do in that shot,  then I'd be delighted to have my pic taken.


Thank you! You are too sweet!


RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TMP and LJ!
> 
> TMP, I have to agree with LJ, If I looked like you in that shot, I'd own a selfie stick for sure!  Tell you hubs thanks for taking pics of what he likes because we also get to see what we like! (Your Dooney bag, just so there's no misunderstanding. )



 Happy Friday to you RN! Thank you , you made my weekend! No worries, no misunderstanding ! :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At walmart........




Oohhh that gorgeous mint...or Aqua! Lol RN with the Ruffles. Now I want some chips... 
Nice shot GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Saw this purple color small Lexington today at TJ Maxx.  By the time I got my phone out to snap a pic she had taken off.  I found her later but couldn't get a great shot.  Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3192832




Nice Cate! She's a purple girl! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Are you sure this isn't you? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. She slightly resemble you a little. Haha...
> That's my biggest fear about snapping, I'm afraid id snap one of the pF ladies. [emoji15]




Rotflmao! She has my bag! Me too, I'm worried I might get called out on here for posting a picture of someone.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> True! But it's not the same as being "caught!"  My hubs does "catch" me in a pic when where out once in awhile, but I don't think he's ever focusing on my purse!
> 
> Exhibit #1...




Lol! Great shot!


----------



## CatePNW

We went to the mall last night and I told hubby to keep his phone ready for "in the wild" shots while I shop.  Well he did pretty good and found a few on his own.  I didn't even see this lady in Bath & Body Works, but he got a great shot of her Lexington.  Looks like a large one to me.




I was also a victim of being photographed without my knowledge.  I was scouring the Michael Kors clearance table at Macy's and hubby got a shot of my Rebecca Minkoff Fiona bag.  I had no idea he took the picture until I opened my email with his handiwork....LOL!  (Sorry, the pics see almost real life size! I didn't resize small enough.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> We went to the mall last night and I told hubby to keep his phone ready for "in the wild" shots while I shop.  Well he did pretty good and found a few on his own.  I didn't even see this lady in Bath & Body Works, but he got a great shot of her Lexington.  Looks like a large one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3195644
> 
> 
> I was also a victim of being photographed without my knowledge.  I was scouring the Michael Kors clearance table at Macy's and hubby got a shot of my Rebecca Minkoff Fiona bag.  I had no idea he took the picture until I opened my email with his handiwork....LOL!  (Sorry, the pics see almost real life size! I didn't resize small enough.)
> 
> View attachment 3195648




Hubby did a great job!!! The bag looks great on her. Love the large Lexi. Love your bag... We need to hire your hubby for the sightings king.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hubby did a great job!!! The bag looks great on her. Love the large Lexi. Love your bag... We need to hire your hubby for the sightings king.


+1! Good job hubs !


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> We went to the mall last night and I told hubby to keep his phone ready for "in the wild" shots while I shop.  Well he did pretty good and found a few on his own.  I didn't even see this lady in Bath & Body Works, but he got a great shot of her Lexington.  Looks like a large one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3195644
> 
> 
> I was also a victim of being photographed without my knowledge.  I was scouring the Michael Kors clearance table at Macy's and hubby got a shot of my Rebecca Minkoff Fiona bag.  I had no idea he took the picture until I opened my email with his handiwork....LOL!  (Sorry, the pics see almost real life size! I didn't resize small enough.)
> 
> View attachment 3195648



Hubs did a great job! If I asked my hubs, the only picture he'd take is of the expression on my face after he told me how crazy I was for asking him! 

And a great pic of you and your RM bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> We went to the mall last night and I told hubby to keep his phone ready for "in the wild" shots while I shop.  Well he did pretty good and found a few on his own.  I didn't even see this lady in Bath & Body Works, but he got a great shot of her Lexington.  Looks like a large one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3195644
> 
> 
> I was also a victim of being photographed without my knowledge.  I was scouring the Michael Kors clearance table at Macy's and hubby got a shot of my Rebecca Minkoff Fiona bag.  I had no idea he took the picture until I opened my email with his handiwork....LOL!  (Sorry, the pics see almost real life size! I didn't resize small enough.)
> 
> View attachment 3195648



Great job by your husband! I love teamwork.  Both bags look great on both of you. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hubs did a great job! If I asked my hubs, the only picture he'd take is of the expression on my face after he told me how crazy I was for asking him!
> 
> And a great pic of you and your RM bag!



:lolots:



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hubby did a great job!!! The bag looks great on her. Love the large Lexi. Love your bag... We need to hire your hubby for the sightings king.



+1


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my... I spotted a Elephant Brenna at Wally World today. Never thought I'd see one out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Good catch, PTB!!  I spied my MIL's croco zipzip today but I didn't snap a pic, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I spotted a Elephant Brenna at Wally World today. Never thought I'd see one out.
> 
> View attachment 3198976




Wow!  I've been hoping to see the TSV IRL!  How lucky! I hope if I see one I'll have my phone ready to take a pic.

Great catch PTB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nice Catch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted a Sydney Sutton at Dillard's...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

And a Grey Shelby...


----------



## Vicmarie

I saw the woven Liliana at wal mart recently ! I always get excited when I TSVs.. I think YAY we were watching together *tear*


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200031
> 
> 
> I saw the woven Liliana at wal mart recently ! I always get excited when I TSVs.. I think YAY we were watching together *tear*




Nice catch! I feel the same way... Love it when I see a TSV.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200031
> 
> 
> I saw the woven Liliana at wal mart recently ! I always get excited when I TSVs.. I think YAY we were watching together *tear*


Nice! I love that bag! Even looks great with her jeans and sweatshirt!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a Sydney Sutton at Dillard's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199526





PcanTannedBty said:


> And a Grey Shelby...
> 
> View attachment 3199573





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200031
> 
> 
> I saw the woven Liliana at wal mart recently ! I always get excited when I TSVs.. I think YAY we were watching together *tear*



Hi PTB and V!

You two are really making me feel like I'm falling behind!  I'm going to have to step up my game! 

Great pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I spotted a Elephant Brenna at Wally World today. Never thought I'd see one out.
> 
> View attachment 3198976




Very cool! It would have been great if you were carrying yours. [emoji4]




PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted a Sydney Sutton at Dillard's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199526




It's so pretty! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> And a Grey Shelby...
> 
> View attachment 3199573




Love that bag! Great shot! 



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3200031
> 
> 
> I saw the woven Liliana at wal mart recently ! I always get excited when I TSVs.. I think YAY we were watching together *tear*




Wow, it looks great. I love how soft it looks in this shot. Mine is still very stiff. I love seeing the TSV's too. I feel the same way.  It's like an instant bond. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB and V!
> 
> 
> 
> You two are really making me feel like I'm falling behind!  I'm going to have to step up my game!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics!




Yup... Step it up sister! Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup... Step it up sister! Lol





BTW, I watched your Brenna video recently.  I LOVED your idea of putting your keys on the leash and then putting them in a pocket. (I think it was the Brenna video.  I watched a few of your videos recently.)  I'm now putting my MK Metro card case on the leash and putting the case in one of the pockets of my "bus bag" when I pick up the grandkids at school.  It makes it much easier to get out without the chain on the case or the key leash getting wrapped around other stuff.  Thanks for the tip!  Your videos are helpful and fun to watch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> BTW, I watched your Brenna video recently.  I LOVED your idea of putting your keys on the leash and then putting them in a pocket. (I think it was the Brenna video.  I watched a few of your videos recently.)  I'm now putting my MK Metro card case on the leash and putting the case in one of the pockets of my "bus bag" when I pick up the grandkids at school.  It makes it much easier to get out without the chain on the case or the key leash getting wrapped around other stuff.  Thanks for the tip!  Your videos are helpful and fun to watch!




Oh cool! I'm glad you enjoyed the video. I've always used the key keeper... For for at least 20 years. Lol. I put them in the pocket because I don't want to scratch up my accessories pulling them in and out and yes, so it won't get tangled in all my stuff. Thanks so much for tuning in to my channel. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

I finally got one!  Just came back from a popular local greasy spoon, picking up breakfast for my DD.  Spotted her while I was in line.  I took the first picture and it was like she must have known because right after I took it she sat her bag up as if she wanted me take a better pic!   Nylon satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I finally got one!  Just came back from a popular local greasy spoon, picking up breakfast for my DD.  Spotted her while I was in line.  I took the first picture and it was like she must have known because right after I took it she sat her bag up as if she wanted me take a better pic!   Nylon satchel.




This is a bonus... You got 2 different stagings of the same bag. Nice work!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is a bonus... You got 2 different stagings of the same bag. Nice work!



Thanks PTB!  It kind of makes up for the dry spell I've been in!


----------



## AnotherPurse

I saw two tonight but I would have got a beating - no way to snap them without getting caught! LOL


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> I finally got one!  Just came back from a popular local greasy spoon, picking up breakfast for my DD.  Spotted her while I was in line.  I took the first picture and it was like she must have known because right after I took it she sat her bag up as if she wanted me take a better pic!   Nylon satchel.




Wow!  These could be pictures Dooney takes for their Instagram.  Very nice.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Got one!  I didn't crop it so you could see my sneak attack standing in the isle. My son kept walking in front of me.  He finally said "mom, why do you need me to move!" LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Wow!  These could be pictures Dooney takes for their Instagram.  Very nice.



Thanks SW!  I got lucky with this one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3207068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one!  I didn't crop it so you could see my sneak attack standing in the isle. *My son kept walking in front of me.  He finally said "mom, why do you need me to move!" *LOL



 Bonus points for getting the shot despite your son trying to photobomb your picture!  Great shot!  Thanks for adding to this thread!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3207068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one!  I didn't crop it so you could see my sneak attack standing in the isle. My son kept walking in front of me.  He finally said "mom, why do you need me to move!" LOL




Cute... Isn't it a high when you spot one and get to snap a picture on top of that? Nice catch! [emoji2] Love the Lexington... I have the large in Caramel but so bad want it in Elephant but can't seem to find one.


----------



## CatePNW

Today at Kohl's, courtesy of DH...LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Today at Kohl's, courtesy of DH...LOL!



I'm so happy to finally see this design carried! It looks good on her.  Big thanks to your DH for getting this shot!


----------



## AnotherPurse

CatePNW said:


> Today at Kohl's, courtesy of DH...LOL!







RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy to finally see this design carried! It looks good on her.  Big thanks to your DH for getting this shot!




Nice job!  It looks so pretty for Xmas!  It looks like the mid length coat and her height may be playing with the size of the bag?


----------



## CatePNW

AnotherPurse said:


> Nice job!  It looks so pretty for Xmas!  It looks like the mid length coat and her height may be playing with the size of the bag?



Yes, I think it's just the perspective.  I'm not sue if that plaid zip zip is larger than the pebbled and other ones, if so, it's just by a tad.  Had that been me in the picture, the bag would appear much smaller!  I was excited to see it and that DH got a good pic.  I saw one before at a restaurant, but couldn't get a pic.


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> I finally got one!  Just came back from a popular local greasy spoon, picking up breakfast for my DD.  Spotted her while I was in line.  I took the first picture and it was like she must have known because right after I took it she sat her bag up as if she wanted me take a better pic!   Nylon satchel.


I love how she set up the shot for you!  



AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3207068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one!  I didn't crop it so you could see my sneak attack standing in the isle. My son kept walking in front of me.  He finally said "mom, why do you need me to move!" LOL



What a good stalker you are!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Today at Kohl's, courtesy of DH...LOL!


Wow! He is a pursefessional!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Last night at the live nativity


----------



## AnotherPurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> Last night at the live nativity




Nice job!  Hence the reason the majority of my bags have zippers - she is asking for trouble - being that you were at a nativity gathering I think she is safe &#128578;


----------



## gatorgirl07

AnotherPurse said:


> Nice job!  Hence the reason the majority of my bags have zippers - she is asking for trouble - being that you were at a nativity gathering I think she is safe &#128578;



I'm the same way.  I have zippers on all my bags.  She had just taken a camera out of her bag to video her child


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Last night at the live nativity




Great shot GG!


----------



## Suzwhat

Zip zip getting off the elevator at work.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Zip zip getting off the elevator at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214578



Hi SW!

Great shot!  I especially love zip zip sightings!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Suzwhat said:


> Zip zip getting off the elevator at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214578




OMG!  Love the shot. Is she carrying 3 bags!?!?! My goodness!


----------



## Suzwhat

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG!  Love the shot. Is she carrying 3 bags!?!?! My goodness!




It does look like it!  I think the yellow was a lunch bag.


----------



## Bellepedia

Pebble hobo at the mall..i looove this bag..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bellepedia said:


> View attachment 3218974
> 
> 
> Pebble hobo at the mall..i looove this bag..



Hi BP!

Nice shot! It's a great hobo!


----------



## Twoboyz

Great shots everyone! Love the hobo too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suede Olive LOLO spotted this morning at Macy's, Union Square, San Francisco


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Suede Olive LOLO spotted this morning at Macy's, Union Square, San Francisco



I can't believe that store looks deserted 4 days before Christmas!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't believe that store looks deserted 4 days before Christmas!!



Girl, everyone is on the 4th floor, standing in line at Starbucks!   You're  right, the store for the most part was pretty empty.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Suede Olive LOLO spotted this morning at Macy's, Union Square, San Francisco




Nice shot RN! The Starbucks line always seems to be long at the malls.  It's crazy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Nice shot RN! The Starbucks line always seems to be long at the malls.  It's crazy.



Thanks TB!

I know!  I think just about everyone in front of me on the escalator was going to Starbucks, which is where I was going at first.  Once I saw the line I decided to go to Peet's in the Ferry Building when I was done shopping at Macy's.


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Girl, everyone is on the 4th floor, standing in line at Starbucks!   You're  right, the store for the most part was pretty empty.



Nice shot!  Hub and I went to Macy's at the mall today too.  We got lucky and pulled right into a good spot near the door and I only shopped in the home department which is right by the door.  Believe it or not I didn't even go up the escalator to the handbags, that is where all the people would be!  I also put DH in charge of taking spy pics today and we got two, will post them next.


----------



## CatePNW

Saw this siggie bag with green DB pattern at a specialty nursery today.  They have a high end holiday boutique there with beautiful items.  The reindeer were off duty, but I  included a pic of them too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Aw, those reindeer are so cute!!   They look exhausted.


----------



## CatePNW

This woman was rocking her Shelby at Macy's.  Looks like it was stuffed pretty full too, but I didn't get a peek inside.....LOL!  Credit to hub for the pics, as usual!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, those reindeer are so cute!!   They look exhausted.



They probably had a busy weekend when Santa was there.  They were just relaxing and chomping on whatever was near them in their pen!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Suede Olive LOLO spotted this morning at Macy's, Union Square, San Francisco




NICE!!! I'm not a suede girl but I love the look of the bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Loving the recent pics ladies!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> This woman was rocking her Shelby at Macy's.  Looks like it was stuffed pretty full too, but I didn't get a peek inside.....LOL!  Credit to hub for the pics, as usual!
> 
> View attachment 3219824
> View attachment 3219825




Nice work hubs!!! We need to hire him.  I didn't realize how nice this bag was. I have Grey but gave it to my daughter to carry her school books in. I love it in the Taupe.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Nice shot!  Hub and I went to Macy's at the mall today too.  We got lucky and pulled right into a good spot near the door and I only shopped in the home department which is right by the door.  B*elieve it or not I didn't even go up the escalator to the handbags,* that is where all the people would be!  I also put DH in charge of taking spy pics today and we got two, will post them next.



  I can't do that!  It's like I'm pulled against my will to the handbag section! 




CatePNW said:


> Saw this siggie bag with green DB pattern at a specialty nursery today.  They have a high end holiday boutique there with beautiful items.  The reindeer were off duty, but I  included a pic of them too.
> 
> View attachment 3219817
> View attachment 3219818







CatePNW said:


> This woman was rocking her Shelby at Macy's.  Looks like it was stuffed pretty full too, but I didn't get a peek inside.....LOL!  Credit to hub for the pics, as usual!
> 
> View attachment 3219824
> View attachment 3219825



Great shots!  Your DH does a great job!  I bet it's fun shopping with him!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Back at Peet's today, Ferry Building, San Francisco. Blue patent double pocket satchel.


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Peet's today, Ferry Building, San Francisco. Blue patent double pocket satchel.




Why do I love Dooney's dark blue so much!!!! Nice work!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Why do I love Dooney's dark blue so much!!!! Nice work!



Hi AP!

I love red and blue!  

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Peet's today, Ferry Building, San Francisco. Blue patent double pocket satchel.




So pretty! I love anything that shines! [emoji4]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at Peet's today, Ferry Building, San Francisco. Blue patent double pocket satchel.


It would have taken ALL OF MY WILLPOWER not to go and zip those front pockets closed for her


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> It would have taken ALL OF MY WILLPOWER not to go and zip those front pockets closed for her


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> It would have taken ALL OF MY WILLPOWER not to go and zip those front pockets closed for her




[emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I love anything that shines! [emoji4]



Me too!



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> It would have taken ALL OF MY WILLPOWER not to go and zip those front pockets closed for her


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy first weekend of 2016! 

 Spotted when we were getting off the ferry this afternoon. Ferry Building,San Francisco.


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy first weekend of 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted when we were getting off the ferry this afternoon. Ferry Building,San Francisco.




Great shot!  That bag looks great.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy first weekend of 2016!
> 
> Spotted when we were getting off the ferry this afternoon. Ferry Building,San Francisco.



Hope you are having fun with the kiddos!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Great shot!  That bag looks great.



Hi SW!

Thanks!

It looked great IRL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hope you are having fun with the kiddos!



Mornin' KC!

They had fun! They love taking the ferry to SF.  My oldest grandchild (10) carried my Flo triple zip CBB.  She wanted to take her new tablet, and I wanted her to carry hers and her brother's (7) Clipper Cards.  She also carried hand wipes and tissues in the back slip pocket. It was perfect for her.  They were only in SF until my daughter got off work and picked them up at my sister's apartment, (I'll be here until Tuesday morning) but they had fun before that, walking around the Embarcadaro and taking the bus to the San Francisco Center (Westfield) for Auntie Anne's.

It was funny because in July when we were in Vegas my oldest granddaughter was with me when I chased down a woman for a Dooney sighting pic.  Yesterday when we were getting off the ferry I told her I see a Dooney bag, and she said, "No, Grammy, not again!"   But I got the picture quickly and easily.

I hope you're enjoying your weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy first weekend of 2016!
> 
> Spotted when we were getting off the ferry this afternoon. Ferry Building,San Francisco.



I have always loved those satchels.   I think I have that same one somewhere in the closet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I have always loved those satchels.  * I think I have that same one somewhere in the closet.  *



 I'm willing to bet all the cash I'm carrying right now (not much!), not only do you have one of these in your closet, it still has the tags on it!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> They had fun! They love taking the ferry to SF.  My oldest grandchild (10) carried my Flo triple zip CBB.  She wanted to take her new tablet, and I wanted her to carry hers and her brother's (7) Clipper Cards.  She also carried hand wipes and tissues in the back slip pocket. It was perfect for her.  They were only in SF until my daughter got off work and picked them up at my sister's apartment, (I'll be here until Tuesday morning) but they had fun before that, walking around the Embarcadaro and taking the bus to the San Francisco Center (Westfield) for Auntie Anne's.
> 
> It was funny because in July when we were in Vegas my oldest granddaughter was with me when I chased down a woman for a Dooney sighting pic.  Yesterday when we were getting off the ferry I told her I see a Dooney bag, and she said, "No, Grammy, not again!"   But I got the picture quickly and easily.
> 
> I hope you're enjoying your weekend!


Sounds like a wonderful time and your family is very blessed to have you help with the grandchildren!! While imam sure you are loving it.
I am going to spend the day with my 1 yr old grandson tomorrow. I always look so forward to it. I will put my granny-nanny comfy clothes on and go be blessed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Sounds like a wonderful time and your family is very blessed to have you help with the grandchildren!! While imam sure you are loving it.
> I am going to spend the day with my 1 yr old grandson tomorrow. I always look so forward to it. I will put my granny-nanny comfy clothes on and go be blessed!



Thanks KC! 

I am very blessed!  When the grandchildren asked me what I wanted for Christmas I said being with them is the best gift! (Meanwhile, I told my daughter I wanted a zip zip satchel! )

Have fun wearing granny-nanny comfy clothes and being with your grandson tomorrow!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC!
> 
> I am very blessed!  When the grandchildren asked me what I wanted for Christmas I said being with them is the best gift! (Meanwhile, I told my daughter I wanted a zip zip satchel! )
> 
> Have fun wearing granny-nanny comfy clothes and being with your grandson tomorrow!



Zip zips and grandchildren! ! Yes please .


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> When the grandchildren asked me what I wanted for Christmas I said being with them is the best gift! *(Meanwhile, I told my daughter I wanted a zip zip satchel!* )


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm willing to bet all the cash I'm carrying right now (not much!), not only do you have one of these in your closet, it still has the tags on it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


>



 Don't overthink it. I only have $7 on me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Zip zips and grandchildren! ! Yes please .


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Don't overthink it. I only have $7 on me!



Well, OK.   I don't want to take your Starbuck's money.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, OK.   I don't want to take your Starbuck's money.



Thank you! I still have one more double espresso to get today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

This baby has seen her better days but she's still hanging in there. Lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted this morning at The Coffee Bean, Bush & Montgomery, San Francisco.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted this morning at The Coffee Bean, Bush & Montgomery, San Francisco.



Thanks RN and this shot confirms my suspicion about the far portion of the straps.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN and this shot confirms my suspicion about the far portion of the straps.



Mornin' KC!

YAY! I'm happy the picture helped! You're welcome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> This baby has seen her better days but she's still hanging in there. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3231216



Wow, she looks a little rough.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted this morning at The Coffee Bean, Bush & Montgomery, San Francisco.


Again, I would need to buckle that baby for her


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Again, I would need to buckle that baby for her



Love the new avatar!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Again, I would need to buckle that baby for her


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the new avatar!!


That is one of my boys in the snow last year. He is the only one who getsTHAT excited about snow around here .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


>


Seriously, If we are going to spend this amount of $$$ on a handbag, we should at least try and make them look their best


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Seriously, If we are going to spend this amount of $$$ on a handbag, we should at least try and make them look their best



 I see where you're going now! I thought you were thinking about it from a security prospective.  But I agree about the presentation of a bag, especially when it's not a "throw away" bag.


----------



## joce01

Went to my boyfriend's grandma's house and she has one. Saw it first on Christmas Eve but my phone was in the car.


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3239128
> 
> 
> Went to my boyfriend's grandma's house and she has one. Saw it first on Christmas Eve but my phone was in the car.



Hi Joce!

I love her bag! It looks like it holds a lot.

Great shot!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted this satchel at my daughters basketball game. I had been trying to snap a pic of it for weeks and she finally slipped. Look how much she's softened. I didn't know those bags got that soft. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this satchel at my daughters basketball game. I had been trying to snap a pic of it for weeks and she finally slipped. Look how much she's softened. I didn't know those bags got that soft. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249510



Hi PTB!

Wow, I didn't know they softened that much either! I thought they were very structured.  Great shot!  I missed getting a pic of a Gretta satchel in the Walmart parking lot Thursday.  She was walking right in front of me heading back to her car and I was trying to be subtle and get the picture without aiming the phone directly at her.  The only bags I got a picture of were the ones in my cart!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> Wow, I didn't know they softened that much either! I thought they were very structured.  Great shot!  I missed getting a pic of a Gretta satchel in the Walmart parking lot Thursday.  She was walking right in front of me heading back to her car and I was trying to be subtle and get the picture without aiming the phone directly at her. * The only bags I got a picture of were the ones in my cart!*


----------



## MrsKC

Wow this Shelby Shopper is a wreck!


----------



## Twoboyz

This is such a fun thread to catch up on. Thanks for the great sightings and shots!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Wow this Shelby Shopper is a wreck!


Probably sending it back to the Q for the 'as is' pile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Wow this Shelby Shopper is a wreck!




Wow!!! I don't understand how women beat these beautiful bags up so badly. I have bags that I've beat up (in my opinion) so bad and they still look like they just came off the showroom floor. This is crazy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Probably sending it back to the Q for the 'as is' pile.




Lmbo... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Sadly, you might be right and knowing our luck, once of us would end up with it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! I don't understand how women beat these beautiful bags up so badly. I have bags that I've beat up (in my opinion) so bad and they still look like they just came off the showroom floor. This is crazy!



I know!  Even our beater bags look good. 
If I had not known when those came out I would have guessed she had carried it for ten years.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Probably sending it back to the Q for the 'as is' pile.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lmbo... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Sadly, you might be right and knowing our luck, once of us would end up with it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Sad but true....


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Sad but true....


Yep, truth in humor.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Probably sending it back to the Q for the 'as is' pile.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this satchel at my daughters basketball game. I had been trying to snap a pic of it for weeks and she finally slipped. Look how much she's softened. I didn't know those bags got that soft. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249510




Wow!  That's one relaxed bag!  Great shot!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Wow this Shelby Shopper is a wreck!




That poor bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Wow this Shelby Shopper is a wreck!



  Wow is right! Shelby is definitely in an abusive relationship!



YankeeDooney said:


> Probably sending it back to the Q for the 'as is' pile.


----------



## RuedeNesle

The Container Store, San Francisco.  I'm sorry it's blurry.  She kept looking back at me so I had to take it quickly. She was probably wondering why I turned around and started following her.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> The Container Store, San Francisco.  I'm sorry it's blurry.  She kept looking back at me so I had to take it quickly. She was probably wondering why I turned around and started following her.


Looks so cute on her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Looks so cute on her!



Hi KC!

It was cute on her! And I like the size of it.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> The Container Store, San Francisco.  I'm sorry it's blurry.  She kept looking back at me so I had to take it quickly. She was probably wondering why I turned around and started following her.




Cute! Nice work!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Wow is right! Shelby is definitely in an abusive relationship!



Abusive relationship! ! Great call RN . Intervention in order?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> The Container Store, San Francisco.  I'm sorry it's blurry.  She kept looking back at me so I had to take it quickly. She was probably wondering why I turned around and started following her.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Cute! Nice work!



Thanks TB!



MrsKC said:


> Abusive relationship! ! Great call RN . Intervention in order?




Maybe we should invite her to our first HA meeting!


----------



## Suzwhat

A pretty red hobo with front pockets and no feet.  Spotted in my company's cafeteria.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> A pretty red hobo with front pockets and no feet.  Spotted in my company's cafeteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268703



Hi Suz!

Great catch! And she's RED!


----------



## CatePNW

Suzwhat said:


> A pretty red hobo with front pockets and no feet.  Spotted in my company's cafeteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268703



You got a great shot there, such a pretty red!

The other day I saw a black zip zip in Macy's, but the gal was moving all around and no way could I sneak a shot.  That same day I also know that I saw a lady with a nice Dooney in the grocery store parking lot.  I was still looking for a spot when I saw her.  But now I can't remember what bag she had, old age I guess...LOL!


----------



## suzannep

CatePNW said:


> You got a great shot there, such a pretty red!
> 
> The other day I saw a black zip zip in Macy's, but the gal was moving all around and no way could I sneak a shot.  That same day I also know that I saw a lady with a nice Dooney in the grocery store parking lot.  I was still looking for a spot when I saw her.  But now I can't remember what bag she had, old age I guess...LOL!


Went out to breakfast and ran some errands this morning. In the course of three hours I saw a smoke zip zip, a teal/green striped chevron satchel, a very well loved natural small Russell bag and a chestnut east/west tote. Wish I had the cahonas to take pics  Not sure how you ladies do it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Just saw my Bordeaux Saff. Zip zip on the show "Life in pieces" ! I never watched that show, was just flipping stations. I may have to start watching this show......for more Dooney sightings! Lol!


----------



## CatePNW

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just saw my Bordeaux Saff. Zip zip on the show "Life in pieces" ! I never watched that show, was just flipping stations. I may have to start watching this show......for more Dooney sightings! Lol!



I always try to spot bags on TV shows and movies!  I don't watch that show but just looked it up and it has some cast members that I like.  I should watch an episode on demand and see what it's like.  

I watch way too much TV, but I like binge watching on Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Showtime.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I always try to spot bags on TV shows and movies!  I don't watch that show but just looked it up and it has some cast members that I like.  I should watch an episode on demand and see what it's like.
> 
> I watch way too much TV, but I like binge watching on Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Showtime.



I love binge watching!   I finally watched Orange is the New Black, and the entire Downton Abbey series.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> I love binge watching!   I finally watched Orange is the New Black, and the entire Downton Abbey series.


Got those covered, and I'm watching the current (final) season of Downton Abbey.  I've even got hubby watching that one, he got hooked about a month ago.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> Got those covered, and I'm watching the current (final) season of Downton Abbey.  I've even got hubby watching that one, he got hooked about a month ago.


Your lucky your hubby will watch that kind of stuff, it can't take the accents! Lol! We only watch Comedy shows together or action /SciFi....I have to watch most "Drama Shows" by myself! Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> I always try to spot bags on TV shows and movies!  I don't watch that show but just looked it up and it has some cast members that I like.  I should watch an episode on demand and see what it's like.
> 
> I watch way too much TV, but I like binge watching on Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Showtime.


The show seemed pretty funny, what I saw of it, also had a lot of characters in it.  Seemed like a Comedy/Drama!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Seen this morning at the Livermore Outlet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Seen this morning at the Livermore Outlet




A nylon hobo... Great catch!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> A nylon hobo... Great catch!



Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Seen this morning at the Livermore Outlet


Hi RN! Good catch girl! I've seen a few Dooneys out in the wild, but never have had an opportunity to get a pic ! That's a cute bag! More importantly , did you buy / find anything on your trip to the outlet?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! Good catch girl! I've seen a few Dooneys out in the wild, but never have had an opportunity to get a pic ! That's a cute bag! More importantly , did you buy / find anything on your trip to the outlet?



Mornin' TMP! 

Thanks! It was funny because I was torn between getting the shot and getting in line at Starbucks before it got too long. I decided I had to complete my mission first.   There were 5 or 6 more people in line after I took the pic.  I saw you replied to my "mini" reveal so you know what I bought.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TMP!
> 
> Thanks! It was funny because I was torn between getting the shot and getting in line at Starbucks before it got too long. I decided I had to complete my mission first.   There were 5 or 6 more people in line after I took the pic.  I saw you replied to my "mini" reveal so you know what I bought.



Mission accomplished! So funny!


----------



## letstalkbags

CatePNW said:


> Got those covered, and I'm watching the current (final) season of Downton Abbey.  I've even got hubby watching that one, he got hooked about a month ago.


My hubby , myself and our children just finished Downton too! I love watching that series. One of the best on TV. Even the kids loved it !


----------



## oldbaglover

I was wheeling my cart past the Costco checkout this morning and saw a woman with a tan ostrich zipzip satchel.  As usual unable to get a photo as my phone was buried inside my purse.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted this afternoon on the bus.  Signature satchel.


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted this afternoon on the bus.  Signature satchel.



Love this one!  GF you are the champ of Dooney sightings!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Love this one!  GF you are the champ of Dooney sightings!



Hi Rosie! 

Thanks! I'm very focused, much to the chagrin of my grandchildren. When they're with me and they see me setting my sights on a bag, I can feel them moon walking away from me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted this afternoon on the bus.  Signature satchel.




Love that siggy style bag. So classic. Nice catch.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted this afternoon on the bus.  Signature satchel.


Great PIc! looks like she's almost posing her bag !


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that siggy style bag. So classic. Nice catch.



Thanks PTB!

Seeing her bag made me think about a siggy satchel as my bus bag.  When I got home I pulled out my 1975 classic satchel for the buses today.  I wish it was as big as her satchel so I'd have a little more room, but I don't carry much on the bus so it'll work.  (Until I find something on ebay! )   And thanks to your tip I clipped my MK metro card case to the leash, then I put it in one of the pockets. It's raining today so it's perfect for this weather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Great PIc! looks like she's almost posing her bag !




Hi TMP!
Thanks! It does look like that!  I had to take a lot of shots to get this one.  Either the bus was moving and the picture was blurry, or someone would walk down the aisle and block the shot when the bus stopped.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted at Peet's coffee this morning! White/Ivory leather satchel.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted at Peet's coffee this morning! White/Ivory leather satchel.


Girl, your on a roll! I really like that bag and the white is nice! The black sneakers and white socks don't do a thing for that pretty Dooney though! I like her RED jacket though!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Girl, your on a roll! I really like that bag and the white is nice! The black sneakers and white socks don't do a thing for that pretty Dooney though! I like her RED jacket though!



Mornin' TMP!

 It rolls like that sometimes, and then I can go weeks without seeing another Dooney.  I'm hoping to spot at least one this weekend in the city! 

You know I love her RED jacket!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TMP!
> 
> It rolls like that sometimes, and then I can go weeks without seeing another Dooney.  I'm hoping to spot at least one this weekend in the city!
> 
> You know I love her RED jacket!


I've been seeing (or noticing) more Dooneys out and about lately, but my phone is usually in my purse and never have enough to get to it and take a pic! Lol, someday I'll catch someone!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I've been seeing (or noticing) more Dooneys out and about lately, but my phone is usually in my purse and never have enough to get to it and take a pic! Lol, someday I'll catch someone!



My phone is always in my bag.  I sometimes wonder if anyone is looking at me and what my face must look like as I frantically try to get my phone out my bag without ever taking my eyes off my prey!  I'm sure I'm not as subtle as I think I'm being!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> My phone is always in my bag.  I sometimes wonder if anyone is looking at me and what my face must look like as I frantically try to get my phone out my bag without ever taking my eyes off my prey!  I'm sure I'm not as subtle as I think I'm being!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> My phone is always in my bag.  I sometimes wonder if anyone is looking at me and what my face must look like as I frantically try to get my phone out my bag without ever taking my eyes off my prey!  I'm sure I'm not as subtle as I think I'm being!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oldbaglover

Two sitings this week:

I was sitting in the hairdressers chair Sunday  when a customer walked in carrying a tan pebble leather crossbody.

I was working out on the gym equipment Monday when somebody walked by carrying a nylon crossbody either in a gray or a tan shade.


----------



## suzannep

I see Dooneys everywhere but finally got up the nerve to sneak a photo! Surprised the photo isn't blurry considering my nervousness &#128563;
Disney Dooney &#128522;


----------



## RuedeNesle

suzannep said:


> I see Dooneys everywhere but finally got up the nerve to sneak a photo! Surprised the photo isn't blurry considering my nervousness &#128563;
> Disney Dooney &#128522;



Mornin' Suzanne!

Great shot!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Twoboyz

You girls are paparazzi-Ing it up really well!!   All of the Dooneynista celebs look great in their shots. 

I got one myself. The ice rink is always good for a Dooney sighting. When I took the photo DH was like...another Dooney (making a face and shaking his head). Lol! 

She looked so classy with her black Shelby. She was carrying it in the crook of her arm, but I couldn't get my phone out fast enough.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> You girls are paparazzi-Ing it up really well!!   All of the Dooneynista celebs look great in their shots.
> 
> I got one myself. The ice rink is always good for a Dooney sighting. When I took the photo DH was like...another Dooney (making a face and shaking his head). Lol!
> 
> She looked so classy with her black Shelby. She was carrying it in the crook of her arm, but I couldn't get my phone out fast enough.
> 
> View attachment 3284080



Hi TB!

Great shot! Shelby looks good with her outfit.

 I have to tell you, every time I see the credit card commercial of the mom pumping gas in the cold, and buying warm clothes to watch her kids play hockey, I think of you!   I hope your son is having a fun season!  

P.S. Saw your Vlog of your Canada trip for your son's hockey team.  Laughing at how your son thought "hobo" was a funny name for your Callie hobo, and about us being called Dooneyistas.   And I love the idea of putting your passports in your Dooney wristlet!


----------



## aerinha

I once tried to take a pic of an adorable dog riding in a backpack while on vacation and when I uploaded it, it mostly looked like I took a pic of a strange woman's butt.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot! Shelby looks good with her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you, every time I see the credit card commercial of the mom pumping gas in the cold, and buying warm clothes to watch her kids play hockey, I think of you!   I hope your son is having a fun season!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Saw your Vlog of your Canada trip for your son's hockey team.  Laughing at how your son thought "hobo" was a funny name for your Callie hobo, and about us being called Dooneyistas.   And I love the idea of putting your passports in your Dooney wristlet!




Thanks RN   I love when these kids do that goofy laugh at random stuff or words. It just cracks me up. I have fond memories of that trip. The wristlet was perfect, but now I have a fancy Flo passport case so I'm ready for another trip! Lol! I'll have to stop buying bags though. [emoji57]



aerinha said:


> I once tried to take a pic of an adorable dog riding in a backpack while on vacation and when I uploaded it, it mostly looked like I took a pic of a strange woman's butt.




[emoji23]


----------



## Maltoo

I saw the most beautiful ZIP ZIP at the polling place today.... I have to have one!

and Pink is so not me but this bag was to die for

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/315252042643801905/

did not get a pic today because the lady was leaving and I was coming in.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Maltoo said:


> I saw the most beautiful ZIP ZIP at the polling place today.... I have to have one!
> 
> and Pink is so not me but this bag was to die for
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/315252042643801905/
> 
> did not get a pic today because the lady was leaving and I was coming in.


50% off at the outlets right now on Ostrich. That one is very pretty. Not sure if pink is still available. The picture on your link is lighter than the actual, if I'm not mistaken. Worth calling to see if it is available.


----------



## Maltoo

YankeeDooney said:


> 50% off at the outlets right now on Ostrich. That one is very pretty. Not sure if pink is still available. The picture on your link is lighter than the actual, if I'm not mistaken. Worth calling to see if it is available.



Yes the bag was much brighter and happier than the one I posted.

How much is half price?

I ordered a Pink Ostrich Crossbody from Ilovedooneys on Amazon for $80 (had some giftcerts from Bing) because I could not find the Zip Zip anywhere in the Pink but I have never ordered from an outlet. 

Thanks for the tip and the heads up!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Maltoo said:


> Yes the bag was much brighter and happier than the one I posted.
> 
> *How much is half price?*
> 
> I ordered a Pink Ostrich Crossbody from Ilovedooneys on Amazon for $80 (had some giftcerts from Bing) because I could not find the Zip Zip anywhere in the Pink but I have never ordered from an outlet.
> 
> Thanks for the tip and the heads up!



Mornin' M!

Per the email I received from Dooney, the Ostrich zip zip satchel is $238, with 50% off = $119.  Sale goes through March 10, 2016 at the outlet stores.


----------



## Maltoo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' M!
> 
> Per the email I received from Dooney, the Ostrich zip zip satchel is $238, with 50% off = $119.  Sale goes through March 10, 2016 at the outlet stores.



GoodMorning! and thanks so much


----------



## RuedeNesle

Maltoo said:


> GoodMorning! and thanks so much



You're welcome!  Happy Shopping!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted at Walmart this morning.  She was walking in front of me and got in line for the Service Desk, so I got in line behind her, took the picture, then walked away like I didn't feel like waiting in the long line.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted at Walmart this morning.  She was walking in front of me and got in line for the Service Desk, so I got in line behind her, took the picture, then walked away like I didn't feel like waiting in the long line.



   You are so stealthy, GF.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> You are so stealthy, GF.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted at Walmart this morning.  She was walking in front of me and got in line for the Service Desk, so I got in line behind her, took the picture, then walked away like I didn't feel like waiting in the long line.


You should work for the FBI girl! Lol ! great shot!


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted at Walmart this morning.  She was walking in front of me and got in line for the Service Desk, so I got in line behind her, took the picture, then walked away like I didn't feel like waiting in the long line.




Stealthy!  [emoji3][emoji162][emoji102]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> You should work for the FBI girl! Lol ! great shot!



I contacted the FBI.  They liked my work but they wanted to know what they're going to do with a bunch of Dooney handbag photos? This is why they're not as prepared as they could be! 

Thanks TMP!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Stealthy!  [emoji3][emoji162][emoji102]



Hi Suz!

Thanks!  I'm getting better at remembering to make sure the flash is off!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted at Walmart this morning.  She was walking in front of me and got in line for the Service Desk, so I got in line behind her, took the picture, then walked away like I didn't feel like waiting in the long line.




Excellent spy photo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excellent spy photo!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I contacted the FBI.  They liked my work but they wanted to know what they're going to do with a bunch of Dooney handbag photos? This is why they're not as prepared as they could be!
> 
> Thanks TMP!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted at Walmart this morning.  She was walking in front of me and got in line for the Service Desk, so I got in line behind her, took the picture, then walked away like I didn't feel like waiting in the long line.




RN you are a hoot! Someday there will be a top secret international handbag kidnapping ring and your skills will be much in demand. [emoji23] good work


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Suz!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm getting better at remembering to make sure the flash is off!




[emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Suz!
> 
> Thanks!  I'm getting better at remembering to make sure the flash is off!


----------



## Nebo

Couple of bags I've caught over a few months. Zip zips are so popular


----------



## Nebo

Elephant


----------



## Nebo

Black AWL


----------



## Nebo

Black saffiano I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, you live in zipzip country, Nebo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Wow... You are right! Zip Zips rule in your land.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Black AWL





Nebo said:


> Black saffiano I think.



Nebo's back! 

I know I'm late to the party on this one but it's been an exhausting week!  Love you spy pics!  I can't tell if the zipper pulls on the black zip zip are braided or not.  Saffiano bags have braided pulls.

Wishing you and your family good health and happiness! Congrats to you on expecting your first baby!  Wishing you a speedy recover and a healthy pregnancy.  Wishing your mom success with her new business!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> RN you are a hoot! Someday there will be a top secret international handbag kidnapping ring and your skills will be much in demand. [emoji23] good work



Hi TB!

  Thanks!  I'll be ready!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nebo said:


> Black saffiano I think.


Great pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

This afternoon at Peet's Coffee.  This one was tricky because she was sitting to the side of me, and a little behind me.  (And she was at a table and I was higher up in the taller chairs.)  I had to turn around and point the phone at her.  So I pretended I was turning to take selfies (I really made sure the flash was off this time! )  My granddaughter almost ratted me out when I was reviewing the picture.  She saw it and started saying, "Grammy, you took a picture of..." and I'm trying to hush her before she finishes the sentence!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> This afternoon at Peet's Coffee.  This one was tricky because she was sitting to the side of me, and a little behind me.  (And she was at a table and I was higher up in the taller chairs.)  I had to turn around and point the phone at her.  So I pretended I was turning to take selfies (I really made sure the flash was off this time! )  My granddaughter almost ratted me out when I was reviewing the picture.  She saw it and started saying, "Grammy, you took a picture of..." and I'm trying to hush her before she finishes the sentence!



   I don't know which would be worse; getting caught stalking or taking a selfie in Peets.  HAHAHA!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *  I don't know which would be worse; getting caught stalking or taking a selfie in Peets.  HAHAHA!!*



  The worst is being caught stalking.  You make look silly, but no one beats you up for taking selfies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> The worst is being caught stalking.  You make look silly, but no one beats you up for taking selfies!



True.  But some people SHOULD be beat up for taking selfies.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> True.  But some people SHOULD be beat up for taking selfies.



Especially the people who stop dead in their tracks on a crowded sidewalk near Union Square to take a selfie!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> This afternoon at Peet's Coffee.  This one was tricky because she was sitting to the side of me, and a little behind me.  (And she was at a table and I was higher up in the taller chairs.)  I had to turn around and point the phone at her.  So I pretended I was turning to take selfies (I really made sure the flash was off this time! )  My granddaughter almost ratted me out when I was reviewing the picture.  She saw it and started saying, "Grammy, you took a picture of..." and I'm trying to hush her before she finishes the sentence!


Nice pic RN! I like your quick thinking ! TPFers need to get the purse shot at any cost! So funny your granddaughter almost blew your cover!


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> Nebo's back!
> 
> I know I'm late to the party on this one but it's been an exhausting week!  Love you spy pics!  I can't tell if the zipper pulls on the black zip zip are braided or not.  Saffiano bags have braided pulls.
> 
> Wishing you and your family good health and happiness! Congrats to you on expecting your first baby!  Wishing you a speedy recover and a healthy pregnancy.  Wishing your mom success with her new business!


Thank you, darling!

I have been absolutely miserable for the past few days, puking and bed ridden. I hope it will go away soon.

Hope you are well.

Hugs!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nebo said:


> Thank you, darling!
> 
> I have been absolutely miserable for the past few days, puking and bed ridden. I hope it will go away soon.
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> Hugs!




Hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice pic RN! I like your quick thinking ! TPFers need to get the purse shot at any cost!* So funny your granddaughter almost blew your cover!:*roflmfao:



Mornin' TMP!

  And 4 year olds like to talk loud _and_ point!

Thanks! Yeah, I'm probably too determined at times!


----------



## Nebo

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope you feel much better very soon.



Thank you, darling. I hope so.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> This afternoon at Peet's Coffee.  This one was tricky because she was sitting to the side of me, and a little behind me.  (And she was at a table and I was higher up in the taller chairs.)  I had to turn around and point the phone at her.  So I pretended I was turning to take selfies (I really made sure the flash was off this time! )  My granddaughter almost ratted me out when I was reviewing the picture.  She saw it and started saying, "Grammy, you took a picture of..." and I'm trying to hush her before she finishes the sentence!




What a great shot!!! Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a great shot!!! Love it!



Mornin' PTB!

Thanks!

I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Black AWL







Nebo said:


> Black saffiano I think.







RuedeNesle said:


> Nebo's back!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to the party on this one but it's been an exhausting week!  Love you spy pics!  I can't tell if the zipper pulls on the black zip zip are braided or not.  Saffiano bags have braided pulls.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you and your family good health and happiness! Congrats to you on expecting your first baby!  Wishing you a speedy recover and a healthy pregnancy.  Wishing your mom success with her new business!




Great shots Nebo! It's great to see you again around here. I must have missed something, but I'm reading it in RN's post. Congrats on your little one on the way! How exciting. Wishing your mom success too. I hope you feel better soon. That's no fun.  I hope all is well. [emoji4] Hugs


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> This afternoon at Peet's Coffee.  This one was tricky because she was sitting to the side of me, and a little behind me.  (And she was at a table and I was higher up in the taller chairs.)  I had to turn around and point the phone at her.  So I pretended I was turning to take selfies (I really made sure the flash was off this time! )  My granddaughter almost ratted me out when I was reviewing the picture.  She saw it and started saying, "Grammy, you took a picture of..." and I'm trying to hush her before she finishes the sentence!




Great shot as always RN! It's raining Zip Zips around here! I've been carrying mine all week too. Your granddaughter is adorable. lol! 



MiaBorsa said:


> True.  But some people SHOULD be beat up for taking selfies.




Rotflmao!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Great shot as always RN! It's raining Zip Zips around here! I've been carrying mine all week too. Your granddaughter is adorable. lol!



HI TB!

Thanks!  I love the zip zip satchel too!

Thanks, I love hanging out with her!


----------



## oldbaglover

I was in church this weekend and saw a zipzip satchel in tartan plaid.  I didn't know a plaid zipzip existed!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TMP!
> 
> And 4 year olds like to talk loud _and_ point!
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, I'm probably too determined at times!


I know about those 4 year olds! I teach preschool for three and four year olds! They are a hoot! They make me smile though, and my job is anything but boring!  keep up the good work, I enjoy your pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I know about those 4 year olds! I teach preschool for three and four year olds! They are a hoot! They make me smile though, and my job is anything but boring!  keep up the good work, I enjoy your pics!



 They really are!  What  fun (and exhausting!) job!

Thanks!  I'll keep my eyes open and my phone ready!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday afternoon on the way to the Hillside Caltrain station, San Mateo. Nylon CBB.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Maltoo

oldbaglover said:


> I was in church this weekend and saw a zipzip satchel in tartan plaid.  I didn't know a plaid zipzip existed!









this one? I bought mine from Macy's not sure if they still have them or not


----------



## oldbaglover

Maltoo said:


> this one? I bought mine from Macy's not sure if they still have them or not


that's it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

The tartan plaid bags were at our Macys on the clearance table last week. I think they bring them out for the holidays.


----------



## vanhornink

Maltoo said:


> this one? I bought mine from Macy's not sure if they still have them or not



I know this is about Dooney's which I, of course, love but cant help to say, my one and only LV I have is the same one you have, love Alma


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday afternoon on the way to the Hillside Caltrain station, San Mateo. Nylon CBB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app




Nice sighting... It looks great on her.


----------



## Trudysmom

vanhornink said:


> I know this is about Dooney's which I, of course, love but cant help to say, my one and only LV I have is the same one you have, love Alma


Alma is lovely.


----------



## knasarae

Hi ladies! This wasn't "out in the wild" but I thought it still fit. I'm hoping someone can identify this bag for me? Dooney posted it on their Instagram page.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

knasarae said:


> Hi ladies! This wasn't "out in the wild" but I thought it still fit. I'm hoping someone can identify this bag for me? Dooney posted it on their Instagram page.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3303904




This is the small Montecito Briana in Mint with Mustard interior.


----------



## knasarae

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is the small Montecito Briana in Mint with Mustard interior.



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice sighting... It looks great on her.



Hi PTB!

Thanks!


----------



## Nebo

Chevron Dooney on RH.


----------



## Alto Junkie

Nebo said:


> Chevron Dooney on RH.


Ooh, good sighting, Nebo!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday afternoon on the way to the Hillside Caltrain station, San Mateo. Nylon CBB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using PurseForum mobile app




Great photo RN! 



knasarae said:


> Hi ladies! This wasn't "out in the wild" but I thought it still fit. I'm hoping someone can identify this bag for me? Dooney posted it on their Instagram page.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3303904




This is a beauty! I've been thinking about getting this bag. [emoji4]



Nebo said:


> Chevron Dooney on RH.




Great catch Nebo! I love seeing Dooneys on TV because it's so rare. It's that time of year though. Time to get our colorful totes out. Yay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Chevron Dooney on RH.



Nice catch, Nebo!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Chevron Dooney on RH.



Good eye Nebo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted this morning.  Waiting in line at a local outdoor cafe, San Francisco. (Once again I pretended to wait in line to get the picture, which wasn't easy because I was holding a Starbucks cup and a Krispy Kreme donut bag! ) Dooney Disney Haunted Mansion CBB.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Great photo RN!



Thanks TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted this morning.  Waiting in line at a local outdoor cafe, San Francisco. (Once again I pretended to wait in line to get the picture, which wasn't easy because I was holding a Starbucks cup and a Krispy Kreme donut bag! ) Dooney Disney Haunted Mansion CBB.



Nice!   You are taking bag stalking to a whole new level!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   You are taking bag stalking to a whole new level!!



Hey Sarah! 

 Thanks! I showed the picture to my sister and she said other people at the cafe were probably taking pics of me because I looked suspicious!   I have been working on my facial expressions so I don't look like all I'm focusing on is the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> Thanks! I showed the picture to my sister and she said other people at the cafe were probably taking pics of me because I looked suspicious!   I have been working on my facial expressions so I don't look like all I'm focusing on is the bag.



   I love your sis!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I love your sis!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted this morning.  Waiting in line at a local outdoor cafe, San Francisco. (Once again I pretended to wait in line to get the picture, which wasn't easy because I was holding a Starbucks cup and a Krispy Kreme donut bag! ) Dooney Disney Haunted Mansion CBB.




Nice work! Mmmmm...Krispy Kreme...


----------



## Alto Junkie

Spotted at the grocery store this morning. I got behind her in the checkout line, determined to get this shot!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Alto Junkie said:


> Spotted at the grocery store this morning. I got behind her in the checkout line, determined to get this shot!


Whoa, look where the strap is attached! I wonder how long that will hold up?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Alto Junkie said:


> Spotted at the grocery store this morning. I got behind her in the checkout line, determined to get this shot!




Does anyone notice how she has her straps connected?? Looks like she has it attached to her zippers? Humm, what a clever idea but I'm wandering how that works with the weight of the bag with items in it.

YD... I notice you already caught that. Lol


----------



## Alto Junkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone notice how she has her straps connected?? Looks like she has it attached to her zippers? Humm, what a clever idea but I'm wandering how that works with the weight of the bag with items in it.
> 
> YD... I notice you already caught that. Lol


I didn't even notice that (trying to get the photo without being too obvious!). But that can't be good for the life of the zipper.


----------



## oldbaglover

I saw a tan pebble grain domed satchel in church today. This weekend I was working out at the gym and a teal color letter carrier walked by.  Seems like I always see Dooneys at the gym or church.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> Whoa, look where the strap is attached! I wonder how long that will hold up?


That cannot be good for the bag Yikes!


----------



## Nebo

Watching Birdcage, so funny! This looks like a Dooney pouch, letter bag thingy.


----------



## Nebo

Domed satchel at the vet clinic. The doggie is not real


----------



## Suzwhat

Dooney Disney at the grocery story.  I zoomed in,  not standing this close.


----------



## westvillage

I got this one in early April when it was still cold here.  Ordering at Starbucks.


----------



## Suzwhat

westvillage said:


> I got this one in early April when it was still cold here.  Ordering at Starbucks.




That zip zip looks so big from this angle.


----------



## westvillage

Still cold here in the Northeast!  It doesn't show in this shot but her clothes and bag look great together with solids and pattern that coordinate and keep the eye moving.


----------



## Suzwhat

westvillage said:


> Still cold here in the Northeast!  It doesn't show in this shot but her clothes and bag look great together with solids and pattern that coordinate and keep the eye moving.




Chic.  I wonder if it is Tmorro or charcoal?


----------



## oldbaglover

I saw 2 Dooneys in church today:  a black and white chevron stripe Olivia and a small pebble leather Lexington in white trimmed in tan.


----------



## Twoboyz

Great sightings everybody! Oh man...people will do anything to remedy the strap in the zip zip. I wish Dooney would take the hint, Especially since it's such a popular and well loved bag.


----------



## aerinha

Every day for a week I have seen my boss' new flo barlow in natural... Not just the bag I wanted but the color I instantly fell for too when I saw it on Q.  Which explains my sudden obsession with having one.  I will never tell her what I didn't pay for mine when it arrives since she paid full price and mine was an ebay steal.  She alreay put a big scratch in hers and she makes it sit on the floor. Poor purse


----------



## oldbaglover

I was getting my nails done Thursday and a customer came in carrying a MLB crossbody.


----------



## oldbaglover

Two Dooney sightings yesterday and today. I was in line waiting to check out at a department store and a customer in front of me had a red nylon Erica hobo.  I saw in church today a Dillen double pocket satchel in navy, the woman was wearing it using the shoulder strap.


----------



## seton

u know ur in baltimore when you see these
balt museum
camden yards gift shop


----------



## YankeeDooney

seton said:


> u know ur in baltimore when you see these
> balt museum
> camden yards gift shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442256
> View attachment 3442258
> View attachment 3442260
> View attachment 3442261


The misspellings on the signage crack me up.


----------



## westvillage

Here's a zip zip looking oh so stylish.  I love the color!


----------



## CatePNW

Saw this pink Lexington today at Home Goods. Credit to DH for the picture!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great shot.


----------



## seton

at the fruit stand


----------



## Hobbsy

I wasn't sure where to post this question and I apologize if this isn't the right place. I was wondering if any of you all had this bag and how you like it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question and I apologize if this isn't the right place. I was wondering if any of you all had this bag and how you like it?




No, but it was on QVC last weekend and you can watch the videos of the bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> No, but it was on QVC last weekend and you can watch the videos of the bag.


Thanks Mia! I will watch.


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> No, but it was on QVC last weekend and you can watch the videos of the bag.


I shouldn't have watched it. Now I want it more! [emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> I shouldn't have watched it. Now I want it more! [emoji48][emoji48]


   Welcome to the party, pal!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

In the market today.... I was carrying my Cranberry pebble leather zip zip and saw a woman with a
bordueaux pebble leather zip zip.   I admired her bag,  she admired mine.  We both had a laugh.  She said her bag was a gift from her daughter and it was her favorite handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> In the market today.... I was carrying my Cranberry pebble leather zip zip and saw a woman with a
> bordueaux pebble leather zip zip.   I admired her bag,  she admired mine.  We both had a laugh.  She said her bag was a gift from her daughter and it was her favorite handbag.



Hi LJ!
I love when women like talking about their Dooney bags! When I was trying so hard to sneak a picture I didn't say anything.  Now I just compliment women on their Dooney bags and we either share a few words or she'll just say thanks.  But I miss my spy pics!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> I love when women like talking about their Dooney bags! When I was trying so hard to sneak a picture I didn't say anything.  Now I just compliment women on their Dooney bags and we either share a few words or she'll just say thanks.  But I miss my spy pics!


RN:  I don't have a smart phone to take pics.  But I always try to compliment others if they have a great handbag.  I don't want anyone to feel stalked,  so it's just a friendly comment as a walk by.   But yesterday,  since we had the same handbag,   I had to stop and chat for a moment.


----------



## RuedeNesle

p





lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  I don't have a smart phone to take pics.  But I always try to compliment others if they have a great handbag.  I don't want anyone to feel stalked,  so it's just a friendly comment as a walk by.   But yesterday,  since we had the same handbag,   I had to stop and chat for a moment.


I always think I'm being discreet enough so my "target" doesn't feel stalked, but I'm so focused on her, it makes me wonder what I look like to other people around us, who I'm not paying attention to.  So I've decided to lay low for a while.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Since there was no one behind me in line at the P.O. I decided to take a spy pic.  Disney CBB .


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Since there was no one behind me in line at the P.O. I decided to take a spy pic.  Disney CBB .
> 
> View attachment 3479492



SO CUTE!!  Great catch!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> SO CUTE!!  Great catch!



Thanks TT!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Since there was no one behind me in line at the P.O. I decided to take a spy pic.  Disney CBB .
> 
> View attachment 3479492



Good catch RN! That's such a cute little bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Good catch RN! That's such a cute little bag.



Thanks TB! I've slowed down on spy pics because of the angle I have hold the my phone it may look to others that I'm using one of those devices to swipe credit card info and that may not end well.   So I'm going to shoot from farther distances and in less crowded places.


----------



## jazzy1587

Vintage beauty


----------



## TaterTots

jazzy1587 said:


> Vintage beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481915


NICE! 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! I've slowed down on spy pics because of the angle I have hold the my phone it may look to others that I'm using one of those devices to swipe credit card info and that may not end well.   So I'm going to shoot from farther distances and in less crowded places.



That's a good point. That wouldn't be good if someone misunderstood your motives. Thank goodness for good ol' zoom. [emoji51]


----------



## Twoboyz

jazzy1587 said:


> Vintage beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481915



Very nice! [emoji106]


----------



## RuedeNesle

jazzy1587 said:


> Vintage beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481915



Great shot!


----------



## DBLover318

You guys are hilarious!  I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I took this picture at a rest stop when we were driving from L.A. to Vegas last weekend.  She's carrying Dooney drawstring.  After she sat down to wait for her order I noticed she dropped money on the floor and I got up and gave it to her. What's funny is later when I was looking at the picture I saw the money on the floor by her feet.  I was so busy trying to get a picture I didn't notice the money on the floor until she walked away.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> I took this picture at a rest stop when we were driving from L.A. to Vegas last weekend.  She's carrying Dooney drawstring.  After she sat down to wait for her order I noticed she dropped money on the floor and I got up and gave it to her. What's funny is later when I was looking at the picture I saw the money on the floor by her feet.  I was so busy trying to get a picture I didn't notice the money on the floor until she walked away.
> View attachment 3498486


When I first looked at this pic, I could not find the bag. (Where's Dooney?) I was so mesmerized by the patterns of the sweater and tile in the photo. LOL!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

YankeeDooney said:


> When I first looked at this pic, I could not find the bag. (Where's Dooney?) I was so mesmerized by the patterns of the sweater and tile in the photo. LOL!


The tile got me, too.  Then I saw the money but thought it was a mayonnaise packet.  THEN I found the Dooney.  This was a fun one!


----------



## TaterTots

Great job RN!  I did notice the tile.............. then the money LOL!!!  But yes, that drawstring tote is right there on top of the counter.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> When I first looked at this pic, I could not find the bag. (Where's Dooney?) I was so mesmerized by the patterns of the sweater and tile in the photo. LOL!





LifeIsDucky said:


> The tile got me, too.  Then I saw the money but thought it was a mayonnaise packet.  THEN I found the Dooney.  This was a fun one!





TaterTots said:


> Great job RN!  I did notice the tile.............. then the money LOL!!!  But yes, that drawstring tote is right there on top of the counter.



Hi YD, LID, and TT!
Thanks!
  Originally I was going to crop out the bottom part of the picture so you could see the bag better.  Then I saw the money on the floor and I just had to leave the picture as is because it showed how I can be so focused on a Dooney I'll even overlook money!  I've worried about my shoes, handbag, and outfit clashing, but until last weekend I was never worried about clashing with the decor of a fast food restaurant.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD, LID, and TT!
> Thanks!
> Originally I was going to crop out the bottom part of the picture so you could see the bag better.  Then I saw the money on the floor and I just had to leave the picture as is because it showed how I can be so focused on a Dooney I'll even overlook money!  I've worried about my shoes, handbag, and outfit clashing,* but until last weekend I was never worried about clashing with the decor of a fast food restaurant. *


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD, LID, and TT!
> Thanks!
> Originally I was going to crop out the bottom part of the picture so you could see the bag better.  Then I saw the money on the floor and I just had to leave the picture as is because it showed how I can be so focused on a Dooney I'll even overlook money!  I've worried about my shoes, handbag, and outfit clashing, but until last weekend I was never worried about clashing with the decor of a fast food restaurant.



ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I took this picture at a rest stop when we were driving from L.A. to Vegas last weekend.  She's carrying Dooney drawstring.  After she sat down to wait for her order I noticed she dropped money on the floor and I got up and gave it to her. What's funny is later when I was looking at the picture I saw the money on the floor by her feet.  I was so busy trying to get a picture I didn't notice the money on the floor until she walked away.
> View attachment 3498486



Good one RN! Hope you're having fun! It's so crazy. I've seen a few lately, but I'm so star struck when I see them and then I'm fumbling for my phone and by the time I can snap a pic they are out of sight. [emoji12]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Good one RN! Hope you're having fun! It's so crazy. I've seen a few lately, but I'm so star struck when I see them and then I'm fumbling for my phone and by the time I can snap a pic they are out of sight.



Thanks TB! 
I did have fun! I know what you mean about being star struck. I usually stare so long it doesn't occur to me to take a picture until it's too late.


----------



## seton

target


----------



## YankeeDooney

seton said:


> target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528784


Wow, that's a good size tote.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a lady with a small black Flo at the mall a couple days ago.


----------



## Twoboyz

At my son's hockey game. Once again DH caught me taking the picture and you should have seen his face. [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> At my son's hockey game. Once again DH caught me taking the picture and you should have seen his face. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3540746



Great shot TB!
 I bet I know exactly what his face looked like! I get that look a lot! In fact, your post just reminded me about the picture I took yesterday at the grandkids' school. I'll post it now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday at the grandkids' school, in the office.  I was with my daughter.  I saw the woman come in but I didn't notice the bag.  My daughter sarcastically said, "Aren't you going to take a picture?" As soon as I realized what she was talking about I started reaching for my phone.   We were sitting down and she was standing at the counter. It's brown or tmoro.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RN:  great shot.


----------



## MrsKC

RN and TB, excellent scouting!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  great shot.





MrsKC said:


> RN and TB, excellent scouting!!



Thanks LJ and KC!


----------



## momjules

Love the larger bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Great shot TB!
> I bet I know exactly what his face looked like! I get that look a lot! In fact, your post just reminded me about the picture I took yesterday at the grandkids' school. I'll post it now.



[emoji23]




RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday at the grandkids' school, in the office.  I was with my daughter.  I saw the woman come in but I didn't notice the bag.  My daughter sarcastically said, "Aren't you going to take a picture?" As soon as I realized what she was talking about I started reaching for my phone.   We were sitting down and she was standing at the counter. It's brown or tmoro.
> View attachment 3540796



Gosh we catch so much flack [emoji23] That's hilarious! Your dear daughter must have realized that that gorgeous bag belongs in pictures. [emoji4] Great shot! 



MrsKC said:


> RN and TB, excellent scouting!!



Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Gosh we catch so much flack [emoji23] That's hilarious! Your dear daughter must have realized that that gorgeous bag belongs in pictures. [emoji4] Great shot!



  Yes we do! But they don't realize we're secretly training them to spot a Dooney 50 feet away.  They're learning whether they want to or not! 

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes we do! But they don't realize we're secretly training them to spot a Dooney 50 feet away.  They're learning whether they want to or not!
> 
> Thanks!



[emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning. I was walking behind her trying to get a good pic.  I got excited when I saw she was going in the SF Westfield Center where I was going.  I knew I could get a good shot from the side when she opened the door, but a man was being a gentleman and held the door for us.  So I had to take a quick shot and call it a day.  I decided not to follow her around the mall.   Dooney Dillen satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning. I was walking behind her trying to get a good pic.  I got excited when I saw she was going in the SF Westfield Center where I was going.  I knew I could get a good shot from the side when she opened the door, but a man was being a gentleman and held the door for us.  So I had to take a quick shot and call it a day.  I decided not to follow her around the mall.   Dooney Dillen satchel.
> View attachment 3544138
> View attachment 3544139



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Great shot anyway RN! I can tell what bag it is. She looks very equestrian with her boots and that satchel. Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Great shot anyway RN! I can tell what bag it is. She looks very equestrian with her boots and that satchel. Love it!



  Thanks TB!  She did look good in her boots and bag.  When I see someone dressed like that it makes me feel like I need to step up my game in case I become a "Dooney Sighting" victim.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!  She did look good in her boots and bag.  When I see someone dressed like that it makes me feel like I need to step up my game in case I become a "Dooney Sighting" victim.



[emoji23] I always think that too. What if I find myself in this thread one day?! [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23] I always think that too. What if I find myself in this thread one day?! [emoji23]



Just remember, if it's a woman carrying a red bag in the Bay area, just focus on the handbag, nothing else! 

Side Story: Yesterday I was on the bus on my way back to my sister's.  At one of the bus stops as people were getting on a homeless person, with obvious mental issues, threw a cup of coffee in the back door of the bus.  As luck would have it I was sitting across from that door! He threw it at the floor so the coffee spilled out mostly on the floor but some got on one of my shoes and pant leg.  You know the first thing I did was check Ruby to make sure there was no coffee on her!  And there wasn't. I didn't get much on me and I was on my way back from running around anyway.   He was in the rain with no coat and no shoes, Sad.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Just remember, if it's a woman carrying a red bag in the Bay area, just focus on the handbag, nothing else!
> 
> Side Story: Yesterday I was on the bus on my way back to my sister's.  At one of the bus stops as people were getting on a homeless person, with obvious mental issues, threw a cup of coffee in the back door of the bus.  As luck would have it I was sitting across from that door! He threw it at the floor so the coffee spilled out mostly on the floor but some got on one of my shoes and pant leg.  You know the first thing I did was check Ruby to make sure there was no coffee on her!  And there wasn't. I didn't get much on me and I was on my way back from running around anyway.   He was in the rain with no coat and no shoes, Sad.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

I'll be looking for you on here! 
Whew! That was a close call! The pants and shoes can be washed. I totally get it though. We were at a hockey dinner at a tournament. My bag was on the other side of DH because of lack of space. The strangest thing happened. The bottom of his beer glass just cracked off and a full glass of beer went everywhere, all over him and the table. Everyone was just stunned and couldn't believe what had just happened. In the silence I said in a panic, is my purse okay? The whole table busted out laughing and all night I didn't hear the end of how I cared more about my bag than my poor husband who was covered in beer. [emoji23] DH understood, but all of the other husbands thought it was hilarious.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I'll be looking for you on here!
> Whew! That was a close call! The pants and shoes can be washed. I totally get it though. We were at a hockey dinner at a tournament. My bag was on the other side of DH because of lack of space. The strangest thing happened. The bottom of his beer glass just cracked off and a full glass of beer went everywhere, all over him and the table. Everyone was just stunned and couldn't believe what had just happened. In the silence I said in a panic, is my purse okay? The whole table busted out laughing and all night I didn't hear the end of how I cared more about my bag than my poor husband who was covered in beer. [emoji23] DH understood, but all of the other husbands thought it was hilarious.



  My reaction would have been the same, and my hubs would have completely understood!


----------



## seton

xmas eve at costco


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nicely done.


----------



## Twoboyz

I caught this on a Say Yes To The Dress rerun last night. It's QVC's Courtney Cason going in for her final fitting.


----------



## DBLover318

Twoboyz said:


> I caught this on a Say Yes To The Dress rerun last night. It's QVC's Courtney Cason going in for her final fitting.
> 
> View attachment 3585415


She probably purchased that off of QVC - employee discount.  
I love that bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

DBLover318 said:


> She probably purchased that off of QVC - employee discount.
> I love that bag!



You know it! [emoji4]. I love it too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ladies, you have been cracking me up with these posts. I have caught a couple but need to post. It is a fun little game. Recently, I was grocery shopping and I spotted a Dooney hobo being carried. The woman was moving fast through the market and I was ready to pursue. Then reality hit and I snapped out of it. "What am I doing?", I said to myself. Geesh! It is like some sort of Dooney spell that has transformed us into Dooney Paprazzi.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Ladies, you have been cracking me up with these posts. I have caught a couple but need to post. It is a fun little game. Recently, I was grocery shopping and I spotted a Dooney hobo being carried. The woman was moving fast through the market and I was ready to pursue. Then reality hit and I snapped out of it. "What am I doing?", I said to myself. Geesh! It is like some sort of Dooney spell that has transformed us into Dooney Paprazzi.



I often think of that when I fall under the spell. It's crazy! [emoji23]


----------



## DBLover318

But so much fun!


----------



## JennyErin

I finally snapped one! Pebbled Crossbody in Caramel! She was a beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

JennyErin said:


> I finally snapped one! Pebbled Crossbody in Caramel! She was a beauty!
> View attachment 3628734



Great shot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JennyErin said:


> I finally snapped one! Pebbled Crossbody in Caramel! She was a beauty!
> View attachment 3628734



Hi JE!
Great first sighting pic! I saw this bag in black on an elderly woman getting off the bus last week. I had to choose between taking a picture or helping her off the bus. Pic to follow.  Just kidding, I helped her off the bus and told her I love her Dooney!


----------



## Philipmom

Not sure if this counts. But a woman on the people's court had her nice white dillen II satchel sitting on the table next to her the whole show. She also won.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Philipmom said:


> Not sure if this counts. But a woman on the people's court had her nice white dillen II satchel sitting on the table next to her the whole show. She also won.
> View attachment 3642513


Yes, it counts as a sighting.


----------



## westvillage

She was just ahead of me on line at DSW. Her Dooney is so beautiful!  I can't recall this color at all ... it's stunning!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

westvillage said:


> She was just ahead of me on line at DSW. Her Dooney is so beautiful!  I can't recall this color at all ... it's stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3658296
> View attachment 3658297


Love the lizard Dooney.  Great pics WV.


----------



## YankeeDooney

westvillage said:


> She was just ahead of me on line at DSW. Her Dooney is so beautiful!  I can't recall this color at all ... it's stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3658296
> View attachment 3658297



That's the Cognac Lizard. Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Okay this might be cheating... but I'm out with my friend who is not a handbag girl, but she just went to Disney World and picked up this cute bag. 




I love this angry Mickey. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> Okay this might be cheating... but I'm out with my friend who is not a handbag girl, but she just went to Disney World and picked up this cute bag.
> 
> View attachment 3669127
> 
> 
> I love this angry Mickey. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3669128


No,  it's not cheating.  Interesting handbag... Mickey's of different personalities,  I've never seen some of those images before.  Thanks.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> No,  it's not cheating.  Interesting handbag... Mickey's of different personalities,  I've never seen some of those images before.  Thanks.



Haha thanks LJ! It's really cute in person.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Okay this might be cheating... but I'm out with my friend who is not a handbag girl, but she just went to Disney World and picked up this cute bag.
> 
> View attachment 3669127
> 
> 
> I love this angry Mickey. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3669128


How cute is that??   I love the whimsical stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute is that??   I love the whimsical stuff.



I'm not even much of a Disney person but I thought it was pretty darn cute. Plus I was proud of my friend for getting a Dooney! [emoji51]


----------



## westvillage

Here's an odd one (at least to me.)  Looks like light luggage. I stalked her 'till she stopped for a crossing light so I could see the bag up close.


----------



## faithbw

No pics but today I saw a patron at the library where I work with a pine green Dillen satchel using a computer. It was pretty nice. I have a coworker who has a dark green ZipZip satchel. I love the color of hers.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I didn't manage to "catch" this wild Dooney - the price was too slippery and my wallet wasn't strong enough! But gosh was it love. This bad boy is officially on the wish list! 




Sorry if it doesn't count! I just had so much fun at the outlet! I seriously fell super hard for Dooney while visiting the outlet store. The leathers were lovely, especially the Janine in Florentine Nuovo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I didn't manage to "catch" this wild Dooney - the price was too slippery and my wallet wasn't strong enough! But gosh was it love. This bad boy is officially on the wish list!
> 
> View attachment 3700072
> 
> 
> Sorry if it doesn't count! I just had so much fun at the outlet! I seriously fell super hard for Dooney while visiting the outlet store. The leathers were lovely, especially the Janine in Florentine Nuovo.


Glad you had fun in the Dooney outlet.   Those are very dangerous places.... so many temptations.


----------



## odonono

A sighting!!  Of course, it's actually mine  but it's my first designer bag ever, and I just got it today, so I had to capture a picture of it!!  I wrangled it off poshmark!  Sorry the coat is kinda in the way, I did not want it exposed to a Walmart cart without protection!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

odonono said:


> A sighting!!  Of course, it's actually mine  but it's my first designer bag ever, and I just got it today, so I had to capture a picture of it!!  I wrangled it off poshmark!  Sorry the coat is kinda in the way, I did not want it exposed to a Walmart cart without protection!
> 
> View attachment 3708789


Glad you are enjoying your new handbag.


----------



## CatePNW

Where are all the spies?  Saw this at a great local pizza place last night:


----------



## Dooneysta

I was just standing behind this lady in an uncaffeinated stupor for several minutes before my lizard brain noticed the giant Dooney right in my face!
This is not the material or pattern that I would have ever expected to be drawn to but I found myself diggin’ it. 
Don’t know her name though.

( the bag, I mean, but the lady too)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3857140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just standing behind this lady in an uncaffeinated stupor for several minutes before my lizard brain noticed the giant Dooney right in my face!
> This is not the material or pattern that I would have ever expected to be drawn to but I found myself diggin’ it.
> Don’t know her name though.
> 
> ( the bag, I mean, but the lady too)


Funny thing,  when we see a handbag in person we begin to like it more and more.  They seem to come alive.


----------



## Dooneysta

I’ve never seen the solid color version, only the crazy multicolored one!


----------



## Dooneysta

Dallas Cowboys hobo @ Tar-jzhay...


----------



## DooneyGal

I was waiting for an appointment at Penn Medicine in Philly when I caught sight of this beautiful Dooney.  The lady said that this has been her go-to bag for the past year. Despite the use it has gotten, it looked almost like new. I don't think Dooney makes many bags in deep shades of purple. This bag is a standout.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

And she posed for you!  Dooney people are the BEST!  That color is gorgeous.


----------



## Dooneysta

Nylon crossbody pouchette, maybe? In a pretty color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3885984
> 
> Nylon crossbody pouchette, maybe? In a pretty color.


Looks like mint or spearmint.  And it loos comfortable.


----------



## seton




----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted at Peet's Coffee this morning. I was standing in the right place at the right time finally!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted at Peet's Coffee this morning. I was standing in the right place at the right time finally!
> View attachment 3901171


Great catch.  Looks like a lizard embossed handbag.  Very nice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great catch.  Looks like a lizard embossed handbag.  Very nice.


Thanks LJ!
You're right, it's lizard embossed! She wore it so well she made me want one!


----------



## Dooneysta

Standing in line at Starbucks, look over to my right and see that silhouette...ooo...what is it?


----------



## Dooneysta

It’s bee-yooteeful, is what!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3909344
> 
> It’s bee-yooteeful, is what!


Dooney Florentine satchel takes center stage.


----------



## seton




----------



## seton

Black Alto


----------



## lavenderjunkie

seton said:


> Black Alto
> 
> View attachment 3913793


Any day with an Alto handbag is a good day.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

seton said:


> Black Alto
> 
> View attachment 3913793


Why is it in a beauty chair?  I think it is pretty just the way it is.  Look at that glow!


----------



## seton

At the mall


----------



## lavenderjunkie

seton said:


> At the mall
> View attachment 3920861
> View attachment 3920862


Busy day for Dooney sightings at the mall.


----------



## lagniappe321

Any idea what the all black one from today is? The other is obviously a zip zip.


----------



## seton

lavenderjunkie said:


> Busy day for Dooney sightings at the mall.



I could have shown a LOT more but I didnt have my camera out. 



lagniappe321 said:


> Any idea what the all black one from today is? The other is obviously a zip zip.



sorry. it's called something like Double Pocket Domed Satchel from about 5 yrs ago. It's in DB's version of Epi leather, forgot what it's called. "Wavy leather"?? or something like that.


----------



## Dooneysta

Small crossbody in Texas Aggies print, NCAA collection at Starbucks. The boy in the red coat pushed it off the edge shortly after and the strap caught the corner, saving itself!


----------



## Dooneysta




----------



## Dooneysta

Small bag in the Disney doggies print! It’s adorable!! she said she is a veterinarian and HAD to have it; it was sold out at the park so she went the pay-someone-online-to-go-get-it-for-you-at-a-hella-steep-markup route.
I now NEED a big bag in this print.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3931467
> View attachment 3931468
> 
> Small bag in the Disney doggies print! It’s adorable!! she said she is a veterinarian and HAD to have it; it was sold out at the park so she went the pay-someone-online-to-go-get-it-for-you-at-a-hella-steep-markup route.
> I now NEED a big bag in this print.


Great catch! And how nice that you got a chance to talk to her about it. I love when Dooney ladies are approachable!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta:  I think it makes collecting so much more fun when you can share your stories.  I think she probably enjoyed telling you about her handbag as much as we love hearing about it.   
I've sometimes just comment to someone ' nice handbag ' in passing and they always seem to really love it and often stop to chat.


----------



## seton

Medium Flo


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday, Galleria at Sunset Mall. Red Flo satchel. Beautiful!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday, Galleria at Sunset Mall. Red Flo satchel. Beautiful!
> View attachment 4003451


Nice photo!  That red Flo really Stands out!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LifeIsDucky said:


> Nice photo!  That red Flo really Stands out!


Hi LID!
Thanks! Red caught my eye first, then I saw FLO and she took my breath away! This is my first time actually seeing someone carrying a RED Flo satchel! And I noticed she doesn't have her strap attached so she's a hand carry woman.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Seen today at the Indians-Cubs Spring Training game in Vegas. And it's a San Francisco Giants logo bag!


----------



## westvillage

Happy spring holidays Doonistas!  I live in a big city and as I see lots of Dooneys coming and going, I occasionally see one that presents particularly beautifully. I took this pic last summer but have been thinking about the Patterson hobo this morning. The lovely leather called my attention to it right there on the street, and everything about her simple style works with the bag. Dreaming about summer and summer bags in the still chilly northeast.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

westvillage said:


> Happy spring holidays Doonistas!  I live in a big city and as I see lots of Dooneys coming and going, I occasionally see one that presents particularly beautifully. I took this pic last summer but have been thinking about the Patterson hobo this morning. The lovely leather called my attention to it right there on the street, and everything about her simple style works with the bag. Dreaming about summer and summer bags in the still chilly northeast.
> 
> View attachment 4021201


WV:  thanks for sharing the pic and your thoughts.  I like the Patterson collection from Dooney.  The pebbled leather is a nice quality,  much thicker than the generic Dooney pebbled leather.   And the trim details on the Patterson collection are a nice change of pace.... not overdone,  but just enough to add some interest.


----------



## aerinha

At the mall today I saw a woman with a vintage AWL shoulder back with a buckle type clasp and another woman with a tape Florentine Cameron that was really pretty.  I want a cameron but its lack of an exterior back pocket might make it annoying.


----------



## DooneyGal

I was grocery shopping at Wegman's in King of Prussia, PA today when I spotted two lovely ladies with their D&B Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchels. Of course, I stopped to compliment them on their bags. They told me they love their Dooney bags. And they were kind enough to pose for a photo. Dooney ladies are the best!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DooneyGal said:


> I was grocery shopping at Wegman's in King of Prussia, PA today when I spotted two lovely ladies with their D&B Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchels. Of course, I stopped to compliment them on their bags. They told me they love their Dooney bags. And they were kind enough to pose for a photo. Dooney ladies are the best!
> View attachment 4047127


Hi DG!
What a great sighting! How nice of them to pose for your pic. They must have enjoyed talking to you! What fun!


----------



## carterazo

At a school event a while back.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> At a school event a while back.
> View attachment 4075863


Hi C!
Great sighting! I'm going to have to keep my phone out because I've been seeing a lot more Dooney bags lately and I'm too slow on the draw.  Tourist season is picking up in SF and I've seen a few Pebble Leather CBB's.  And I saw a SF Giants hobo in Walmart last week. I need to be ready!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> Great sighting! I'm going to have to keep my phone out because I've been seeing a lot more Dooney bags lately and I'm too slow on the draw. [emoji2] Tourist season is picking up in SF and I've seen a few Pebble Leather CBB's.  And I saw a SF Giants hobo in Walmart last week. I need to be ready!


Hey RN! You're so right. Bags pass me by all the time and I'm never ready. Plus, I don't want to be caught ad the creepy person taking pics of other people's bags. [emoji28]  
I lucked out this time that the person set down that bag for quite a while not far from me. And with our kids performing, it was perfectly normal to be taking pictures. [emoji56]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Hey RN! You're so right. Bags pass me by all the time and I'm never ready. *Plus, I don't want to be caught ad the creepy person taking pics of other people's bags.* [emoji28]
> I lucked out this time that the person set down that bag for quite a while not far from me.* And with our kids performing, it was perfectly normal to be taking pictures*. [emoji56]


That's exactly the way I feel! I realize I don't have a "poker face" and I probably look like I'm up to something. And suddenly doubling back and chasing someone down doesn't help either.   I have a better chance when I'm in Union Square because so many people have their cameras out taking pictures. But I usually don't notice a Dooney bag until I'm too far away to get a good shot or I'm too close to the person to take it without them seeing me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I remember I saw a woman with two alto bags - one on each shoulder, and I was kicking myself for not snapping a photo for this thread!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I remember I saw a woman with two alto bags - one on each shoulder, and I was kicking myself for not snapping a photo for this thread!


At first I was like, “What?  Two bags?”  But then I remembered that I have carried two bags a few times.  I have gone to the grocery store with my shopping Crossbody (it’s nylon) and my satchel of the month (usually leather) because I do not want to leave it in the car.  I feel silly but I figure no one will see me...at least no one with a camera!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took this picture in Target this morning. I took it quickly so she wouldn't notice me. After I walked away I decided to go back and let her know I love her Dooney bag. She was the nicest woman! She said she got it pre-loved and I said it looks roomy. She said it wasn't as roomy as she thought it would be and she showed me what she was carrying inside. I showed her my Ambler and what I have inside and she felt mine would hold more. I asked her if she knew about I Love Dooney and indeed she did! I didn't want to take up too much of her time, but I wish I had asked her if she was on, or heard of the Dooney Forum.


----------



## seton

at the ballgame last nite


----------



## lavenderjunkie

seton said:


> at the ballgame last nite
> 
> View attachment 4092259


Great picture.


----------



## seton

Dillen crossbody


----------



## RuedeNesle

Two days ago. Cork satchel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday. She got on the bus and sat in front of me. I was hoping she was getting off at Caltrain with me.  She was on her phone a lot so I didn't have a chance to speak to her.  Looks like she took the strap off her Chelsea.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I didn't even recognize that as a Chelsea. Looks like she needs a little cleaning  
Thanks for sharing these RN. I do love to see a Dooney "in the wild"


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I didn't even recognize that as a Chelsea. Looks like she needs a little cleaning
> Thanks for sharing these RN. I do love to see a Dooney "in the wild"


Hi Ihb!
You are right, it looked "well used".  You're welcome! I'm trying to catch as many as I can. My goal is to get the good pictures Seton gets. I just have to be in the right place at the right time!


----------



## seton

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Ihb!
> You are right, it looked "well used".  You're welcome! I'm trying to catch as many as I can. My goal is to get the good pictures Seton gets. I just have to be in the right place at the right time!



Ah, your photos are great! Most of my pix arent that great but since I'm here, I'll post what has been sitting on my phone in my next post.


----------



## seton

Backpack




Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> Ah, your photos are great! Most of my pix arent that great but since I'm here, I'll post what has been sitting on my phone in my next post.


Thanks Seton! Your pics make me want almost every bag I see. (Like the purple Dillen CBB! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning. Saw this woman getting in line at Target as I was leaving. I actually waited outside behind the door for her.  Must get the shot at all cost!


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning. Peet's - Ferry Building.

First I saw a CBB from a distance. Zoomed in as much as I could without blurring the picture. Second was a croco Charleston. She was carrying it zipper side out. Then she sat next to me. After I took the picture of her sitting next to me I told her I loved her Dooney. She looked up, smiled and said "Thank you", but she was seriously looking for something in her bag and she went right back to it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Less than an hour ago. On the bus.I saw her running for the bus so I got my phone camera ready just in case. Got lucky when she sat across from me!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> Less than an hour ago. On the bus.I saw her running for the bus so I got my phone camera ready just in case. Got lucky when she sat across from me!



That classic brown and tan/equestrian-reminiscent Dooney goes well with her preppy/classic style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> That classic brown and tan/equestrian-reminiscent Dooney goes well with her preppy/classic style.


Yes! I was so focused on getting the picture I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spotted this cute vintage! I think vintage Dooneys and Coach are getting popular with younger crowds. The price is usually not bad, but it's still a trusted brand and the quality is very high  Love my Dooneys and I'm still looking to add a vintage AWL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spotted this cute vintage! I think vintage Dooneys and Coach are getting popular with younger crowds. The price is usually not bad, but it's still a trusted brand and the quality is very high  Love my Dooneys and I'm still looking to add a vintage AWL!


HI BBB!
Great pic!
I've noticed the same thing, younger ladies with vintage Dooneys. Whether they were handed down from Grandmother/mother, or they purchased them second hand, it's good to see the younger crowd appreciates the quality and styles of older Dooney bags.


----------



## seton

Zip ZIP


----------



## RuedeNesle

Today on Market Street. Pebble Grain Side Snap Tote.


----------



## aerinha

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spotted this cute vintage! I think vintage Dooneys and Coach are getting popular with younger crowds. The price is usually not bad, but it's still a trusted brand and the quality is very high  Love my Dooneys and I'm still looking to add a vintage AWL!


I have that bag in a couple colors, it is fairly easy to find right now in ebay (where mine came from). A coworker about ten years younger than me also turned up with one she got at a thrift shop.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> Today on Market Street. Pebble Grain Side Snap Tote.



Wow, this tote looks so much bigger on her than mine does to my eyes! I wish mine came off as big.


----------



## seton

At Bloomingdale's


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> At Bloomingdale's
> View attachment 4178963


Hi Seton!
Good shot! You just reminded I have a picture from last Sunday to upload to this thread. Not a great picture but worth sharing, I guess.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Last Sunday. Zip Zip satchel.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

While walking my dogs by the mall yesterday I saw an older woman emerge from a souped-up Jeep. She was carrying a black patent leather small Brenna. It looked very classy on her. She said she buys a bag from QVC once a month. She loves Sue on QVC and dislikes the Dooney presentaters on HSN. She has no computer access. I gave her the phone number of the Dooney Outlet in our state. She was thrilled. I didn't take a picture but it was fun speaking with her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning at Starbucks.


----------



## CatePNW

Saw the classic Lexington bag at a Fall Fling festival today.  Was great weather here to enjoy the outdoors before it gets cold!


----------



## seton

Nylon


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

seton said:


> Nylon
> View attachment 4222241


Adorable bag! Love the color..the coat, the lady's hair..everything looks perfect together. Great find!!


----------



## Katiesmama

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Adorable bag! Love the color..the coat, the lady's hair..everything looks perfect together. Great find!!


Second! Great put together look.


----------



## seton

chick in subway carrying TWO DB totes!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

seton said:


> chick in subway carrying TWO DB totes!



I try to avoid having to schlep two bags around but if absolutely necessary, she has the right idea with two Dooneys!


----------



## Dooneysta

From over at my table in the oldest saloon in Texas (still standing), spot a Dooney!
Everyone’s drinking, it’s like 11am


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning at Starbucks. Red suede satchel.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Suede  [ Extra Large? Regular?] Courtney Sac goes out for coffee!


----------



## Dooneysta

DaffodilDuck said:


> Suede  [ Extra Large? Regular?] Courtney Sac goes out for coffee!


Looks like regular...suede on the floor at a restaurant! She is brave.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Suede  [ Extra Large? Regular?] Courtney Sac goes out for coffee!


Great shot! Is that a piece of your Dooney I see in the corner of the pic?


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Merry Christmas, Dooney devotees!


Dooneysta said:


> Looks like regular...suede on the floor at a restaurant! She is brave.



My thoughts exactly! There was a chair right there next to her. Perhaps she likes testing the durability of Dooney. Or she could have had a  had a purse-snatching experience from a chair in the past. There are ways to secure bags to chairs but many people don't consider that.



RuedeNesle said:


> Great shot! Is that a piece of your Dooney I see in the corner of the pic?



 Congratulations on your eagle eye, Ruede! YES, that's the corner of my own Dooney, a Medium Florentine satchel resting peacefully and as secure as I could make it on its own chair (long strap looped around the chair leg).


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Merry Christmas, Dooney devotees!
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly! There was a chair right there next to her. Perhaps she likes testing the durability of Dooney. Or she could have had a  had a purse-snatching experience from a chair in the past. There are ways to secure bags to chairs but many people don't consider that.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your eagle eye, Ruede! YES, that's the corner of my own Dooney, a Medium Florentine satchel resting peacefully and as secure as I could make it on its own chair (long strap looped around the chair leg).


Even the small part I see looks good! Enjoy carrying her!
I have a hook for my bag. And even if I didn't I would not put it on the floor.


----------



## Lilybarb

DaffodilDuck said:


> Suede  [ Extra Large? Regular?] Courtney Sac goes out for coffee!


Tsk-tsk!!
Can’t believe she put that beautiful suede in the floor.. It would be my lap buddy!


----------



## Dooneysta

Yes, two of these are the same bag but still.  This thread doesn’t see much action sometimes. So.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4304024
> View attachment 4304025
> View attachment 4304026
> View attachment 4304027
> 
> Yes, two of these are the same bag but still.  This thread doesn’t see much action sometimes. So.


We're good with two of the same bags!  I love seeing action in this thread! Thanks for posting!
I missed my moment on the plane last week. A woman sitting one row up, and across from me was carrying a black Beacon satchel. I saw it when she was putting her stuff in the overhead compartment, but my phone was off so I couldn't get a picture before she moved to her window seat, and someone was sitting next to her.  When we were deplaning I told her I love her Dooney, but didn't get a chance to get a picture.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> We're good with two of the same bags!  I love seeing action in this thread! Thanks for posting!
> I missed my moment on the plane last week. A woman sitting one row up, and across from me was carrying a black Beacon satchel. I saw it when she was putting her stuff in the overhead compartment, but my phone was off so I couldn't get a picture before she moved to her window seat, and someone was sitting next to her.  When we were deplaning I told her I love her Dooney, but didn't get a chance to get a picture.


I think it's great that you told her you loved her Dooney.   We all like to hear that when we are carrying our Dooney treasures.  Too bad you didn't have time for a discussion with her about how she liked her Beacon and how it was holding up.  I would have been trying to sneak a look  to see if it was scratched or the corners were looking good.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think it's great that you told her you loved her Dooney.   We all like to hear that when we are carrying our Dooney treasures.  Too bad you didn't have time for a discussion with her about how she liked her Beacon and how it was holding up.  I would have been trying to sneak a look  to see if it was scratched or the corners were looking good.


Hi LJ! Funny you should mention this.  When I first saw the bag it looked well used (not scratched however), and I thought it was an  older bag, until I saw the lining.  She had it stuffed and open.  When she was sitting down I saw the front, which is when I confirmed it was the Beacon. It looked like she uses it a lot. I don't think it will age well if you use it as a daily workhorse bag, and you don't baby it.  But I wish I could have asked her those questions.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Tried to start a conversation with this woman but she wasn't talking . (The woman in front of her was though.) We were waiting for the bank to open in a minute or two. I said I'm lucky I get to stand behind the beautiful Dooney. The woman in front of her agreed but Dooney lady ignored us. So I didn't try to ask her questions about her Beacon CBB, but it looked very good. No marks or scratches, and it looked new.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Tried to start a conversation with this woman but she wasn't talking . (The woman in front of her was though.) We were waiting for the bank to open in a minute or two. I said I'm lucky I get to stand behind the beautiful Dooney. The woman in front of her agreed but Dooney lady ignored us. So I didn't try to ask her questions about her Beacon CBB, but it looked very good. No marks or scratches, and it looked new.
> View attachment 4320336


At least you got to check out the condition.   Thanks for reporting.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

I love this woman's casual, colorful style. She was walking into the doctor's office as my party and I were leaving. Her Florentine Smith bag in Natural shows how absolutely timeless and fabulous is Florentine Natural.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> I love this woman's casual, colorful style. She was walking into the doctor's office as my party and I were leaving. Her Florentine Smith bag in Natural shows how absolutely timeless and fabulous is Florentine Natural.
> View attachment 4411477
> View attachment 4411479


I love these pics! Just seeing her carrying her Smith bag with her casual outfit makes me want one.  I agree, it looks timeless and fabulous!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I love these pics! Just seeing her carrying her Smith bag with her casual outfit makes me want one.  I agree, it looks timeless and fabulous!


I have this in bone (avatar pic) and TMoro. Pics like these make me want to get this bag out.......but this one is heavy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I have this in bone (avatar pic) and TMoro. Pics like these make me want to get this bag out.....*..but this one is heavy!*


Mornin' KC!
She's beautiful but I know what you mean about her weight! That's the main reason I don't own her in red. (Yet. I still look on ebay from time to time despite the weight.) The last time I saw it in red at the outlet, a few years ago, I thought I was ready to buy, until I picked it up and carried it around the store. I knew it wasn't going to be a bag I could carry walking around the city. But every time I see her, I want her in my life!
ETA: I did buy a blue nylon Smith bag a long time ago, but it only made me want it in leather. (And red!) I gifted the nylon Smith to my cousin.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

MrsKC said:


> I have this in bone (avatar pic) and TMoro. Pics like these make me want to get this bag out.......but this one is heavy!



I noticed she had it it hanging from her arm and not on her shoulder even though technically it would have fit on her shoulder. Perhaps she prefers distributing weight to her arm; some women do.

I deeply researched the Smith at one point and only ended up getting a nylon one, as the short shoulder strap/close fit in the underarm would have been even more annoying to me in a heavier material i.e. Florentine leather!





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> She's beautiful but I know what you mean about her weight! That's the main reason I don't own her in red. (Yet. I still look on ebay from time to time despite the weight.) The last time I saw it in red at the outlet, a few years ago, I thought I was ready to buy, until I picked it up and carried it around the store. I knew it wasn't going to be a bag I could carry walking around the city. But every time I see her, I want her in my life!
> ETA: I did buy a blue nylon Smith bag a long time ago, but it only made me want it in leather. (And red!) I gifted the nylon Smith to my cousin.



I have a nylon one too! But this woman's Flo reminded me what a great bag the Smith is and how it seems meant for Florentine as its highest purpose


----------



## VintageViv

Unfortunately I didn't get a picture but at work today I met a lady carrying an awesome older style Dooney crossbody. It might have been a Surry but am not sure. Anyway I complimented her bag & we had some Dooney chat. It is so cool to meet fellow Dooneynistas (and vintage Coachies --as I am both!)


----------



## DaffodilDuck

At TJ Maxx, not Marshall's! I think this is one of those "cork" material bags, not coated cotton. But I don't know for sure; I've never handled a cork Dooney.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> At TJ Maxx, not Marshall's! I think this is one of those "cork" material bags, not coated cotton. But I don't know for sure; I've never handled a cork Dooney.
> 
> View attachment 4435501
> View attachment 4435502


Great shots! It looks like cork to me too. It's a pretty color. It looks blue or purple.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> Great shots! It looks like cork to me too. It's a pretty color. It looks blue or purple.



Thank you, yes, it was a cobalt blue with a touch of violet. 

I feel her classic outfit of trench coat and stockings represents the type of style Dooney originally aimed for: the sort of outfit the equestrian-going woman wouldn't actually wear while at the stable but might wear during the week in a more polished environment.

Of course, by now Dooney now has had hundreds if not thousands of different designs which fit dozens of different personal styles, and that's a great thing. (My own style is nothing like hers, plus I haven't been around a horse since childhood pony rides). 

But I like to occasionally see a "look" that I feel reflects the roots of a brand.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Seen at Peet's yesterday morning. Claire croco embossed satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Seen at Peet's yesterday morning. Claire croco embossed satchel.
> View attachment 4438631
> View attachment 4438632


You have sharp eyes to get close enough to identify the handbag.
It's such an elegant style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> You have sharp eyes to get close enough to identify the handbag.
> It's such an elegant style.


Hi LJ!
Thanks!
I watched her a while until I could get a couple of spy pics, so I saw the bag from a few angles. But I didn't know the name of the bag until I Goggled it. I matched hers to the images on Google, and I saw a link to a croco Claire bag QVC sold at one point.


----------



## Dooneysta

Spotted on a table at Starbucks, turned my volume off to not spook her with shutter noise and casually sauntered by.

Not sure what this is, it’s not very big, maybe 9x9 or so...?..and the zipper goes ALL the way down. Cute color!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4445378
> 
> 
> Spotted on a table at Starbucks, turned my volume off to not spook her with shutter noise and casually sauntered by.
> 
> Not sure what this is, it’s not very big, maybe 9x9 or so...?..and the zipper goes ALL the way down. Cute color!


You sneaky thing you!    Good shot. 
That is a style I've seen on QVC at some point as I recall the straps attached to the back of it like that.


----------



## G.Allyn

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4445378
> 
> 
> Spotted on a table at Starbucks, turned my volume off to not spook her with shutter noise and casually sauntered by.
> 
> Not sure what this is, it’s not very big, maybe 9x9 or so...?..and the zipper goes ALL the way down. Cute color!


I should research before I comment, but too lazy this morning before having coffee.  There is a bag on QVC in pebble leather and in patent leather and this may be the handbag.   I think it is called the Trixie.  Someone with more knowledge could correctly identify this D&B style.

It kind of sticks out in my mind, because it came in a "mink" color in the patent leather and I was a bit tempted to purchase.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4445378
> 
> 
> Spotted on a table at Starbucks, turned my volume off to not spook her with shutter noise and casually sauntered by.
> 
> Not sure what this is, it’s not very big, maybe 9x9 or so...?..and the zipper goes ALL the way down. Cute color!


Great job D! "ghi5: Very bold and sneaky! 


G.Allyn said:


> I should research before I comment, but too lazy this morning before having coffee.  There is a bag on QVC in pebble leather and in patent leather and this may be the handbag.   I think it is called the Trixie.  Someone with more knowledge could correctly identify this D&B style.
> 
> It kind of sticks out in my mind, because it came in a "mink" color in the patent leather and I was a bit tempted to purchase.


GA, you're right! Good eye!  It's a Trixie. At one point it was available on QVC in pebble/saffiano/patent leather. And there's a large size now for people who thought the Trixie was too small.


----------



## Dooneysta

RuedeNesle said:


> Great job D! "ghi5: Very bold and sneaky!
> 
> GA, you're right! Good eye!  It's a Trixie. At one point it was available on QVC in pebble/saffiano/patent leather. And there's a large size now for people who thought the Trixie was too small.



Will have to check it out (this one is indeed too small for me) Thanks!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> Will have to check it out (this one is indeed too small for me) Thanks!!


Just saw i messed up my,  Never should have tried to reply before coffee! 
Happy shopping!


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4445378
> 
> 
> Spotted on a table at Starbucks, turned my volume off to not spook her with shutter noise and casually sauntered by.
> 
> Not sure what this is, it’s not very big, maybe 9x9 or so...?..and the zipper goes ALL the way down. Cute color!


I think it’s called “Tricia.” Nice shot!


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> I think it’s called “Tricia.” Nice shot!


Trixie!! Not Tricia—dang autocorrect !


----------



## Raellafox

G.Allyn said:


> I should research before I comment, but too lazy this morning before having coffee.  There is a bag on QVC in pebble leather and in patent leather and this may be the handbag.   I think it is called the Trixie.  Someone with more knowledge could correctly identify this D&B style.
> 
> It kind of sticks out in my mind, because it came in a "mink" color in the patent leather and I was a bit tempted to purchase.




Yep that's a Trixie! One of my absolute FAVORITE dooney bags. I have two and it's so spacious yet compact. The perfect cross body imo. That style is indeed QVC exclusive


----------



## Dooneysta

At a hotel looked over to my left and saw a bellhop standing by with someone’s D&B duffle on top where it belongs!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4457091
> 
> At a hotel looked over to my left and saw a bellhop standing by with someone’s D&B duffle on top where it belongs!!


I love your spy pics! I need to get back at it. I was rushing and lost my cell phone last week so now I'm slightly paranoid about pulling out my new phone on the fly, but I need to have it ready to pull out for quick pics. Maybe I'll get lucky at Peet's when someone is waiting for their drink.


----------



## RuedeNesle

It's been a minute but I finally got one!  Spotted this afternoon at a Walmart in Vegas.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Back to back days! Spotted this afternoon at an Office Max, Henderson, NV


----------



## RuedeNesle

I was sitting in Popeyes, where I posted my last sighting and someone walked in with a Dooney while we were eating!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spotted another Dooney! This morning at a breakfast buffet. I saw it up close. It's a Trudy satchel. I saw the outside back zipper pocket.


----------



## Dooneysta

RuedeNesle said:


> Spotted another Dooney! This morning at a breakfast buffet. I saw it up close. It's a Trudy satchel. I saw the outside back zipper pocket.
> View attachment 4478445


All of a sudden they’re everywhere for you!
I see many more than I manage to snag a snap of!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> All of a sudden they’re everywhere for you!
> I see many more than I manage to snag a snap of!


Hi D!
I'm in the same situation as you most of time. I see them but I can't manage to snap a picture. I've been lucky (not at the casinos, however ) to be in the right place at the right time to take these recent pics. I was determined to get the shot this morning because who knows when I'll get lucky again? I pretended to be interested in the different breakfast stations and I stood by her table and took a few random pics and a quick one of her bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I finally remembered to actually take a picture of a Dooney sighting! I usually just stare until it's too late. 
This is my first Dooney QVC TSV bag. Mine is navy. This looks black. I haven't seen anyone carrying this bag in a long time!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RN:  love that bag.  Do you still use yours?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  love that bag.  Do you still use yours?


Hi LJ!
Thanks! I do too! Didn't you get it when it was the TSV? Funny you should ask if I still use mine. I pulled it out after I saw this woman carrying hers, but I haven't used it yet. (I took this picture last weekend but forgot to post it until today.) When I stop using a bag I try to leave my last receipt or something with a date on it in the bag so when I pull it out again I know when I last carried it. This bag has a Muni transfer in the inside zipper pocket dated October 12, 2014! Maybe it is time to take her out again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  Dooney seems to be bringing back some of the older styles... different leathers or different trim details.  And I couldn't be happier.  I loved some of those satchels with the exterior zipper pockets.   I don't think I got this particular TSV.... was it a smooth leather?   But I have that style in Dillen leather or plain pebbled leather.  Love the side, the shape, and the wider base.

Talking about old TSV's has made me think about the accessories that QVC used to include.  And yes,  I know we paid for them.    At the time,  I wasn't  'into'  coordinating and changing my accessories.   So... I didn't appreciate the cosmetic pouches and key fobs.   Now....  I'm drinking the kool-aide (and I think you know what that reference means)…. I wish they would bring back the accessories.    With all the better price options available elsewhere....  bundling the accessories might incent me to buy a Dooney from QVC.  Easy pay is not a factor for me,   but variety of colors and accessories.... might enable me to 'justify' the price!  Oh how I miss all the small Florentine satchels that QVC used to have in a large rainbow of colors..... finding those colors in Florentine these days is impossible.  I remember presentations with over 15 colors in Florentine on display.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  Dooney seems to be bringing back some of the older styles... different leathers or different trim details.  And I couldn't be happier.  I loved some of those satchels with the exterior zipper pockets.   I don't think I got this particular TSV.... was it a smooth leather?   But I have that style in Dillen leather or plain pebbled leather.  Love the side, the shape, and the wider base.
> 
> Talking about old TSV's has made me think about the accessories that QVC used to include.  And yes,  I know we paid for them.    At the time,  I wasn't  'into'  coordinating and changing my accessories.   So... I didn't appreciate the cosmetic pouches and key fobs.   Now....  I'm drinking the kool-aide (and I think you know what that reference means)…. I wish they would bring back the accessories.    With all the better price options available elsewhere....  bundling the accessories might incent me to buy a Dooney from QVC.  Easy pay is not a factor for me,   but variety of colors and accessories.... might enable me to 'justify' the price!  Oh how I miss all the small Florentine satchels that QVC used to have in a large rainbow of colors..... finding those colors in Florentine these days is impossible.  I remember presentations with over 15 colors in Florentine on display.



Mornin' LJ!
It's like pebbled leather. It was the TSV May, 2010 (I save my Order Status emails so I didn't have to do too much digging to find this info. ) It's Item A202338 if the link doesn't work.
https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Leather-Satchel-with-Accessories.product.A202338.html?productNumber=a202338&sc=ISRC

I use the expression "drinking the kool-aid" too!  I think the things I looked forward to with a Dooney TSV were the accessories. Also, they were bags you couldn't get on Dooney.com , ILD, or at the Outlet, which made them worth the TSV price. Now, you just have to wait a few months and you can get the same bag for more than half the TSV price, and even if you buy a matching accessory you still save money.
I miss the small Flo satchel with all the color options too! Those were always fun presentations!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I finally remembered to actually take a picture of a Dooney sighting! I usually just stare until it's too late.
> This is my first Dooney QVC TSV bag. Mine is navy. This looks black. I haven't seen anyone carrying this bag in a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666396


By the looks of it & the number of your pics in this thread, you do quite well remembering to snap a photo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> By the looks of it & the number of your pics in this thread, you do quite well remembering to snap a photo!


Hi LB!
I used to keep an eagle eye out for Dooney bags when this thread was more active, and more people were posting pics. Now I forget about it most of the time. I'm going to try to remember more often.


----------



## westvillage

I arrived at my dentist this morning to this fine specimen of a Dooney in the most beautiful condition. It cheered me right up


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> I arrived at my dentist this morning to this fine specimen of a Dooney in the most beautiful condition. It cheered me right up
> 
> View attachment 4681521



It would have cheered me up too! Every time I see this bag I wish I had it in red.


----------



## Lilybarb

westvillage said:


> I arrived at my dentist this morning to this fine specimen of a Dooney in the most beautiful condition. It cheered me right up
> 
> View attachment 4681521


Wow, that is A LOT of gorgeous bag! I wish I had one of those...plus someone to lug its majesty around.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Wow, that is A LOT of gorgeous bag! I wish I had one of those...plus someone to lug its majesty around.


Yes,  the Smith Bag in Florentine leather is beautiful.... big and it's heavy because of all that thick Florentine leather.    Even back in the day (when it was first released) it seemed too heavy for me and I passed on it.  Now.... when ever I get tempted by it's beauty,  I remind myself why it's not already in my collection.


----------

